# 12/02 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread



## CJ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332384378446622724

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332459760524910598

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332791758552494087

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332404875536310275

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332806995557101574


----------



## Prosper

Winter is here.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Kazarian versus Jericho would be so much better with build and if Kazarian wasn't booked like a low card guy.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

This really isn't a PPV card outside of the main event, but the rest of the card has solid matches that fill out what looks to be a good show.

I'm always a bit pessimistic with these, because it seems like a consistent pattern where the shows that are great on paper underdeliver, and the ones that look meh on paper greatly overdeliver.

Last time a Dynamite card was great and me walking away satisfied I think was the 2/19 Dynamite with Cody/Wardlow in a cage. Hope this bucks the trend.


----------



## rbl85

JBLGOAT said:


> Kazarian versus Jericho would be so much better with build and if Kazarian wasn't booked like a low card guy.


Actually Kazarian is quite protected and he have a lot of win lately (mostly on dark)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I might watch this one live


----------



## One Shed

Overall looks like a great show. The random battle royal has enough goofs in it that there will likely be some really dumb spots, but Sammy NEEDS that ring.


----------



## La Parka

Omega‘s gonna beat Moxleys ass.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

what a dumb and passe tagline for the show. classic WWE move of being behind what is in.


----------



## bdon

La Parka said:


> Omega‘s gonna beat Moxleys ass.


I just hope they don’t pull more bait and switch shit here. You either do enough to wet the fans’ appetite for the real match on PPV, or you put one or the other over. Do not fucking protect Mosley with a sneaky roll up. Don’t protect Omega by having him getting hit with a weapon as the ref’s head is turned.

If you’re going to do the finish, then you better make damn sure the story coming out of this match is crystal clear: we have a winner and a lose, a heel and a face, yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## Erik.

HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE.

Omega getting that plat'num.


----------



## midgetlover69

The name is so corny. They are sooo unoriginal its painful. Got is like 2 years old and ended up complete shit


----------



## kyledriver

Really excited for the main event. It's a rare title defense that won't be really obvious imo

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Main event is the selling point the rest of the card is as irrelevant as s boxing undercard. The show will live and die with the big main event match. I'm going Moxley, as I think Tony will want to not already be doing world title changes on TV.


----------



## Geeee

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> what a dumb and passe tagline for the show. classic WWE move of being behind what is in.


Well at least it's more current than Great Balls of Fire lol

I wonder if this isn't a cross-promotion? AEW has advertised for HBO Max in the past


----------



## Erik.

RapShepard said:


> Main event is the selling point the rest of the card is as irrelevant as s boxing undercard. The show will live and die with the big main event match. I'm going Moxley, as I think Tony will want to not already be doing world title changes on TV.


I'm hoping for a title change simply for the "anything can happen" aspect of wrestling. 

Also because it makes everything really fresh again. Where does Moxley go from there? Fresh main event match ups for Omega etc. Etc.


----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


> I'm hoping for a title change simply for the "anything can happen" aspect of wrestling.
> 
> Also because it makes everything really fresh again. Where does Moxley go from there? Fresh main event match ups for Omega etc. Etc.


I'm a sucker for title changes 8/10 I'm down for one unless I dislike the potential new champ lol. Sometimes though I think they're so in tune with the hardcore fan community they psych themselves out of reasonable moves. I could see them wanting to put the title on Kenny, but then going "having Kenny's big title win be on free TV with limited fans might be a crazier move than Goldberg winning his title on free TV". 

But I could be wrong as fuck of course lol.


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> I'm a sucker for title changes 8/10 I'm down for one unless I dislike the potential new champ lol. Sometimes though I think they're so in tune with the hardcore fan community they psych themselves out of reasonable moves. I could see them wanting to put the title on Kenny, but then going "having Kenny's big title win be on free TV with limited fans might be a crazier move than Goldberg winning his title on free TV".
> 
> But I could be wrong as fuck of course lol.


It is a different universe now. Back then it WAS dumb to do that match on free TV with literally four days of build (they announced the match the previous Thursday on Thunder). Back then PPV was a major source of revenue and Turner owned WCW so their TV deal was for $0 heh. I am just mad I lived in Atlanta at the time and somehow did not go to that show.

I WANT them to get back to an anything can happen atmosphere, but this would be an aberration. The build to this has been pretty poor, but they have a chance to tease us with a good match but screwy finish to then warrant the real match to happen on PPV and get us to pay to see it.


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> I'm a sucker for title changes 8/10 I'm down for one unless I dislike the potential new champ lol. Sometimes though I think they're so in tune with the hardcore fan community they psych themselves out of reasonable moves. I could see them wanting to put the title on Kenny, but then going "having Kenny's big title win be on free TV with limited fans might be a crazier move than Goldberg winning his title on free TV".
> 
> But I could be wrong as fuck of course lol.


More people are watching the weekly show than the PPV's


----------



## One Shed

rbl85 said:


> More people are watching the weekly show than the PPV's


Well, that has ALWAYS been true for every promotion. The difference today is TV is actually the primary source of revenue when it never was before. So it does make sense to do more on TV today. I would be all for a title change on TV, just with an actual build please.


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> It is a different universe now. Back then it WAS dumb to do that match on free TV with literally four days of build (they announced the match the previous Thursday on Thunder). Back then PPV was a major source of revenue and Turner owned WCW so their TV deal was for $0 heh. I am just mad I lived in Atlanta at the time and somehow did not go to that show.
> 
> I WANT them to get back to an anything can happen atmosphere, but this would be an aberration. The build to this has been pretty poor, but they have a chance to tease us with a good match but screwy finish to then warrant the real match to happen on PPV and get us to pay to see it.


For sure a different universe, but I think they do care about perception amongst the hardcore community as that's what built them. For the most part world title changes on TV tend to get criticized. 



rbl85 said:


> More people are watching the weekly show than the PPV's


Well that's a given seeing as one is free and the other is behind a paywall. That's not the point I'm making at all. There's just a different prestige given to PPV and the fact they're money makers I could see them psyching themselves out of doing a change here on fear of being mocked. Same way I think they deliberately avoided getting the belts first so they couldn't be accused of abusing their power.


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> For sure a different universe, but I think they do care about perception amongst the hardcore community as that's what built them. For the most part world title changes on TV tend to get criticized.


One of the things I really like about AEW is they do not play hot potato with titles like WWE did so much in the late 90's and 2000s. I love that a title changing hands can actually MEAN something again. I just wish they would build up the matches better that lead to those changes. They did a GREAT job with Jericho/Mox with Revolution, but here it has felt more of an afterthought. That is why I am hopeful this is just the tease match to get us to "buy in" to the real one, pun intended.


----------



## Erik.

RapShepard said:


> I'm a sucker for title changes 8/10 I'm down for one unless I dislike the potential new champ lol. Sometimes though I think they're so in tune with the hardcore fan community they psych themselves out of reasonable moves. I could see them wanting to put the title on Kenny, but then going "having Kenny's big title win be on free TV with limited fans might be a crazier move than Goldberg winning his title on free TV".
> 
> But I could be wrong as fuck of course lol.


I think they'll see that a potential million could tune in to see Omega win the belt and whatever surprises they might have in store for it and think

'Hmmm, 1,000,000 > 120k"

Dont think its anywhere near Goldberg/Hogan considering where wrestling is right now compared to then. 

This would be nothing more than an "anything can happen" moment. And potentially make further title matches in all divisions have that aura. 

I personally dont see the issue but if online experts seem to know whats best for business, so I hope they can find some sort of enjoyment out of it .


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> *One of the things I really like about AEW is they do not play hot potato with titles like WWE did so much in the late 90's and 2000s. I love that a title changing hands can actually MEAN something again.* I just wish they would build up the matches better that lead to those changes. They did a GREAT job with Jericho/Mox with Revolution, but here it has felt more of an afterthought. That is why I am hopeful this is just the tease match to get us to "buy in" to the real one, pun intended.


That's neck and neck with no real midcards anymore with things I hate about modern wrestling the most lol. Firstly I think the stories around the title is what makes the title way more than the length of a reign. Moxley's reign is long, but what of long-term worth happened? Secondly, with frequent changes I think you actually do a better job of creating equality at the top which people claim to want. Rock, HHH, and Foley don't feel nearly as big of the stars they were if Austin had a couple a 7 to 9 month title reigns between 98 and 2000


----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


> I think they'll see that a potential million could tune in to see Omega win the belt and whatever surprises they might have in store for it and think
> 
> 'Hmmm, 1,000,000 > 120k"
> 
> Dont think its anywhere near Goldberg/Hogan considering where wrestling is right now compared to then.
> 
> This would be nothing more than an "anything can happen" moment. And potentially make further title matches in all divisions have that aura.
> 
> I personally dont see the issue but if online experts seem to know whats best for business, so I hope they can find some sort of enjoyment out of it .


I don't think it'd be an issue either. But I also didn't see an issue with Omega, The Bucks, and Brandi being the first champions either. But for whatever reason they held out on that really long.


----------



## Erik.

RapShepard said:


> That's neck and neck with no real midcards anymore with things I hate about modern wrestling the most lol. Firstly I think the stories around the title is what makes the title way more than the length of a reign. Moxley's reign is long, but what of long-term worth happened? Secondly, with frequent changes I think you actually do a better job of creating equality at the top which people claim to want. Rock, HHH, and Foley don't feel nearly as big of the stars they were if Austin had a couple a 7 to 9 month title reigns between 98 and 2000


Long term title reigns only make sense in terms of story. 

Moxley has worked for me because he's levels above everyone else he's faced. Bar perhaps Omega, who he's not faced yet and could only beat in unsanctioned. 

I think one on one wrestling wise, Omega knows he's better. Whilst Moxley believes he's better however I do think complacency will come into play at some point in the match. 

Like you say, it opens up new possibilities in the title scene too. And I feel Omega is a guy who can make others look even better and put them over in that way too.


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> That's neck and neck with no real midcards anymore with things I hate about modern wrestling the most lol. Firstly I think the stories around the title is what makes the title way more than the length of a reign. Moxley's reign is long, but what of long-term worth happened? Secondly, with frequent changes I think you actually do a better job of creating equality at the top which people claim to want. Rock, HHH, and Foley don't feel nearly as big of the stars they were if Austin had a couple a 7 to 9 month title reigns between 98 and 2000


Yeah, I definitely agree that almost nothing during COVID has been done well, story-wise. Shida literally has zero character or story. Mox is just a guy who hangs out in small rooms in the annex of a football stadium. So that part they need to improve.

For the AE, I agree they did a lot of good building up guys into actual stars and I look at it is they had guys who demanded the title actually change hands vs just moving the title around to try and make guys. That is a big difference to me. We do not have that now, so when the title does move it can actually mean something now. Maybe I am not explaining that as clearly as I mean to. There are not 3-4 guys who are ready to burst into era building stars like there were in 98-99.


----------



## Mercian

RapShepard said:


> Main event is the selling point the rest of the card is as irrelevant as s boxing undercard. The show will live and die with the big main event match. I'm going Moxley, as I think Tony will want to not already be doing world title changes on TV.


Moxley to win but somehow Omega gets another shot at the next PPV? Could happen

Dare I say if the match is concluded by interference (Page or mystery attacker?)


----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


> Long term title reigns only make sense in terms of story.
> 
> Moxley has worked for me because he's levels above everyone else he's faced. Bar perhaps Omega, who he's not faced yet and could only beat in unsanctioned.
> 
> I think one on one wrestling wise, Omega knows he's better. Whilst Moxley believes he's better however I do think complacency will come into play at some point in the match.
> 
> Like you say, it opens up new possibilities in the title scene too. And I feel Omega is a guy who can make others look even better and put them over in that way too.


For me his title reign and storytelling in general isn't working in AEW due to the gap between PPVs and how they use the specials. Instead of feeling like I'm getting a story with 9-12 weeks of build, I feel like I'm getting 4-6 week mini-feud after 4-6 week mini-feud. More often than not just when the stories are getting interesting they're over. Like Moxley vs Eddie that in-ring promo was so good, but then the match happens and it's all over. Meanwhile a feud that shouldn't have got long build and multiple matches of Sammy vs Matt happened and neither came out the feud any better for it because ultimately it wasn't important. 

Even with Omega, his change to this level of confidence just feels half-baked. Like the story there is so shallow that the only thing propping it up is the fact the match should be awesome.


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, I definitely agree that almost nothing during COVID has been done well, story-wise. Shida literally has zero character or story. Mox is just a guy who hangs out in small rooms in the annex of a football stadium. So that part they need to improve.
> 
> For the AE, I agree they did a lot of good building up guys into actual stars and I look at it is they had guys who demanded the title actually change hands vs just moving the title around to try and make guys. That is a big difference to me. We do not have that now, so when the title does move it can actually mean something now. Maybe I am not explaining that as clearly as I mean to. There are not 3-4 guys who are ready to burst into era building stars like there were in 98-99.


Then that case I better understand you, if you don't view many as ready then that's detrimental to just throw it around. Though I'd have said fuck it, give Eddie a run and let's lengthen that feud. 



Mercian said:


> Moxley to win but somehow Omega gets another shot at the next PPV? Could happen
> 
> Dare I say if the match is concluded by interference (Page or mystery attacker?)


I think a Moxley clean win should be the way to go. Then just have Kenny actually have his fall from grace and become a villain for it. Narratively it makes sense. He can brush off the first Mox win since it was unofficial and was some weird stipulation. He can brush aside his kayfabe disappointing first year because he was laying back and helping a friend. But now that he's actually trying, him losing would be a reasonable excuse for him becoming not only a villain, but a villain who isn't the cleaner. He can't recapture that, but what he can do is use it as bait to create something new and possibly better.


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> Then that case I better understand you, if you don't view many as ready then that's detrimental to just throw it around. Though I'd have said fuck it, give Eddie a run and let's lengthen that feud.


And that might work. There are ultimately multiple ways to do something successfully. I like experimenting too to some degree and I am a big Eddie Kingston fan. That being said, I like that they are being cautious about doing big title changes in front of no crowd, or a limited crowd. Even though they have fans in the building now, they are not front and center in front of the hard camera reacting in real time to something. I would tend to believe had COVID not happened, we would have seen stories progress faster than we have this year.


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> And that might work. There are ultimately multiple ways to do something successfully. I like experimenting too to some degree and I am a big Eddie Kingston fan. That being said, I like that they are being cautious about doing big title changes in front of no crowd, or a limited crowd. Even though they have fans in the building now, they are not front and center in front of the hard camera reacting in real time to something. I would tend to believe had COVID not happened, we would have seen stories progress faster than we have this year.


The beginning of the pandemic I was fine with that, but now it's like fuck it get on with it. For me it's more jarring because the feuds I'm not interested in seem to move fine. Sammy vs Matt and MJF and Jericho all seemed to move along fairly solidly. Obviously those aren't world title serious, but they shown they can do it, they just don't with the world title in particular


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> The beginning of the pandemic I was fine with that, but now it's like fuck it get on with it. For me it's more jarring because the feuds I'm not interested in seem to move fine. Sammy vs Matt and MJF and Jericho all seemed to move along fairly solidly. Obviously those aren't world title serious, but they shown they can do it, they just don't with the world title in particular


Yeah, I was definitely screaming "Get on with it" Monty Python style in August or so, but now that we know the vaccine is here they will slow roll stuff again until we have crowds. Tony has to be thinking he might be able to have a crowd for Revolution and you know Vince will be doing anything he can to make WrestleMania really happen in a stadium.


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, I was definitely screaming "Get on with it" Monty Python style in August or so, but now that we know the vaccine is here they will slow roll stuff again until we have crowds. Tony has to be thinking he might be able to have a crowd for Revolution and you know Vince will be doing anything he can to make WrestleMania really happen in a stadium.


They're going to have to make that vaccine mandatory. Folk are super against it lol


----------



## Erik.

RapShepard said:


> For me his title reign and storytelling in general isn't working in AEW due to the gap between PPVs and how they use the specials. Instead of feeling like I'm getting a story with 9-12 weeks of build, I feel like I'm getting 4-6 week mini-feud after 4-6 week mini-feud. More often than not just when the stories are getting interesting they're over. Like Moxley vs Eddie that in-ring promo was so good, but then the match happens and it's all over. Meanwhile a feud that shouldn't have got long build and multiple matches of Sammy vs Matt happened and neither came out the feud any better for it because ultimately it wasn't important.
> 
> Even with Omega, his change to this level of confidence just feels half-baked. Like the story there is so shallow that the only thing propping it up is the fact the match should be awesome.


I think that's a rankings issue more than anything.

If you lose a world title match, it's very very rare there's some kind of rematch - mainly because they like their title matches to end cleanly for the most part. How do you justify giving someone a rematch after making them quit or pinning them clean?

I'm hoping as the years go on, they find the right medium, get the roster correctly established and then longer feuds can be established with fleshed out stories and history.


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> They're going to have to make that vaccine mandatory. Folk are super against it lol


Well, that would be hilariously unconstitutional. They can at least mandate it for students to attend public school though. I am very pro-science and pro-vaccines, but I am not in a super rush to get something brand new either. If I was in a high risk group I would rush out to get it though. I will wait a few months to make sure there are no unforeseen side effects and to let high risk people who need it more get it since we know producing it will take time. My parents should be high up in the line to get it, not me.


----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


> I think that's a rankings issue more than anything.
> 
> If you lose a world title match, it's very very rare there's some kind of rematch - mainly because they like their title matches to end cleanly for the most part. How do you justify giving someone a rematch after making them quit or pinning them clean?
> 
> I'm hoping as the years go on, they find the right medium, get the roster correctly established and then longer feuds can be established with fleshed out stories and history.


Bust out the classics, complain about how it finished, goad the champ verbally or physically into a match. You know up the ante of the threat from the heel. You could even keep the integrity of no automatic rematches by them just immediately winning another number 1 contender match or what not. 

This is when I think wrestling has to remember it's story telling at the end of the day. Now obviously you don't want to go to the extreme of modern day WWE where some how I've lost to you 3 times straight, but we're doing it one more time. But I don't think anything's running it back or going back to back to back if the 2nd match had a different outcome.


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> Then that case I better understand you, if you don't view many as ready then that's detrimental to just throw it around. Though I'd have said fuck it, give Eddie a run and let's lengthen that feud.
> 
> 
> 
> I think a Moxley clean win should be the way to go. Then just have Kenny actually have his fall from grace and become a villain for it. Narratively it makes sense. He can brush off the first Mox win since it was unofficial and was some weird stipulation. He can brush aside his kayfabe disappointing first year because he was laying back and helping a friend. But now that he's actually trying, him losing would be a reasonable excuse for him becoming not only a villain, but a villain who isn't the cleaner. He can't recapture that, but what he can do is use it as bait to create something new and possibly better.


You don’t view this current version of Kenny as the NJPW Cleaner, do you? This is The Ace Cleaner, the Ric Flair “I’m better than everyone else, and here is why” version of “The Cleaner”.


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> Well, that would be hilariously unconstitutional. They can at least mandate it for students to attend public school though. I am very pro-science and pro-vaccines, but I am not in a super rush to get something brand new either. If I was in a high risk group I would rush out to get it though. I will wait a few months to make sure there are no unforeseen side effects and to let high risk people who need it more get it since we know producing it will take time. My parents should be high up in the line to get it, not me.


Unconstitutional sure, probably necessary definitely lol. I think it's already said by the time regular adults get it will have gone to healthcare workers and the elderly so by then we should know what's up. But yeah as far as folk I know the majority of them are against things like the flu shot, let alone this new vaccine. 



bdon said:


> You don’t view this current version of Kenny as the NJPW Cleaner, do you? This is The Ace Cleaner, the Ric Flair “I’m better than everyone else, and here is why” version of “The Cleaner”.


And the difference is? Wasn't he cocky and smug as The Cleaner the last time?


----------



## Erik.

RapShepard said:


> Bust out the classics, complain about how it finished, goad the champ verbally or physically into a match. You know up the ante of the threat from the heel. You could even keep the integrity of no automatic rematches by them just immediately winning another number 1 contender match or what not.
> 
> This is when I think wrestling has to remember it's story telling at the end of the day. Now obviously you don't want to go to the extreme of modern day WWE where some how I've lost to you 3 times straight, but we're doing it one more time. But I don't think anything's running it back or going back to back to back if the 2nd match had a different outcome.


Sure, but they've yet to really enter Moxley into a worthy feud where the outcome would require a rematch.

Moxley/Jericho would have been great for a rematch in my view, but Jericho already brought up the whole "I'm so confident, I didn't even put a rematch clause in the contract" etc. that's probably been the best built up world title feud the company has done.

But I'm not sure I'd really have cared much for Moxley/Archer II, Moxley/Cage II or Moxley/Kingston II - though I do feel they could have done Moxley/MJF II and could have utilised the whole "Moxley used the paradigm shift to win" story into having another rematch with MJF continuing his tirade on Jon Moxley getting his own way because of who he is etc.

I am confident this isn't the last we see of Moxley/Omega though.

They've felt like two huge stars in recent weeks - they have something with that feud.


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> Unconstitutional sure, probably necessary definitely lol. I think it's already said by the time regular adults get it will have gone to healthcare workers and the elderly so by then we should know what's up. But yeah as far as folk I know the majority of them are against things like the flu shot, let alone this new vaccine.


Really? The majority??? I know a few anti-vaxxers but no where near the majority. Where are you hanging out? Haha


----------



## RainmakerV2

I think Omega as the world champ is a mistake, but Im tired of SuperMox too. Eh, choices.


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> Really? The majority??? I know a few anti-vaxxers but no where near the majority. Where are you hanging out? Haha


I think it's a black thing in general there's just a huge distrust of the government especially after shit like the Tuskegee Airmen experiment. That was before the wave of white anti-vaxxers kind of solidified the "see I knew they was doing fuck shit" mentality.



Erik. said:


> Sure, but they've yet to really enter Moxley into a worthy feud where the outcome would require a rematch.
> 
> Moxley/Jericho would have been great for a rematch in my view, but Jericho already brought up the whole "I'm so confident, I didn't even put a rematch clause in the contract" etc. that's probably been the best built up world title feud the company has done.
> 
> But I'm not sure I'd really have cared much for Moxley/Archer II, Moxley/Cage II or Moxley/Kingston II - though I do feel they could have done Moxley/MJF II and could have utilised the whole "Moxley used the paradigm shift to win" story into having another rematch with MJF continuing his tirade on Jon Moxley getting his own way because of who he is etc.
> 
> I am confident this isn't the last we see of Moxley/Omega though.
> 
> They've felt like two huge stars in recent weeks - they have something with that feud.


Moxley vs Jericho was really built well and I say that as someone who was sour with him being first champ lol. They had a nice amount of confrontations, twist and turns, and obstacles for Moxley to over come that by the time he got to Jericho you were pumped. MJF contesting how he lost seemed like a no brainer. Because while he was intending to cheat he didn't, Moxley did. 

With Moxley vs Omega barring some tragedy they definitely aren't done though. So maybe next time they're will be more to work with. But I'm sure the match will be pretty damn good regardless.


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard

I’m hoping they put on a clinic. I’m looking forward to Wednesday.


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> And the difference is? Wasn't he cocky and smug as The Cleaner the last time?


No, The Cleaner was far more of a comedic take on Terminator. He was more ruthless badass (with comedic elements) than cocky and smug. This Kenny Omega has been far more serious, arrogant, Ric Flair-esque in delivery than anything.

Hence the suit and ties vs the leather jackets. I have disliked people claiming The Cleaner has returned ever since his post match beat down of Marko and Allen Angels. For me, that was more of a super serious, Cornette-inspired character.

But without rambling more, “no”, I don’t see the characters as being the same.


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> I think it's a black thing in general there's just a huge distrust of the government especially after shit like the Tuskegee Airmen experiment. That was before the wave of white anti-vaxxers kind of solidified the "see I knew they was doing fuck shit" mentality.


Yeah, that makes sense. There is definitely a very horrible history of the government illegally testing and infecting black people, native Americans, and others with various things. I do not trust what the government says either, but I do trust the consensus of scientists in general.


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard

I think that Omega is going to make
a big heel run while Moxley has some well deserved baby time. I’m ready to see Omega more on TV. I’ve just started seeing him since I began watching AEW in 2019. I’d like to see how he carries the main event scene.


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard

Erik. said:


> Long term title reigns only make sense in terms of story.
> 
> Moxley has worked for me because he's levels above everyone else he's faced. Bar perhaps Omega, who he's not faced yet and could only beat in unsanctioned.
> 
> I think one on one wrestling wise, Omega knows he's better. Whilst Moxley believes he's better however I do think complacency will come into play at some point in the match.
> 
> Like you say, it opens up new possibilities in the title scene too. And I feel Omega is a guy who can make others look even better and put them over in that way too.


This is what I’m hoping for. Hangman Page, Cody Rhodes, A babyface Wardlow, Scorpio Sky, etc. He can add some legitimate star power to any of these characters and more.


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny is going to AAA next week the day after Dynamite for AAA Triple Mania where he'll defend his AAA belt against Laredo Kid (who is working for MLW at the moment). I don't know the rules regarding self-isolating/quarantining over there, but if it was the UK, he'd have to self isolate for 14 days after returning. Are there any such rules there, as it could definitely hint at a Mox win if so.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Does anyone watch this?


----------



## Prosper

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Does anyone watch this?


I haven't in a while. It was funny at first but now that Kenny is off of BTE I kind of lost interest. They'rere also starting to spam the Dark Order segments a little too much with Silver. I'll come back to it a couple months later to see if I can enjoy it again.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Being a title match on tv with an almost certain title change, they need a swerve. This is the time for some outsiders to invade.


----------



## fabi1982

midgetlover69 said:


> The name is so corny. They are sooo unoriginal its painful. Got is like 2 years old and ended up complete shit


You see the similarity? 

On the show:

Looking forward to Mox/Kenny, will maybe watch AEW first before NXT, first time in ages. Hope Britt does good in the match, as wrestling is her weakest spot, she has all the other tools. Not sad anymore about the TNT title dissapearing from the images and ACTUALLY having TAZ as the image for the match, when there is one of your fucking 4 champs in the match  But hey "ACE title and face of TNT"...

Hope the audience will also care about Mox/Kenny as much as we all care.


----------



## Prosper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333864999329144832
Looks like we are getting an overrun on Omega/Moxley if it’s needed.


----------



## omaroo

Overrun is must needed overall as gives much more unpredictability to the show not knowing what may happen.

Rest of the card is meh.

But all about the main event and I do hope match is awesome but we also have a big angle coming from this.


----------



## Erik.

prosperwithdeen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333864999329144832
> Looks like we are getting an overrun on Omega/Moxley if it’s needed.


Yep, he said its all set up for a 60 minute time limit draw and TNT will give them aslong as it takes. 

Wonder if that was the plan all along consisting the Fast and the Furious is on afterwards..


----------



## rbl85

Probably easier for TNT to do an overrun than no commercials during the match.


----------



## 3venflow

Wow they are really hyping Dynamite - this starts in about 1.5 hours.


----------



## Erik.

Just realised AEW have lowkey brought back Battle Bowl lol.


----------



## Whoanma

prosperwithdeen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333864999329144832
> Looks like we are getting an overrun on Omega/Moxley if it’s needed.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Yeah, I'm seeing either a super long match or a time limit draw in the cards. The draw actually is an option I've not thought about but makes the most sense. Omega almost wins as the time limit expires allowing him grounds for a rematch on PPV whilst Moxley no doubt will be eager to do it again as the fighting babyface champion.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333936638750191616
My guess is the 'future show' will be the Xmas, New Year or Beach Break specials Khan was talking about.


----------



## Aedubya

MJF v Sammy Guevara it is


----------



## ProjectGargano

Aedubya said:


> MJF v Sammy Guevara it is


Do you imagine the potential that Sammy has as a face. It would be awesome.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The day MJF is forced to hand over that ring to Sammy is going to be glorious


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The day MJF is forced to hand over that ring to Sammy is going to be glorious


I don’t think he will hand it to Sammy, though. I can’t imagine MJF just handing it over, reluctantly or not. 

I’m very excited for tonight.


----------



## La Parka

Winter is here.

I hope Emilia Clarke shows up on a dragon at some point durning the show


----------



## taker1986

Yeah this show definitely has a PPV feel about it. Can't wait for Omega/Mox and great news about getting an overrun. They should ask TNT for this regularly.


----------



## Aedubya

ProjectGargano said:


> Do you imagine the potential that Sammy has as a face. It would be awesome.


Absolutely
He can be great
Real Eddie Guerrero vibes


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Optikk is All Elite said:


> I don’t think he will hand it to Sammy, though. I can’t imagine MJF just handing it over, reluctantly or not.
> 
> I’m very excited for tonight.


oh, it will be a major kerfuffle - I'm stoked!


----------



## taker1986

Also how do you see the order of the matches? I see it like this. 

1. Diamond ring battle royale - I think this kickoff the show. I can see most of the participants already in the ring when the show starts with a few exceptions like Page and MJF.

2. Jericho/Kazarian - 

3. Cody/Allin v Starks/Hobbs

4. Baker/Heirch

5. Main Event Omega/Mox - the buildup (video package and entrances) starts at 1 hour 30 min mark and the match itself will start at 1 hour 40.


----------



## Oracle

delete


----------



## 3venflow

KENTA is trolling again.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334099052946853889
BTW, is it 60 minute time limit or 60 minutes OR TV time remaining? Remember Kenny/PAC going to a draw because they ran out of TV Time? Hmm. But TNT is open to an overrun for the first time.


----------



## Geeee

If Moxley isn't going to Wrestle Kingdom, I wonder if we could see the IWGP US Championship change hands in AEW


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Geeee said:


> If Moxley isn't going to Wrestle Kingdom, I wonder if we could see the IWGP US Championship change hands in AEW


Moxley is forced to defend both titles in one night 🤯


----------



## Hitman1987

Optikk is All Elite said:


> Moxley is forced to defend both titles in one night 🤯


Imagine moxley losing both titles in 1 night and then going on a rampage across 2 continents


----------



## Geeee

Inb4 Mox vs Omega is in the midcard and Jericho vs Kazarian gets AEW's first overrun


----------



## Erik.

Hyyyyyyyyyyped


----------



## Prosper

Man I can't wait for tonight's show. The tag match, Britt/Hirsch, and Omega/Mox especially all got me hyped.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


>


Damn that was awesome. AEW' video production guy is the best in the business.


----------



## rbl85

Erik. said:


>


I think this video might open the show.


----------



## Erik.

rbl85 said:


> I think this video might open the show.


Yep. 

I would do that too. 

And then show bits of the Mox/Omega one throughout the show until we get to the main event. 

Got a big fight feel about tonight.


----------



## rbl85

Erik. said:


> Yep.
> 
> I would do that too.
> 
> And then show bits of the Mox/Omega one throughout the show until we get to the main event.
> 
> Got a big fight feel about tonight.


Not going to lie but that video gave me chills.


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard

Man I haven’t this been hyped for a TV match in a long time. I looking forward to this main event but also the tag match of Darby and Cody vs. Hobbs and Starks. The Black eyed Peas said, “ and tonight’s gonna be a good, good night!”


----------



## zkorejo

This match has some serious excitement surrounding it. I really hope it ends on something impactful. 

I'm trying to keep expectations low but I can't help but feel that either Omega is winning the title or Kenta/Bullet club will interfere.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

zkorejo said:


> This match has some serious excitement surrounding it. I really hope it ends on something impactful.
> 
> I'm trying to keep expectations low but I can't help but feel that either Omega is winning the title or Kenta/Bullet club will interfere.


if Kenta does something, I will literally shit my pants

not figuratively or hyperbole

L I T E R A L L Y


----------



## Pentagon Senior

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if Kenta does something, I will literally shit my pants
> 
> not figuratively or hyperbole
> 
> L I T E R A L L Y


You just made me split my sides....Literally

Hopefully I'm back from A&E in time for the show 🤞


----------



## One Shed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if Kenta does something, I will literally shit my pants
> 
> not figuratively or hyperbole
> 
> L I T E R A L L Y


For your health and safety, I hope he does nothing.


----------



## Prosper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334184132696371201
Winter is literally coming for Omega and Moxley. I hope they get through it alright.


----------



## omaroo

Do hope we dont get Kenta, doesnt really scream as shocking or something big.

Match has to be great but something big also has to happen.

If nothing big happens at the end of it all, will be a let down imo.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## kyledriver

I'm hype as fuck for tonight. I don't think there's gonna be some surprise or anything though 


Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shock Street

kyledriver said:


> I'm hype as fuck for tonight. I don't think there's gonna be some surprise or anything though


Me too, honestly I'm mostly anticipating what they do with the Battle Royale. Sounds like the last two people go on to a singles match at a following Dynamite, I'm hoping for some Inner Circle shakeups, Sammy's gotta move on IMO


----------



## KingofKings1524

kyledriver said:


> I'm hype as fuck for tonight. I don't think there's gonna be some surprise or anything though
> 
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Same. The only ones expecting a huge debut or surprise are the ones waiting to tear it down. I’m just excited for Omega/Mox.


----------



## Erik.

Shock Street said:


> Me too, honestly I'm mostly anticipating what they do with the Battle Royale. Sounds like the last two people go on to a singles match at a following Dynamite, I'm hoping for some Inner Circle shakeups, Sammy's gotta move on IMO


It'll almost certainly be MJF vs. Sammy G.

Personally hoping for Wardlow.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

KingofKings1524 said:


> Same. The only ones expecting a huge debut or surprise are the ones waiting to tear it down. I’m just excited for Omega/Mox.


I think if nothing else - we can expect a clean finish

AEW has not had many, if any dusty finishes

whatever happens, if its a debut of some kind - will be after the match

and even then / if Kenny wins, it doesn't need anything else - the match and win will be enough


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334248752995975169


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I think if nothing else - we can expect a clean finish
> 
> AEW has not had many, if any dusty finishes
> 
> whatever happens, if its a debut of some kind - will be after the match
> 
> and even then / if Kenny wins, it doesn't need anything else - the match and win will be enough


I also want to see a clean win. Moxley has had the belt for a healthy run so I want them to make
Us feel like Omega earns it. It’s his first AEW championship, they need to let win it clean after a war.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Erik. said:


>


this is too nice.
"kenny omeyga" i love liverpool accents lol


----------



## Erik.

Optikk is All Elite said:


> this is too nice.
> "kenny omeyga" i love liverpool accents lol


Tha'ts not a Liverpool accent.

But yeah - it works with the whole 'Game of Throne' slogan vibe. Sounds like Ned Stark reincarnated.


----------



## KingofKings1524

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I think if nothing else - we can expect a clean finish
> 
> AEW has not had many, if any dusty finishes
> 
> whatever happens, if its a debut of some kind - will be after the match
> 
> and even then / if Kenny wins, it doesn't need anything else - the match and win will be enough


Yeah, not gonna lie. If we don’t get a clean finish, I’m going to be disappointed.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Erik. said:


> Tha'ts not a Liverpool accent.
> 
> But yeah - it works with the whole 'Game of Throne' slogan vibe. Sounds like Ned Stark reincarnated.


northern then


----------



## One Shed

Optikk is All Elite said:


> northern then


The North remembers.


----------



## rbl85

The chops are going to hurt real bad tonight XD


----------



## Klitschko

Whose going to be our person that posts the gif of Riho suplexing Kip Sabian tonight? Just so we never forget.


----------



## One Shed

Klitschko said:


> Whose going to be our person that posts the gif of Riho suplexing Kip Sabian tonight? Just so we never forget.


That is almost always @Whoanma.


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> The North remembers.


God I miss GOT


----------



## Whoanma

Whenever Sabian appears.


----------



## Erik.

Klitschko said:


> Whose going to be our person that posts the gif of Riho suplexing Kip Sabian tonight? Just so we never forget.


----------



## sim8

Genuinely cannot wait for tonight. With all this excitement, AEW NEEDS to make this show super news worthy without the cringe. I have full faith.


----------



## Whoanma

I don’t like being as hyped as I am right now, I‘ll probably be disappointed but...


----------



## One Shed

prosperwithdeen said:


> God I miss GOT


They just need to redo the entire last season. Same with the Star Wars sequels haha. (Ducks behind a wall after throwing that bomb out there)


----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> They just need to redo the entire last season. Same with the Star Wars sequels haha. (Ducks behind a wall after throwing that bomb out there)


You’re not wrong. Throw in there the 13th Doctor and Kurtzman’s Star Trek as well.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Whoanma said:


> I don’t like being as hyped as I am right now, I‘ll probably be disappointed but...


disappointed this is not the popcorn gif


----------



## Whoanma

Optikk is All Elite said:


> disappointed this is not the popcorn gif


Not yet.


----------



## Geeee

Two Sheds said:


> They just need to redo the entire last season. Same with the Star Wars sequels haha. (Ducks behind a wall after throwing that bomb out there)


IMO they will probably just redo the whole thing more closely following the books...if GRRM ever finishes the books.


----------



## RiverFenix

They'll just need to warm up well before they hit the ring. Once they get going they should be (mostly) fine. Runners run in shorts all winter in colder weather. If they do long introductions it might be better if both are in warm-up gear. Mox wrestles in pants, but maybe have a jacket on, and Omega can be kitted out in some special entrance gear. Maybe bring in those heater fans that football teams use on the sidelines in open air stadiums during the winter.


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard

Pork roast in the oven, cold beer in the fridge, two hog legs of medicinal flowers. Hour and a half left... I’m actually hyped for this.


----------



## kyledriver

Got a joint rolled and the bong packed. Dinners prepped so I won't be too far behind lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

High powered heaters pointing at the crowd.


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard

kyledriver said:


> Got a joint rolled and the bong packed. Dinners prepped so I won't be too far behind lol
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Got to be prepared for these moments lol


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## kyledriver

Gumpertthedrunkard said:


> Got to be prepared for these moments lol


Right? Haha the fact that I'm ready an hour early shows how excited I am 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85

Hype is fucking real !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## One Shed

Cautiously optimistic


----------



## rich110991

Literally can’t wait for Omega/Mox


----------



## Erik.

Please.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Prosper

So glad that I can watch live this time.


----------



## Erik.

HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Can't wait!


----------



## Erik.

Looking forward to that Battle Royal just for story purposes. 

Wardlow/Hager
Wardlow/MJF
MJF/Sammy
Hangman/Dark Order
Perhaps a way for Miro to eventually turn on Sabian


----------



## omaroo

Hope its a quality show.


----------



## Lorromire

Calling it now. The Main Event will be changed to a triple threat where Moxley's attacker will win the AEW World Championship. All hail the new World Champion, Jim Ross!


----------



## Prosper

Showtime baby


----------



## One Shed




----------



## Whoanma




----------



## kyledriver

Hopefully Miro looks like a beast here 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Matt Hardy reverted back to Version 1 lol


----------



## Whoanma

Never forget.


----------



## One Shed

Why is Jelly all of a sudden in this?


----------



## kyledriver

Lol dark order and hangman

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver

Oh fuck pat patterson passed away? 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## kyledriver

Just so many people waiting around. I'm not a fan of these cloister fucks

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Inner circle just chillin lol


----------



## One Shed

kyledriver said:


> Oh fuck pat patterson passed away?
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Yup


----------



## One Shed

MJF smartly just staying out of it.


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Boldgerg

Final two will be MJF and Wardlow.


----------



## Oracle

Nobody fucking cares about Spears and Sky. 

stop focusing on them


----------



## kyledriver

Wtf fuck matt hardy

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Lmao the fans are pissed Silver got thrown out


----------



## One Shed

Really? You have Matt Hardy of all people eliminate Page?


----------



## KingofKings1524

Page getting eliminated that quick kind of sucks.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Prosper

Yeah Matt Hardy is a heel fuck him


----------



## Oracle

Fuck this company.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Miro is awesome


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## One Shed

Miro killing Jelly makes me happy.


----------



## Lorromire

I love the Page and DO stuff. Wish he was in there longer, that's kinda shitty.


----------



## CM Buck

hey guys. I just had a run in with the kliq. I perma ed them I think before they could infect this section. If anyone copped abuse from the situation or pauly d that was them and they are gone again


----------



## KingofKings1524

Miro killing it.


----------



## 3venflow

Miro is in beast mode.


----------



## Prosper

Miro is fuckin shit up hahaha


----------



## kyledriver

Why didn't Miro team with jungle.boy? Basically he's dumb

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chan Hung

Miro & Wardlow


----------



## One Shed

Miro vs Wardlow would be great, but neither should lose a big match right now.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Give me a proper Wardlow and Miro feud


----------



## Whoanma

Come on, Sammy for the win. Come on, book it!!


----------



## Prosper

Good protection for Miro


----------



## kyledriver

LOL 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

FINALLY they are using Jungle Boy in that underdog babyface role like they always should have. At least for a couple minutes heh.


----------



## Chan Hung

OC over Jungle Boy in this? Really? Or for fucks sake


----------



## kyledriver

I love.mjf

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg

Boldgerg said:


> Final two will be MJF and Wardlow.


Called it.


----------



## Boldgerg

Boldgerg said:


> Called it.


Oh fuck me, not fucking OC.


----------



## Chan Hung

This fucking sucks.


----------



## One Shed

Oh god, Trashidy. JB should be having this comeback.


----------



## kyledriver

Are you fucking kidding me???

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## kyledriver

Why are there 2 winners????????

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingofKings1524

Nope. Horrible decision.


----------



## The XL 2

Lol at Wardlow selling for OC


----------



## Chan Hung

Thanks for fucking things up AEW. Fucking hell man. Seriously.


----------



## Boldgerg

OH FUCK OFF YOU CUNTS.


----------



## kyledriver

Omg are you fucking kidding I don't wanna see that 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Boldgerg said:


> Called it.


Wrong


----------



## Buhalovski

And here ladies and gents is the reason why so many people shit on AEW.


----------



## midgetlover69

LMAO these morons


----------



## One Shed

ANDDDD they ruined it. What a trash decision.


----------



## Oracle

Fucking DISASTER start


----------



## Trophies

OC baby!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## kyledriver

I'm so sick of OC

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate

Great way to spoil the start of the show, garbage.


----------



## Boldgerg

Fucking steaming pile of shit.


----------



## Chan Hung

Jungle Boy should have been there not fucking OC. Fuck oh welll.


----------



## Oracle

Now MJF is going to have to stoop down to being a comedic fool to play with orange

fucking awful


----------



## izhack111

Good night


----------



## somerandomfan

kyledriver said:


> Why are there 2 winners????????


The match comes down to the final 2 and then those final 2 have a singles match at a later date, that's how it worked last year too.


----------



## One Shed

Awful. How could they not do Wardlow or Sammy vs MJF? Ugh.


----------



## Lorromire

I don't mind OC but cmon, there were so many better options.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Cassidy punks Wardlow and MJF? Fuck yall


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## El Hammerstone

Aaaaaand any goodwill that went down in that match was completely erased


----------



## midgetlover69

Worse than anything tna has ever done


----------



## kyledriver

Two Sheds said:


> Awful. How could they not do Wardlow or Sammy vs MJF? Ugh.


Or Miro or hangman or jungle boy

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

Orange Cassidy eliminating Wardlow... Lol ok


----------



## kyledriver

Man they really blew that 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## midgetlover69

Actually cant believe they are this stupid lmao


----------



## Boldgerg

Honestly feel like turning off for the first time.

Fucking OC eliminating Wardlow? These cunts have lost it.


----------



## KingofKings1524

I’d like to think MJF squashes him, but we all know that won’t happen.


----------



## Medic

For fuck sake


----------



## One Shed

kyledriver said:


> Or Miro or hangman or jungle boy
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


The amount they managed to screw up what could have been several good stories and setups is honestly stunning.


----------



## Whoanma

Now I know for sure Kenny’s losing tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung

There was no need to give OC this win. JB had the chance to finally come through and looked like he had a good crowd behind him, but nope i guess Tony still infatuated with OC too much.


----------



## Klitschko

KingofKings1524 said:


> Page getting eliminated that quick kind of sucks.


Long term storytelling????? Ahhhh fuck it. 

Well that was a shit way to open the show.


----------



## Whoanma

KingofKings1524 said:


> I’d like to think MJF squashes him, but we all know that won’t happen.


Nope.


----------



## 3venflow

Hopefully OC continues his recent streak of losing big matches. Can't see what the ring would do for him anyway.

Miro was the standout of the battle royal for me.


----------



## kyledriver

Oc is definitely winning the ring which makes it even worse 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Damn OC definitely wasn’t the right choice but I guess his fans are happy now. Miro looked great though.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I just HAD to drop in here to see all the anti-marks lose their shit over OC eliminating Wardlow. 
It’s so delicious.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Erik.

Chan Hung said:


> There was no need to give OC this win. JB had the chance to finally come through and looked like he had a good crowd behind him, but nope i guess Tony still infatuated with OC too much.


I assume they didn't want to:

a) Have MJF vs. Jungle Boy again.
b) Turn Wardlow too soon

And wanted MJF to face Orange Cassidy because MJF winning gets him more heat considering how over OC is.

I'd personally have gone with MJF vs Sammy as the final two though.


----------



## omaroo

OC is trash yet they are still want to push him.

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

As soon as I saw OC eliminate Wardlow I knew people would hate it.


----------



## Boldgerg

They had the perfect way to start to break Wardlow from MJF and the Inner Circle with that.

Instead we get the scrawny, over-pushed, should be jobber cunt yet again.


----------



## Geeee

Man OC is the biggest heel on this forum LOL


----------



## Alright_Mate

Three big mistakes during that.

1) Storyline wise Guevara or Wardlow would have made perfect sense
2) OC winning makes zero sense
3) MJF’s momentum has been well and truly killed


----------



## kyledriver

Jericho's belt too tight?? Lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## punkypower

SO MANY MORE DESERVING WRESTLERS.

Why, AEW,WHY?

Holding out hope it gets better..


----------



## Erik.

Alright_Mate said:


> Three big mistakes during that.
> 
> 1) Storyline wise Guevara or Wardlow would have made perfect sense
> 2) OC winning makes zero sense
> 3) MJF’s momentum has been well and truly killed


They advanced the MJF/Sammy story though...


----------



## Whoanma

Erik. said:


> I'd personally have gone with MJF vs Sammy as the final two though.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

Okada namedropped by JR.😍


----------



## Geeee

kyledriver said:


> Jericho's belt too tight?? Lol
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Jericho's a vet. Fixing the belt, so he's not playing with his pants 100 times in the match (I say as he fixes his pants...)


----------



## One Shed

kyledriver said:


> Jericho's belt too tight?? Lol
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


He looks like he had a nice Thanksgiving heh.


----------



## Prosper

Boldgerg said:


> They had the perfect way to start to break Wardlow from MJF and the Inner Circle with that.
> 
> Instead we get the scrawny, over-pushed, should be jobber cunt yet again.


Too soon for Wardlow to break from MJF. Sammy getting eliminated by MJF was good enough for the dissension storyline but I prolly would have gone with MJF vs Jungle Boy.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Jericho has definitely dropped a few lbs, he looks more agile as a result.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Erik. said:


> They advanced the MJF/Sammy story though...


Would have been even better if MJF and Sammy were the final two.

But in true AEW fashion, they fucked it.


----------



## Erik.

Whoanma said:


>


But I am not bothered with who the final two were.

MJF/Sammy was STILL furthered with MJF eliminating him.

As long as MJF wins next week, I'm not bothered. 

Though I get the feeling Sammy potentially costs him the match.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Geeee said:


> Man OC is the biggest heel on this forum LOL


I don’t hate him as much as everyone else, but he was about the last person that needed to win that match.


----------



## kyledriver

PavelGaborik said:


> Jericho has definitely dropped a few lbs, he looks more agile as a result.


I was just thinking the opposite [emoji1787]

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

Alright_Mate said:


> Would have been even better if MJF and Sammy were the final two.
> 
> But in true AEW fashion, they fucked it.


But then someone would probably have moaned that Wardlow was eliminated.

Can't please everyone.


----------



## Boldgerg

prosperwithdeen said:


> Too soon for Wardlow to break from MJF. Sammy getting eliminated by MJF was good enough for the dissension storyline but I prolly would have gone with MJF vs Jungle Boy.


Too soon? It's been nearly 14 months.


----------



## Oracle

prosperwithdeen said:


> Too soon for Wardlow to break from MJF. Sammy getting eliminated by MJF was good enough for the dissension storyline but I prolly would have gone with MJF vs Jungle Boy.


Why we have already had MJF vs Jungle Boy a few times now or some sort of variation of the two in the same ring


----------



## Boldgerg

Erik. said:


> But then someone would probably have moaned that Wardlow was eliminated.
> 
> Can't please everyone.


Wardlow is their biggest and most marketable star in waiting. They keep waiting to pull the trigger on him for too long they're gonna miss the boat.

He's almost 33.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Kazarian vs Jericho in 2020


----------



## Erik.

Boldgerg said:


> Wardlow is their biggest and most marketable star in waiting. They keep waiting to pull the trigger on him for too long they're gonna miss the boat.
> 
> He's almost 33.


Ah, the same age as Austin when he became the most marketable star in wrestling. 

His story will come. It's about MJF/Sammy right now.

We all know Wardlow is going to be great.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Jericho out here putting over young up and coming Kazarian.


----------



## omaroo

Sadly OC will win next week.

Stupid decisions once again.


----------



## somerandomfan

I like both these guys, but ah yes, Jericho vs Kazarian, glad to see two young up and comers get a shot at each other.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Boldgerg said:


> Too soon? It's been nearly 14 months.


And they literally just joined ic Jesus quit bitching if you're that butt hurt just turn it off


----------



## Whoanma

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Kazarian vs Jericho in 2020


----------



## somerandomfan

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Jericho out here putting over young up and coming Kazarian.


Damn, I didn't see your comment when I made my last post, but glad to see we had the same thought.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

How is the show lads? I am off work so if it's a banger I will tune in.


----------



## Prosper

Boldgerg said:


> Too soon? It's been nearly 14 months.


Because they’re not ready to push him over the other big men. You break him away now and he’s lost in the shuffle.



Oracle said:


> Why we have already had MJF vs Jungle Boy a few times now or some sort of variation of the two in the same ring


Singles match only happened once they could have done it again.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Chip Chipperson said:


> How is the show lads? I am off work so if it's a banger I will tune in.


OC won the battle royal


----------



## PavelGaborik

kyledriver said:


> I was just thinking the opposite [emoji1787]
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


He's still got a belly, but he's definitely looking less flabby right now than he was 6 or so months back.


----------



## Whoanma

Chip Chipperson said:


> How is the show lads? I am off work so if it's a banger I will tune in.











Not yet at least.


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> How is the show lads? I am off work so if it's a banger I will tune in.


They made a really stupid decision in the battle royal. I should have expected it but I let myself be an optimist again.


----------



## kyledriver

Chip Chipperson said:


> How is the show lads? I am off work so if it's a banger I will tune in.


First match was the battle royale cluster fuck that ended stupidly with oc and mjf winning.

Now we got the old man match with Jericho and kaz and it's whatever

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## midgetlover69

This is just wwe level booking. Like vince just shoving in cena or whoever to go over people in the middle of another storyline that he has no part in. This company is so ass. They are clueless


----------



## Boldgerg

Erik. said:


> Ah, the same age as Austin when he became the most marketable star in wrestling.
> 
> His story will come. It's about MJF/Sammy right now.
> 
> We all know Wardlow is going to be great.


Yeah, by 33 Stone Cold was already the biggest star in wrestling. At 33 Wardlow is still literally nothing but MJF's bodyguard, as he has been for 14 months. _Most _major stars of the past few decades got their major break before almost their mid 30's.

They're taking too long to pull the trigger.


----------



## Geeee

That was a cool move. Almost more of a quick power slam than a spanish fly


----------



## Boldgerg

MrMeeseeks said:


> And they literally just joined ic Jesus quit bitching if you're that butt hurt just turn it off


I'm literally someone who has fought against some of the constant "bitching", but I'll call it as I see it.

They're over-pushing dog shit like OC and taking too long with Wardlow. Simple.


----------



## Whoanma

Boldgerg said:


> Yeah, by 33 Stone Cold was already the biggest star in wrestling. At 33 Wardlow is still literally nothing but MJF's bodyguard, as he has been for 14 months. _Most _major stars of the past few decades got their major break before almost their mid 30's.
> 
> They're taking too long to pull the trigger.


They’re taking way too long to pull several triggers and, in the meantime, they’ve shot themselves in the foot.


----------



## Boldgerg

prosperwithdeen said:


> Because they’re not ready to push him over the other big men. You break him away now and he’s lost in the shuffle.
> 
> 
> 
> Singles match only happened once they could have done it again.


Who are the other "big men" being pushed? None of them are anywhere near the main event scene with the exception of maybe Archer.


----------



## kyledriver

Decent Jericho match, more mjf sammy progression

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Match got sloppy toward the end.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I'm tuning in, discord says it's so bad it's good.


----------



## Prosper

Nice storyline development there with MJF coming in with another towel lol


----------



## 3venflow

It's kicking off in the IC.


----------



## Whoanma

Inner Circle mayhem.


----------



## kyledriver

Oh shit 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle

dlt


----------



## Trophies

SRS JERICHO


----------



## kyledriver

Omg young bucks are so freaking bland. Have some caffeine wakenthenfuxk up

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson

The Inner Circle disbands but why would I care? They've not been a strong unit in months...


----------



## Erik.

Can't wait for the Inner Circle WOLFPACK


----------



## Prosper

This is the development we all wanted from the Battle Royal so I say no harm done now


----------



## Shock Street

Why would Jericho not just kick out the new guys that are clearly the cause of the issue


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Why would this guy agree to interview the people who physically assaulted him?


----------



## 3venflow

The Acclaimed getting air time.


----------



## One Shed

HAHAHAHAHAHA calling out the Bucks staring at each others' dicks on their book cover. I laughed at that.


----------



## kyledriver

Good way to introduce these guys. 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Boldgerg said:


> Who are the other "big men" being pushed? None of them are anywhere near the main event scene with the exception of maybe Archer.


Im thinking they’re gonna want to push Miro and Brodie again first


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Who is this John Cena knock off?


----------



## izhack111

Cringe show


----------



## Prosper

Lol they burned the Bucks


----------



## Erik.

I like The Acclaimed - impressed with them on DARK.


----------



## Whoanma

Back, hurry back...


----------



## Prosper

I’m a Ravens fan JR fuck off


----------



## kyledriver

Wow this chicks small

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

That “what a bitch” whisper lmao


----------



## Erik.

Just put Hirsch in Team Taz already.


----------



## Prosper

Britt and Rosa feud is gonna be great


----------



## RainmakerV2

The baddest bitch on the block. Finally a star on this show.


----------



## Boldgerg

prosperwithdeen said:


> Im thinking they’re gonna want to push Miro and Brodie again first


Miro is literally currently a video game nerd joke who is feuding with complete geeks. Brodie is the leader of a faction that's been floundering since day one who was last seen losing the mid-card title. He's already had his main event moment and lost that too.


----------



## kyledriver

Trophies said:


> That “what a bitch” whisper lmao


I laughed

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I liked the mini Britt Baker promo.


----------



## Prosper

I fucks with Leyla


----------



## Whoanma

prosperwithdeen said:


> Britt and Rosa feud is gonna be great


Rosa’s going to break her back carrying Baker.


----------



## Erik.

prosperwithdeen said:


> I fucks with Leyla


Legit.


----------



## Geeee

I think Leyla Hirsch's theme song started out a banger and then sort of gassed out LOL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## kyledriver

The show is going by really fast, the main events gonna be long 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shock Street

I like Britts gear, is that new or did I just forget

Leyla is shockingly short


----------



## Buhalovski

LMAO Britt is the babyface here. More material for Cornette I guess.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> Yeah, by 33 Stone Cold was already the biggest star in wrestling. At 33 Wardlow is still literally nothing but MJF's bodyguard, as he has been for 14 months. _Most _major stars of the past few decades got their major break before almost their mid 30's.
> 
> They're taking too long to pull the trigger.


Not everyone develops the same. Off the top of my head Batista wasn't doing much of note until he was 34-35.


----------



## midgetlover69

PavelGaborik said:


> Not everyone develops the same. Off the top of my head Batista wasn't doing much of note until he was 34-35.


lol batista is like the only example anyone ever uses


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Erik.

PavelGaborik said:


> Not everyone develops the same. Off the top of my head Batista wasn't doing much of note until he was 34-35.


He was carrying D-Von Dudleys jockstrap at 33.


----------



## Prosper

kyledriver said:


> The show is going by really fast, the main events gonna be long
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Yeah Omega and Mox are getting an hour


----------



## Erik.

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah Omega and Mox are getting an hour


Nah not sure.

Darby/Cody vs. Hobbs/Starks will go 15+


----------



## Geeee

I wanna see Leyla Hirsch vs Kris Statlander. I think that visual would be great!


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Chip Chipperson

PavelGaborik said:


> Not everyone develops the same. Off the top of my head Batista wasn't doing much of note until he was 34-35.


He said most


----------



## PavelGaborik

Baker looks great with the added weight.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> Nah not sure.
> 
> Darby/Cody vs. Hobbs/Starks will go 15+


Yeah possibly, I see a lot of fuckery from Team Taz coming that’ll probably shorten it though


----------



## Boldgerg

PavelGaborik said:


> Not everyone develops the same. Off the top of my head Batista wasn't doing much of note until he was 34-35.


Yeah but examples like that are the exception, not the rule.

Most break out stars have their moment and their big push before 30. You leave it too late and they simply don't have as many years in them to make you money. It's not like he's even on the cusp at the moment, he's in exactly the same position he has been since he debuted well over a year ago.

Meanwhile Orange Cassidy is beating Jericho twice and being put on par with MJF.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Britt should be winning the title soon.


----------



## kyledriver

She's a little bowling ball

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Its a crime they wont put the strap on Baker.


----------



## Prosper

This isn’t that bad


----------



## Chip Chipperson

This isn't good...


----------



## 3venflow

Leyla is plucky but boring. They need to give more of these women characters.


----------



## Prosper

RainmakerV2 said:


> Its a crime they wont put the strap on Baker.


I think she’ll have it by Revolution


----------



## somerandomfan

This is average! (clap clap clapclapclap)


----------



## Chip Chipperson

"I think she's knocked out"

_Goes to top rope_

Lawllll


----------



## One Shed

I like the intensity between Britt and Thunder Rosa...but again their actual women's champion has zero story...


----------



## Prosper

ROSA!!!!!!


----------



## Trophies

Did Britt forget her gloves? Hope she washes her hands for 10 minutes after lol


----------



## kyledriver

Jerry jerry jerry

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

That ref just hugging Britt's ass. Haha.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Well, they got the women’s portion of the show right tonight.


----------



## Geeee

Oh god! I hope Rebel doesn't get another match...


----------



## Alright_Mate

Hallelujah, finally a good Women’s story building with Britt and Thunder Rosa.


----------



## kyledriver

Darby's music always gets me hyped

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> That ref just hugging Britt's ass. Haha.


That joint thiccc


----------



## Chip Chipperson

KingofKings1524 said:


> Well, they got the women’s portion of the show right tonight.


No they didn't. None of us are emotionally invested in any of these people.


----------



## kyledriver

Chip Chipperson said:


> No they didn't. None of us are emotionally invested in any of these people.


In rosa.and britt? Disagree

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Why didn't Jericho wrestle Daniels?


----------



## KingofKings1524

Chip Chipperson said:


> No they didn't. None of us are emotionally invested in any of these people.


To each their own. I’m very much invested in Baker.


----------



## Prosper

Chip Chipperson said:


> No they didn't. None of us are emotionally invested in any of these people.


That’s just you playa


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> Yeah but examples like that are the exception, not the rule.
> 
> Most break out stars have their moment and their big push before 30. You leave it too late and they simply don't have as many years in them to make you money. It's not like he's even on the cusp at the moment, he's in exactly the same position he has been since he debuted well over a year ago.
> 
> Meanwhile Orange Cassidy is beating Jericho twice and being put on par with MJF.


Depends on the individual. Wardlow is still green and doesn't have much wear and tear. He's also a big man, which historically in regards to athletic competition can peak much later than smaller folks who rely solely on their athleticism. 

This isn't purely a Pro Wrestling thing, there are quite a few examples in MMA and Boxing as well. (Couture, DC etc) the window hasn't begun to close yet on Wardlow. I think he gets a decent push within the next 6-10 months


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> Why didn't Jericho wrestle Daniels?


Raps high af


----------



## Mr316

I created this account simply to say that this has been one of the worst first hour of a pro wrestling program I’ve ever seen. No one with a damn straight face can tell me this has been good. They can’t even care to advertise their freaking main event in the entire first hour. ZERO effort put in that show and if there was...they should be embarrassed.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chip Chipperson said:


> No they didn't. None of us are emotionally invested in any of these people.


Strong disagree. Baker is great, not to mention Thunder Rosa was involved after the match.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I like how the TNT Champion casually rides to the ring meanwhile the former champion has fireworks, an epic theme song and a hall of famer bringing him to the ring.


----------



## RapShepard

prosperwithdeen said:


> Raps high af


Wasn't he supposed to wrestle Daniels, there was a whole thread about it


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I will never not hate Cody's prison tattoo


----------



## Chip Chipperson

PavelGaborik said:


> Strong disagree. Baker is great


Not saying she's not good just saying nobody has any emotional investment in them. AEW can't build emotional investment.


----------



## 3venflow

Where's Brian Cage?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

They can't even throw to break properly...


----------



## Geeee

Chip Chipperson said:


> I like how the TNT Champion casually rides to the ring meanwhile the former champion has fireworks, an epic theme song and a hall of famer bringing him to the ring.


Hmm I like Darby's theme more...


----------



## Boldgerg

PavelGaborik said:


> Depends on the individual. Wardlow is still green and doesn't have much wear and tear. He's also a big man, which historically in regards to athletic competition can peak much later than smaller folks who rely solely on their athleticism.
> 
> This isn't purely a Pro Wrestling thing, there are quite a few examples in MMA and Boxing as well. (Couture, DC etc) the window hasn't begun to close yet on Wardlow. I think he gets a decent push within the next 6-10 months


I don't think the window has begun to close yet either, but with each passing month it will only get closer, and I just wouldn't put it past them to completely blow it and for him to be floundering still in another 14 months.

Sometimes you just need to pull the trigger when someone clearly has "it". Goldberg was green as they come but became arguably the biggest star in the industry for a while within a year of debuting.


----------



## midgetlover69

Mr316 said:


> I created this account simply to say that this has been one of the worst first hour of a pro wrestling program I’ve ever seen. No one with a damn straight face can tell me this has been good. They can’t even care to advertise their freaking main event in the entire first hour. ZERO effort put in that show and if there was...they should be embarrassed.


yup... its pretty bad for sure


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> Wasn't he supposed to wrestle Daniels, there was a whole thread about it


Nah Kaz, announcers were just saying over and over that Jericho/Daniels never wrestled before


----------



## Shock Street

RapShepard said:


> Wasn't he supposed to wrestle Daniels, there was a whole thread about it


I was stoned and thought it was funny they had the same name and age, sorry brah


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Geeee said:


> Hmm I like Darby's theme more...


So do I. Epic as in that opening part makes you think you're going to see a major star


----------



## somerandomfan

Geeee said:


> Oh god! I hope Rebel doesn't get another match...


I'll never forget her match with Shelly Martinez... For all the wrong reasons...


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not saying she's not good just saying nobody has any emotional investment in them. AEW can't build emotional investment.


I'm quite invested in a Baker/Rosa storyline honestly. Love them both


----------



## 3venflow

When Wardlow and Miro faced off, it looked like two legit heavyweight main eventers and had that FEEL. Both should be pushed.


----------



## Boldgerg

3venflow said:


> Where's Brian Cage?


I reckon he's injured. He looked like he had some sort of pec tear after his last match. The bruising was insane.


----------



## Boldgerg

3venflow said:


> When Wardlow and Miro faced off, it looked like two legit heavyweight main eventers and had that FEEL. Both should be pushed.


Nah fuck that. You get Orange Cassidy.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

prosperwithdeen said:


> Nah Kaz, announcers were just saying over and over that Jericho/Daniels never wrestled before


I can see it now: Daniels vs Jericho: 100 years in the making!


----------



## KingofKings1524

midgetlover69 said:


> yup... its pretty bad for sure


Not that they should be, but it looks like they’re putting all their eggs in one basket for the Omega/Mox showdown.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> I don't think the window has begun to close yet either, but with each passing month it will only get closer, and I just wouldn't put it past them to completely blow it and for him to be floundering still in another 14 months.
> 
> Sometimes you just need to pull the trigger when someone clearly has "it". Goldberg was green as they come but became arguably the biggest star in the industry for a while within a year of debuting.


It's a genuine concern if he's still stuck in the same lost mid card role this time next year in my view. I do expect him to get a push before then, but if he's still floating around here then I'll certainly be in your boat with major concerns.


----------



## Whoanma

KingofKings1524 said:


> Not that they should be, but it looks like they’re putting all their eggs in one basket for the Omega/Mox showdown.


Hoping it delivers.


----------



## Geeee

Chip Chipperson said:


> So do I. Epic as in that opening part makes you think you're going to see a major star


IMO all that over the top grandstanding wouldn't really fit Darby's character. I actually think Darby has a cool entrance. Maybe they could turn off the lights and do a spotlight or something...


----------



## RapShepard

prosperwithdeen said:


> Nah Kaz, announcers were just saying over and over that Jericho/Daniels never wrestled before





Shock Street said:


> I was stoned and thought it was funny they had the same name and age, sorry brah


Ahh I was lost as fuck in the car listening to it. Thought Daniels caught the Rona


----------



## Erik.

The decision to put Hobbs in orange and black was a bloody good one.


----------



## The XL 2

Hobbs is better than Cage tbh


----------



## 3venflow

Even with an overrun there won't be time for a 60 minute draw (entrances will be long) so we're getting some kind of finish.


----------



## One Shed

Hobbs is embracing his heel role very well. I like it.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I just started watching from the Rosa/Baker pull apart. How has the show been so far guys?


----------



## Prosper

Hobbs looking like a real powerhouse


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Hobbs has this heel role down like he was born for it


----------



## Erik.

Hobbs may just be making his way up to my favourites list.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Hobbs is carrying himself well in this match as an arrogant heel.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I like Hobbs. This match has gone too long though.


----------



## Prosper

Ham and Egger said:


> I just started watching from the Rosa/Baker pull apart. How has the show been so far guys?


Everything outside of OC winning has been good


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

3venflow said:


> When Wardlow and Miro faced off, it looked like two legit heavyweight main eventers and had that FEEL. Both should be pushed.


Yep it looked great. But AEW will likely fuck it up.


----------



## 3venflow

Nice finish, Cody is a killer hot tag.


----------



## Erik.

Chan Hung said:


> Yep it looked great. But AEW will likely fuck it up.


I'm sure people will moan if Miro vs. Wardlow does happen.

Because that means one of them has to lose - and some people won't be happy with that.


----------



## One Shed

Arn going to die.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

So who's going to tell Cody that the weight belts look stupid?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Starks shoulder was up.


----------



## Prosper

Good shit glad Darby got the pin


----------



## RainmakerV2

Uh. His fuckin shoulder is up.


----------



## Geeee

I'm not sure if Starks shoulder being up was intentional but Taz will certainly make it seem intentional LOL


----------



## Klitschko

The XL 2 said:


> Hobbs is better than Cage tbh


Even though I'm a Brian Cage fan, I do have to agree. He plays the power house better. Cage comes off as a 250 pound cruiserweight with how he acts in the ring.


----------



## One Shed

I guess this is the time that none of the refs run out like they literally just did in the last segment.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Of course they don’t put Team Tazz over, bullshit.

Starks shoulders were up as well.


----------



## One Shed

Oh shit.


----------



## Chan Hung

STTTTTING HOLY SHIT HAHA


----------



## 3venflow

STING!!!!!!


----------



## Erik.

Hints to a trio belt here.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

The top heel faction you have needed back up to get the better of Arn Anderson and Dustin Rhodes.


----------



## Shock Street

Two Sheds said:


> I guess this is the time that none of the refs run out like they literally just did in the last segment.


They have low blood sugar, they can only do it once


----------



## Boldgerg

Holy fucking shit.


----------



## somerandomfan

Holy shit. I know he's old and injured and probably won't do much but I'm still marking out for this!


----------



## Trophies

OH SHIT


----------



## Whoanma

STING!!


----------



## RapShepard

Lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Holy shit


----------



## Erik.

Sting on TNT actually made me smile.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Okay this is pretty cool...


----------



## Lorromire

They waste Sting on Cody. What a shocker.


----------



## Ham and Egger

STING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prosper

HOLY FUCKKKKKKKN


----------



## One Shed

I am always going to mark out for Sting no matter his age.


----------



## izhack111

Holy shitttt


----------



## Shock Street

Why NOW?


----------



## Whoanma

Riddle me this, riddle me that, who’s afraid of the big black bat?


----------



## scshaastin

What is sting doing in the AEW zone????


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard

Sting baby!!!! The hype
Was worth it!!


----------



## izhack111

Best entrance wow!!


----------



## rbl85

That entrance was badass


----------



## Oracle

Am i the only one that doesnt care?


----------



## Alright_Mate

Bah gawd, it’s Grandad Sting.


----------



## 3venflow

What a fucking moment!


----------



## RapShepard

Fucking broke back Sting


----------



## somerandomfan

Two Sheds said:


> I am always going to mark out for Sting no matter his age.


Thank fuck I'm not alone in this.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Fuck yeah Stinger


----------



## Trophies

I HAD TO STAND UP


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Fucking covid this should have been done in front of a full crowd the pop would have been amazing Sting will always be my favorite of all time


----------



## Prosper

This is FUCKIN EPIC


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Tony Khan delivers on a surprise


----------



## Prosper

Sting feels like a fuckin white walker


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Honestly didn't see that coming. I got goosebumps


----------



## Not Lying

Fucking love it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Erik.

Hearing Tony say "It's Stiiiing" makes me believe 2020 isn't all bad.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Huge to debut Sting here because we all expected him at the last pay-per-view. Most of us knew it would be during a Cody segment.*


----------



## Geeee

The shot with the snow melting on the camera was pretty fucking epic


----------



## Prosper

It’s snowing holy shit this is awesome


----------



## Chan Hung

Hate Sting all you want but he looks like a star there on TV, Just saying. Good move AEW.


----------



## Lorromire

Oracle said:


> Am i the only one that doesnt care?


Yeah I'm not a big fan or anything so it's just like 'okay, cool'. I can appreciate the huge feel of it, though.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Oracle said:


> Am i the only one that doesnt care?



WWE already sucked the Sting comeback well dry.


----------



## One Shed

prosperwithdeen said:


> Sting feels like a fuckin white walker


The snow entrance was very cool. I just miss his old music.


----------



## The XL 2

What would have gone through your head if 10 years ago I told you in late 2020 Tony Schiavone would be calling a Sting segment on TNT?


----------



## Shock Street

Erik. said:


> Hearing Tony say "It's Stiiiing" makes me believe 2020 isn't all bad.


His lil voice cracked a couple times. He was so genuinely happy haha, hard to hate that in a commentator


----------



## Erik.

prosperwithdeen said:


> It’s snowing holy shit this is awesome


Snow machine, brah.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Hey @bdon 

Sting, the biggest wrestling star AEW has debuts during a Cody segment, your thoughts?


----------



## KingofKings1524

Man, what a fucking entrance. No idea what he does from this point on, but that was badass.


----------



## MrThortan

Nice to see Sting! Will be interesting to see how he is involved. Fella is 61. Can't really see him doing much in the ring, but he still has a commanding presence.


----------



## Shleppy

I gotta admit
I marked out


----------



## Derek30

Lorromire said:


> They waste Sting on Cody. What a shocker.


He saved Darby for last with his stare downs.


----------



## Medic

That was fucking awesome


----------



## 30yearfan

If you didn't mark out for that you're not a wrestling fan. I don't mark out for shit but that got me nostalgic as fuck. Nice to see that man especially after what WWE did to him. Fucking awesome


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## punkypower

This guy (and Ric Flair) got me into wrestling as a little girl in the late 80s..

yeah, I threw down my Switch and cried..

All is forgiven, AEW...


----------



## Erik.

Made me feel like I was 14 again watching WCW with my family.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> Snow machine, brah.


Yeah I know haha


----------



## Shock Street

Wouldn't it be fucking hilarious if he just never showed up again after all that


----------



## Erik.

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah I know haha


I was actually thinking to myself earlier when I posted the Glacier gif whether or not they'd have a snow machine out there tonight - it's a great aesthetic and it looked fucking awesome for that Sting entrance.


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Discount Sting facing the REAL DEAL.


----------



## Chan Hung

Sting to a MULTIYEAR contract? WOW, i thought it was a short term deal.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Sting peering into the eyes of Cody and Darby, seeing versions of past self (surfer Sting and a modern take of himself). That was so fucking cool. You have the scenario of them all teaming up to face team Taz abs then going off to feud amongst themselves. That was PERFECT!


----------



## Alright_Mate

All we need now is a NJPW invasion of some kind after the main event 🙏🏻


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard

I got legit goosebumps man.


----------



## 3venflow

Multi-year contract!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334318983688957953


----------



## Prosper

Sting should manage Darby in a dark kayfabe way


----------



## ElTerrible

No matter how old, washed-up and injured Sting is, he still carried himself like a star in this whole segment. 

AEW can produce the entrance/video package goods. 

If Miro cared at all, he would have had a superstar introduction and entrance.


----------



## Chan Hung

Whoanma said:


> Discount Sting facing the REAL DEAL.


HAHA. If you think about it, Darby hanging in the top a while back for a good while may have been a prelude hint to Sting arriving, dunno.


----------



## RapShepard

30yearfan said:


> If you didn't mark out for that you're not a wrestling fan. I don't mark out for shit but that got me nostalgic as fuck. Nice to see that man especially after what WWE did to him. Fucking awesome


Or seeing a 60 year old who was forced to retire isn't exciting. This is just as boring as WWE dragging out Hogan as a surprise.


----------



## Prosper

Holy shit Sting full time? Yesss

As long as he doesn’t wrestle haha


----------



## Alright_Mate

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Darby, I am your father.


----------



## Erik.

Chan Hung said:


> Sting to a MULTIYEAR contract? WOW, i thought it was a short term deal.


I can imagine him being a great asset to have backstage - guys been there and done it all.


----------



## Shock Street

Excalibur shoot crying


----------



## The XL 2

I just wish the team Taz group had more heat on them, would have made the Sting appearance mean more tbh


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Beatles123

You can hate on this all you want but THAT was awesome. Sting is the perfect mentor to put over Darby!


----------



## RapShepard

yes Sting this is what's taking them to the next level. Y'all are hilarious. But shit good on y'all, this shit is silly to me tho


----------



## Prosper

Imagine if we get Kenta too after that


----------



## Beatles123

HOLY SHIT PILLMAN JR ON MY TV NEXT WEEK! FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## Buhalovski

Did... did they just portray the women's champion as being afraid?


----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> You can hate on this all you want but THAT was awesome. Sting is the perfect mentor to put over Darby!


Based on what besides face paint lol. It's like saying Rey Mysterio is the perfect mentor for Pentagon.


----------



## Prosper

Shida can speak English? And she’s getting a storyline? Wow


----------



## RainmakerV2

30yearfan said:


> If you didn't mark out for that you're not a wrestling fan. I don't mark out for shit but that got me nostalgic as fuck. Nice to see that man especially after what WWE did to him. Fucking awesome



What did WWE do to him? What? Because he lost to Hunter?


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> HOLY SHIT PILLMAN JR ON MY TV NEXT WEEK! FUCK YEAH!!!


Teaming with Jungle Boy though?

Bit odd.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Derek30 said:


> He saved Darby for last with his stare downs.


That was awesome, Darby is like his prodigy


----------



## Geeee

prosperwithdeen said:


> Sting should manage Darby in a dark kayfabe way


Like a creepy Obi Wan Kenobi


----------



## Whoanma

Come on, come on!!


----------



## ElTerrible

Damn Shida´s English has really improved. Very good interview with storyline content. She sold this well.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Winter is Coming? What kind of perverted Santa is that?


----------



## bdon

STIIIIIIING!!!!!


----------



## MrMeeseeks

RainmakerV2 said:


> What did WWE do to him? What? Because he lost to Hunter?


Oh please he was only brought in so Vince could finally kill off the only hold out from wcw


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> Teaming with Jungle Boy though?
> 
> Bit odd.


Thats Griff Garrison haha


----------



## One Shed

Loved the Mox tribute to Pat Patterson at the end there.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chip Chipperson

Not sure I would've signed Sting to a multi year deal. He would've been good from now until the next PPV but a 60 year old who can't wrestle (Or is very limited) isn't a good signing.

I feel like this moment tonight (Which was awesome mind you) will be the best of Sting's AEW run.


----------



## Erik.

prosperwithdeen said:


> Thats Griff Garrison haha


I know, brah lol


----------



## Prosper

Show has been great tonight, main event time baby


----------



## TripleG

I legit got tears in my eyes when Sting came out. 

I never thought I'd ever see him on a wrestling program on TNT ever again. It just hit me in the feels. 

Though to be honest, with the snowy entrance, I thought Glacier was coming out, lol


----------



## RapShepard

MrMeeseeks said:


> Oh please he was only brought in so Vince could finally kill off the only hold out from wcw


N*gga was like 55 with a solidified career. Nothing that happened their could ruin him


----------



## Shock Street

Wolf Mark said:


> Winter is Coming? What kind of perverted Santa is that?


Sounds more like JACK Frost 😳


----------



## Lorromire

Whoanma said:


> Discount Sting facing the REAL DEAL.


There's only one discount Stang. "Hey, that's copyright infringement".


----------



## Chan Hung

prosperwithdeen said:


> Shida can speak English? And she’s getting a storyline? Wow


My mom legit said this..'Awe wasnt she attacked last week?' LMFAO she thought she was Io from NXT


----------



## Geeee

Worth noting that Moxley only promised a good match...not that he was going to win. And he has made a habit of calling his shots

I think we're getting a title change


----------



## RainmakerV2

RapShepard said:


> yes Sting this is what's taking them to the next level. Y'all are hilarious. But shit good on y'all, this shit is silly to me tho



He worked a WM with HHH, teamed with Orton and worked Rollins for the belt 5 years ago lol. I mean hes a good get, but it isnt gamechanging. Now if he had never gone to Vince and this was his FIRST return, well, then its something different.


----------



## The XL 2

Lmao at 62 year old Sting signing a MULTI year deal. What an absolute madman and I love it.


----------



## Prosper

Alright_Mate said:


> Darby, I am your father.


Darby would be crazy over if they pair them up


----------



## thorn123

its impossible to hate sting ... #mount rushmore


----------



## RapShepard

Y'all are fucking hilarious "Sting on TNT in a promotion that has 0 fucking connection to WCW" have y'all been drinking like me lol


----------



## Erik.

I get the feeling Moxley is not going to shave his head because of the comparisons he's had (rightly or wrongly) to Steve Austin in the past - but damn, he really needs to think about shaving that hing lol.

But damn, here we are!

MOX VS OMEGA!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma

Lorromire said:


> There's only one discount Stang. "Hey, that's copyright infringement".


----------



## MetalKiwi

Amazing. Well done AEW!


----------



## Erik.

Damn, just realised Sting is going to be in the AEW video game now. 

Awesome.


----------



## RainmakerV2

MrMeeseeks said:


> Oh please he was only brought in so Vince could finally kill off the only hold out from wcw



He was 55 and got to work a WM with HHH and a PPV ME for the title. He loved it. Most people who actually work in the business arent marks, losing doesnt matter to them.


----------



## Prosper

I really hope we get limited commercials for this


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

RapShepard said:


> Y'all are fucking hilarious "Sting on TNT in a promotion that has 0 fucking connection to WCW" have y'all been drinking like me lol


There is kinda a connection between AEW and WCW. You can't deny that. Even if they aren't directly connected. AEW is like a spiritual successor.


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> He worked a WM with HHH, teamed with Orton and worked Rollins for the belt 5 years ago lol. I mean hes a good get, but it isnt gamechanging. Now if he had never gone to Vince and this was his FIRST return, well, then its something different.


I'm fucking over his generation and the folk that were wrestling when I was 6, especially those that can't have a decent match. I seen his TNA run so I got my fill of Sting. Grabbing 60 year old Sting and putting him in a highlighted position is the type of shit people made fun of TNA for.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

RainmakerV2 said:


> He was 55 and got to work a WM with HHH and a PPV ME for the title. He loved it. Most people who actually work in the business arent marks, losing doesnt matter to them.


Whatever you want to tell yourself


----------



## Whoanma

prosperwithdeen said:


> I really hope we get limited commercials for this


And the overtime.


----------



## Beatles123

RapShepard said:


> Based on what besides face paint lol. It's like saying Rey Mysterio is the perfect mentor for Pentagon.


Based on the fact that Darby and sting's characters are from the same background. You can hate the segment but dont be a grump and act like sting/Darby isnt a no-brainer


----------



## Prosper

40 minutes for this plus possible over run let’s get it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Sting debut was so huge that ESPN is tweeting about it in spite of their partnership with WWE.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334321708313042945*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Lorromire

MAIN EVENT TIME


----------



## Prosper

NORTHHHHH CARRROOOLINNNAAAAAA


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> There is kinda a connection between AEW and WCW. You can't deny that. Even if they aren't directly connected. AEW is like a spiritual successor.


It's not a spiritual successor, AEW is putting out good shit. No need for them to keep lazily trying to pretend there's a connection with them and WCW/NWA.


----------



## Erik.

Please, even if Omega doesn't win, DON'T have Moxley kick out of the OWA.

Save that for Hangman


----------



## Trophies

Hey where’d the dancer brooms go?


----------



## Prosper

I’m so fuckin hyped


----------



## Shock Street

Uh oh, Kenneth has his weeaboo coat


----------



## Whoanma

Erik. said:


> Please, even if Omega doesn't win, DON'T have Moxley kick out of the OWA.
> 
> Save that for Hangman


Better save that for no one.


----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> Based on the fact that Darby and sting's characters are from the same background. You can hate the segment but dont be a grump and act like sting/Darby isnt a no-brainer


Same background of what Darby's character and Sting aren't remotely similar besides the paint. Ones a straight edge adrenaline junkie and the other isn't.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Main event time, boys. No dancing broom women. 🙁


----------



## Prosper

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The Sting debut was so huge that ESPN is tweeting about it in spite of their partnership with WWE.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334321708313042945*


Woooowwww


----------



## Geeee

Kenny has heel heat from me, a fellow Winnipegger, for specifically NOT repping Winnipeg tonight LOL


----------



## RainmakerV2

MrMeeseeks said:


> Whatever you want to tell yourself



Go watch his documentary. He put HHH over because he thought that was his last match. You go out on your back. Then they called him back and gave him a world title match. You act like they had him job to Ricochet. Get over yourself.


----------



## Chan Hung

Will there be someone who interferes? Hmmmmm...Clean finish? Draw? We shall see.....


----------



## latinoheat4life2

This should be good


----------



## Chip Chipperson

RapShepard said:


> I'm fucking over his generation and the folk that were wrestling when I was 6, especially those that can't have a decent match. I seen his TNA run so I got my fill of Sting. Grabbing 60 year old Sting and putting him in a highlighted position is the type of shit people made fun of TNA for.


Good point. People were over Sting a decade ago.

I love him and I'll tune in for him but he's not going to be the saviour.


----------



## Beatles123

MOX! MOX! MOX!


----------



## Chan Hung

Trophies said:


> Hey where’d the dancer brooms go?


They were swept away.


----------



## Erik.

Didn't Excalibur just say this is going the full 60 minutes?


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> Go watch his documentary. He put HHH over because he thought that was his last match. You go out on your back. Then they called him back and gave him a world title match. You act like they had him job to Ricochet. Get over yourself.


No, no losing to Hunter was the worst things that ever happened in his career.


----------



## Whoanma

Erik. said:


> Didn't Excalibur just say this is going the full 60 minutes?


Yup.


----------



## 3venflow

I think Sting's contract will be more than a wrestler. He is a great brand ambassador and could help with the booking.


----------



## kyledriver

Wowwwww it's so cool to see sting

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatles123

Chip Chipperson said:


> Good point. People were over Sting a decade ago.
> 
> I love him and I'll tune in for him but he's not going to be the saviour.


Nobody is asking him to be. We want to enjoy him on our screens.


----------



## Chan Hung

Chip Chipperson said:


> Good point. People were over Sting a decade ago.
> 
> I love him and I'll tune in for him but he's not going to be the saviour.


I'll be honest though, i'll take STING anyday over Orange Cassidy, just saying lmfao


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Chan Hung said:


> Will there be someone who interferes? Hmmmmm...Clean finish? Draw? We shall see.....


Don't see a clean finish but I think Kenny gets it tonight


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Whoever does these graphics needs a raise

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334318983688957953*


----------



## La Parka

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The Sting debut was so huge that ESPN is tweeting about it in spite of their partnership with WWE.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334321708313042945*


and people say the anti-aewers are harsh.

damn at those replies


----------



## Geeee

RainmakerV2 said:


> Go watch his documentary. He put HHH over because he thought that was his last match. You go out on your back. Then they called him back and gave him a world title match. You act like they had him job to Ricochet. Get over yourself.


TBH I kind of liked this HHH vs Sting match. It was kind of a dinner theatre version of the Monday Night Wars


----------



## Prosper

Fuck commercials


----------



## Ham and Egger

Let's get the bullshit commercials out of the way!


----------



## rbl85

Whoanma said:


> Yup.


No he said that if the match is going to go to the end of the 60min, we will see those 60min.


----------



## Erik.

Feels bigtime this one.

Let's go Omega.


----------



## thorn123

nothing can ruin my sting moment


----------



## KingofKings1524

I feel like this isn’t going to be clean and whoever jumped Mox a few weeks back is getting involved. Either that or Omega wins the belt and the backstage mystery person comes out to beat on Moxley. Either way, I’m hyped.


----------



## RapShepard

Chip Chipperson said:


> Good point. People were over Sting a decade ago.
> 
> I love him and I'll tune in for him but he's not going to be the saviour.


I'm going to tune in because they put on good shows. Sting, Dustin, Jericho, JR, and Tony just begrudgingly happen to be there.


----------



## Beatles123

RapShepard said:


> No, no losing to Hunter was the worst things that ever happened in his career.


Wrestling doesnt revolve around WWE's bizarro world.


----------



## Whoanma

rbl85 said:


> No he said that if the match is going to go to the end of the 60min, we will see those 60min.


Oh, ok.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Shleppy

I say Mox goes over I have a feeling there will be interference from Hangman


----------



## RainmakerV2

Beatles123 said:


> Wrestling doesnt revolve around WWE's bizarro world.



Except it pretty much does.


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard

Sting followed up by Moxley vs Omega.. it’s a good
Feeling


----------



## RapShepard

La Parka said:


> and people say the anti-aewers are harsh.
> 
> damn at those replies


Yeah there's no middle ground on this lol. It's either "fuck yeah it's Sting" or "but he's old as fuck though"


----------



## RainmakerV2

Omegas overrated AF and really shouldnt be world champ, BUT, he should win here.


----------



## Beatles123

RainmakerV2 said:


> Except it pretty much does.


No, you'll find it really doesn't. Im having a great time regardless of what WWE thinks of sting and you can too.


----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> Wrestling doesnt revolve around WWE's bizarro world.


When sarcasm goes over your head


----------



## Geeee

Since AEW has JR, they definitely need Skittles as a sponsor


----------



## Erik.

They're going full NJPW style here aren't they?


----------



## Beatles123

RapShepard said:


> When sarcasm goes over your head


Not at all. Just stating fact. Doesn't matter how you meant it.


----------



## Shleppy

This has been an excellent show by the way

Best Dynamite of 2020


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> They're going full NJPW style here aren't they?


And thank god.

I love wrestling so much!


----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> Not at all. Just stating fact. Doesn't matter how you meant it.


No, it went over your head. The whole conversation being had was that regardless of what happened in WWE Sting is still fucking Sting. You got defensive and were wrong, it happens.


----------



## Beatles123

RapShepard said:


> No, it went over your head. The whole conversation being had was that regardless of what happened in WWE Sting is still fucking Sting. You got defensive and were wrong, it happens.


Whatever you say, but no. I was saying it independent of your sarcasm. Don't care to argue at this point.


----------



## 3venflow




----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> Whatever you say, but no. I was saying it independent of your sarcasm. Don't care to argue at this point.


Of course you don't because you were defensive for no reason. If you got the sarcasm there'd be nothing to be defensive about. Enjoy the main event tho


----------



## La Parka

How long's the countout?

5 mins?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Jim Ross definitely hates Excalibur


----------



## One Shed

At this point I think Mox is just allergic to rings.


----------



## PavelGaborik

I been drunk posting in the thread from last week for 20 minutes. 

Feels bad man


----------



## Derek30

Two Sheds said:


> At this point I think Mox is just allergic to rings.


Nah. He’s married.


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> I been drunk posting in the thread from last week for 20 minutes.
> 
> Feels bad man


Take another shot to make up for it


----------



## Whoanma

PavelGaborik said:


> I been drunk posting in the thread from last week for 20 minutes.
> 
> Feels bad man


Welcome back.


----------



## Ham and Egger

PavelGaborik said:


> I been drunk posting in the thread from last week for 20 minutes.
> 
> Feels bad man


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Beatles123

PavelGaborik said:


> I been drunk posting in the thread from last week for 20 minutes.
> 
> Feels bad man


You're okay man, take it easy and enjoy.


----------



## Randy Lahey

The Raw thread got 13 pages. This has 30.


----------



## La Parka

Two Sheds said:


> At this point I think Mox is just allergic to rings.


He's been on this outside throughout the entire commercial, lmao.


----------



## Derek30

Randy Lahey said:


> The Raw thread got 13 pages. This has 30.


Amazing username. Been binging that show on Netflix again.


----------



## Prosper

Damn that looked brutal on Moxley leg


----------



## Ham and Egger

And they're still outside the ring!


----------



## Beatles123

Renee young wishes she got to see this Mox in WWE


----------



## One Shed

Awesome, actual psychology. Kenny working that leg.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Beatles123 said:


> No, you'll find it really doesn't. Im having a great time regardless of what WWE thinks of sting and you can too.



Dudes first reaction was being mad because Hunter beat him lol. You do the math.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Randy Lahey said:


> The Raw thread got 13 pages. This has 30.


Raw was probably good this week hence the less traffic.

That's the excuse the AEW fans use for low posts anyway...


----------



## Beatles123

SWEEP THE LEG!


----------



## Beatles123

Chip Chipperson said:


> Raw was probably good this week hence the less traffic.
> 
> That's the excuse the AEW fans use for low posts anyway...


Being honest? This site in general has less traffic and probably deservedly so. I HATE the look of these Forums now


----------



## somerandomfan

Chip Chipperson said:


> Raw was probably good this week hence the less traffic.
> 
> That's the excuse the AEW fans use for low posts anyway...


Yeah I don't think that's it, Raw sucked this week... lol


----------



## Lorromire

Two Sheds said:


> Awesome, actual psychology. Kenny working that leg.


And some people say KO has zero psychology.


----------



## Whoanma

Omega telegraphs that move sometimes. Sometimes. Like when he always stands opposite the turnbuckle saying ‘you can’t escape’? Is that ‘sometimes’? Lol.


----------



## RapShepard

Lorromire said:


> And some people say KO has zero psychology.


I was so lost on what Kevin Owens had to do with this match for a second


----------



## RainmakerV2

They couldn't have worked something with TNT to chill on the commercials? Jeesh


----------



## 3venflow

Okada mentioned three or four times like he's some kind of god during this broadcast. If he ever works in AEW, he'll get the VIP treatment.


----------



## Lorromire

RapShepard said:


> I was so lost on what Kevin Owens had to do with this match for a second


Clearly he's Moxley's attacker from a few weeks ago.


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> They couldn't have worked something with TNT to chill on the commercials? Jeesh


I mean on TNTs end fuck no, we getting that commercial money. Fuck viewer experience lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

So much for Seth ending Sting's career.


----------



## One Shed

RainmakerV2 said:


> They couldn't have worked something with TNT to chill on the commercials? Jeesh


Honestly I would rather have the overrun. Gives it that unpredictable feel.


----------



## Shock Street

3venflow said:


> Okada mentioned three or four times like he's some kind of god during this broadcast. If he ever works in AEW, he'll get the VIP treatment.


He does have a cool coat to be fair


----------



## RapShepard

Lorromire said:


> Clearly he's Moxley's attacker from a few weeks ago.


Owens is the new Rick Rude of the WWE vs AEW war lol


----------



## Erik.

I feel like this is going to go a while after the hour - this has a typical Omega NJPW pace to it. 

Great match so far though.


----------



## One Shed

Mox not going for the pin was dumb.


----------



## Whoanma

...


----------



## 3venflow

Will that be the moment that costs Mox the title...


----------



## Lorromire

RapShepard said:


> Owens is the new Rick Rude of the WWE vs AEW war lol


Put them side by side and I wouldn't be able to tell you who is who!


----------



## Beatles123

Lorromire said:


> And some people say KO has zero psychology.


Been saying for years how good he is.


----------



## One Shed

Well this got dumb. Is Mox trying to be Chris Hansen?


----------



## 3venflow

Oh shit, closed fists.


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> Well this got dumb. Is Mox trying to be Chris Hansen?


Well Kenny did wrestle that child... And he did train young Riho... Maybe he does need to take a seat


----------



## Shock Street

RapShepard said:


> Owens is the new Rick Rude of the WWE vs AEW war lol


Kevin Owens looks like the guy at Costco that checks your receipt as you leave


----------



## One Shed

That German was nice.


----------



## PavelGaborik

This is quality.


----------



## Prosper

They’re really clocking each other


----------



## Ham and Egger

And we needed the two chairs to exchange strikes because????


----------



## Geeee

I got a slap to the ear like that years ago and my ear has not ever been 100% since


----------



## Whoanma

Now they ain’t selling shit.


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny kicks out of the Paradigm Shift!


----------



## somerandomfan

Lorromire said:


> And some people say KO has zero psychology.


I feel like people who say that never actually watched the Okada matches and only saw highlights that made it look like a spotfest.


----------



## izhack111

Meltzer is gonna rate this with 7 stars


----------



## Lorromire

That was a poor suicide dive. I wouldn't wanna full steam dive into a knee either, tbf.


----------



## The XL 2

How many times does he throw that fucking knee a match? Jesus.


----------



## Klitschko

Chip Chipperson said:


> Raw was probably good this week hence the less traffic.
> 
> That's the excuse the AEW fans use for low posts anyway...


Smackdown must have been super good than since it had like 3 pages last week lol.


----------



## RapShepard

Shock Street said:


> Kevin Owens looks like the guy at Costco that checks your receipt as you leave


Nope he looks like a burly Rick Rude. He's for the bitches that like the thickums


----------



## One Shed

Those weak elbows...


----------



## Wolf Mark

The moves are all pretty slow.


----------



## Beatles123

THAT GERMAN


----------



## RapShepard

Fun match probably the best TV match since Daniel and AJ


----------



## 3venflow

Is this work or shoot.


----------



## Geeee

that was really more of a butterfly suplex into the heater


----------



## izhack111

Holy shit


----------



## somerandomfan

AEW has doctors to check on people? OK this is too hard to suspend disbelief on.

(Nah in all seriousness this match has been pretty fucking enjoyable)


----------



## Whoanma

No fuckery, please.


----------



## One Shed

What is this nonsense?


----------



## Lorromire

I don't see an X so fingers crossed it's a work.


----------



## Lorromire

Two Sheds said:


> What is this nonsense?


Does take you out of the moment. Weird that they're doing this. Maybe to protect Omega?


----------



## One Shed

That was one sharp microphone!


----------



## 3venflow

Callis and Kenny are in cahoots!


----------



## latinoheat4life2

New champion incoming


----------



## RapShepard

Beating Moxley with a microphone


----------



## Ham and Egger

They really gonna pull this bullshit finish?


----------



## Lorromire

Okay nvm, I was wrong.


----------



## izhack111

Finally a dirty finish


----------



## One Shed

No overrun? Hahaha.


----------



## RapShepard

They did the change though surprised there. But beating him with a microphone


----------



## 3venflow

KENNYYYYYY


----------



## PavelGaborik

What a fucking match


----------



## Whoanma

F YEAH!!!


----------



## One Shed

Kenny's eye though.


----------



## RapShepard

Tony making himself a character


----------



## somerandomfan

On one hand I'm pretty hyped, on the other hand AEW really needs to chill out with the fuckery and incompetent refs


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Oracle

Nice


----------



## RapShepard

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] he ran through the whole roster to lose via a fucking microphone


----------



## Shock Street

Don Callis treacherous


----------



## Lorromire

Don Callis as a manager I take it.

Sweet match, kinda stunk the ending a bit but I'm still happy with this. Sets up Mox vs Omega 3.


----------



## somerandomfan

AEW IMPACT CROSSOVER!? YES FUCKING PLEASE!


----------



## One Shed

Kenny running out of the building? Wait, was Alex Marvez jacking off behind that trailer?


----------



## RapShepard

An Impact partnership so I guess Impact will matter here now


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Impact and Aew collab i like it


----------



## Boldgerg

Holy fuck they're doing a crossover with Impact.


----------



## Beatles123

WOH SHIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I love how they're trying to make this their Montreal moment.

Fuck off.


----------



## izhack111

Holy shit!!


----------



## midgetlover69

They should just buy out tna lol...


----------



## Prosper

Holy fuck bro


----------



## Randy Lahey

Omega needs the belt. His entire gimmick is being the best wrestler. So anyone beating him, will have alot of meaning. The rest of the contenders are more characters (MJF, Jericho, Mox) and don't really need a belt to get over. Their characters already get over.

Without the belt, Omega is just another flippy vanilla midget


----------



## Oracle

Ughhh i dont care for fucking impact


----------



## izhack111

Holy shit! HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT


----------



## scshaastin

Holy shit impact


----------



## RapShepard

Goldberg dies to a stungun, Moxley dies to a microphone


----------



## Lorromire

Whoa shit, IMPACT is gonna be relevant for the first time in 10 years?


----------



## Boldgerg

Chip Chipperson said:


> I love how they're trying to make this their Montreal moment.
> 
> Fuck off.


Oh shut up you miserable cunt. Fuck me you are so, so boring.


----------



## One Shed

At least this means we might get a Good Brothers/FTR match?

What a chaotic ending haha.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good match. Shame Omega's the one who ended up beating Moxley, but I guess we knew that was happening. 

But Omega's gonna explain himself on Impact? That's... weird. Seems like it'll benefit Impact more than AEW itself.


----------



## midgetlover69

Yea im not seeing the "screw job" they are trying so hard to sell


----------



## 3venflow

That was an awesome finish IMO. Kenny could only beat Mox with a screwjob, cementing his heel turn, protecting Mox, and starting something BIG. I'd expect the Good Brothers to get involved somehow.


----------



## Lorromire

Chip Chipperson said:


> I love how they're trying to make this their Montreal moment.
> 
> Fuck off.


I didn't get that feel at all?????


----------



## RapShepard

Yesterday "TNA/Impact has never been as big or important as AEW" right now "wow epic crossover". 

AEW grabbing Sting, teaming with NWA and Impact which were laughed at prior to partnership. This is funny


----------



## Shleppy

What a great night of PRO WRESTLING

I loved the finish and it makes sense to start the partnership with Impact

The title will likely be vacated and they’ll have a rematch on PPV

Sting was the highlight of this show

10/10


----------



## Shock Street

Mox and Tommy Dreamer better team up or its a waste


----------



## Beatles123

Chip Chipperson said:


> I love how they're trying to make this their Montreal moment.
> 
> Fuck off.


I dig it. Heel Callis managing Omega is gold if you are familiar with NJPW.


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> That was an awesome finish IMO. Kenny could only beat Mox with a screwjob, cementing his heel turn, protecting Mox, and starting something BIG. I'd expect the Good Brothers to get involved somehow.


He lost via a fucking microphone hit. We've seen him survive way worse.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Why did Kingston randomly get on the mic? Lol

But holy shit Kenny will be on Impact Wrestling next Tuesday!!!!!!! Worlds are colliding!!!! Jon's attacker still hasn't been revealed. So many more twists and turns to be had.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Theyre gonna explain it on Impact?










What the fuck? Why?


----------



## Wolf Mark

What an awkward heel turn turn for God's sake. With the soft part of the microphone? lol


----------



## Erik.

RapShepard said:


> He lost via a fucking microphone hit. We've seen him survive way worse.


I mean, did you forget the 5 V-Triggers and OWA following that?


----------



## One Shed

They already have a way too bloated roster, are working with the NWA, and now Impact. It all just seems like too much, no?


----------



## Londonlaw

RapShepard said:


> An Impact partnership so I guess Impact will matter here now


I know, right? 🤣

As someone who never dropped Impact, it’ll be interesting to see how it works. Impact definitely exists in its own universe.


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard

TNA crossover? Interesting...


----------



## Geeee

RapShepard said:


> He lost via a fucking microphone hit. We've seen him survive way worse.


+4 v-triggers and a one-winged angel

I can see Christopher Daniels doing something shady if Impact is the AEW nWo


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> Theyre gonna explain it on Impact?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck? Why?


To a degree it makes sense, they can't beat WWE alone. So make yourself the hub for the brands smaller than you.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Randy Lahey

Tony parterning with other promotions is genius though. It's just good business, elevates everyone. Something Vince would never do


----------



## La Parka

Decent match.

No idea why you have Kennys first title appearance on a dead brand.


----------



## 3venflow

RapShepard said:


> He lost via a fucking microphone hit. We've seen him survive way worse.


He lost it via the One Winged Angel, the most protected finisher in pro wrestling. The mic was just a prelude, a scene to cement Kenny's heel turn by showing he couldn't beat Mox clean.

You now have Mox vs. Kenny III whenever you want with the perfect set-up.


----------



## Prosper

Randy Lahey said:


> Tony parterning with other promotions is genius though. It's just good business, elevates everyone. Something Vince would never do


I love it. This is why I called him promoter of the year. The guy partnered up with Impact and NWA, NJPW is next

Awesome, awesome stuff



3venflow said:


> He lost it via the One Winged Angel, the most protected finisher in pro wrestling. The mic was just a prelude, a scene to cement Kenny's heel turn by showing he couldn't beat Mox clean.
> 
> You now have Mox vs. Kenny III whenever you want with the perfect set-up.


He also took like 7 V-Triggers right after lol


----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


> I mean, did you forget the 5 V-Triggers and OWA following that?


We have people that still chalk up Goldberg's lost to a stun gun. So yeah I'm emphasizing the fact a fucking microphone was the catalyst for his loss. Not a chair, not brass knuckles, not a bat, but a fucking microphone


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lorromire said:


> That was a poor suicide dive. I wouldn't wanna full steam dive into a knee either, tbf.


Legs caught the middle buckle, it made the knee look more crushing if anything.


----------



## ImpactFan

Good Brothers vs FTR, FTR vs The North... Hell yeah!!


----------



## Wolf Mark

I like AEW helping Impact out but this is pretty bush league I must admit.


----------



## shawnyhc01

Great to see this, AEW + NWA + Impact, next... NJPW? It will be a milestone in the wrestling history because of the pandemic.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## RapShepard

Londonlaw said:


> I know, right?
> 
> As someone who never dropped Impact, it’ll be interesting to see how it works. Impact definitely exists in its own universe.


It'll be interesting for sure, but I'm just ready for the phony "this is a big deal" talk on the AEW side. It's definitely good for Impact tho


----------



## Alright_Mate

Mixed feelings after that.

1) Majority of the match was great, a very NJPW style feel to it.
2) I didn’t expect overbooking and fuckery though.
3) Not sure why people are getting excited at a potential impact cross over, apart from the Knockouts division, their roster is shit.


----------



## One Shed

Randy Lahey said:


> Tony parterning with other promotions is genius though. It's just good business, elevates everyone. Something Vince would never do


Except he did, plenty of times, against WCW.


----------



## RainmakerV2

RapShepard said:


> To a degree it makes sense, they can't beat WWE alone. So make yourself the hub for the brands smaller than you.



I dont mind crossing over, but you do a screwjob finish to a year long title reign and youre gonna do the explanation on someone elses show? I dont get it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Boldgerg said:


> Oh shut up you miserable cunt. Fuck me you are so, so boring.


You're not allowed to make these types of personal attacks anymore.



Lorromire said:


> I didn't get that feel at all?????


Kenny rushing backstage with Callis whilst Tony says "This is some bullshit" and the other wrestlers question what is going on whilst announcers talk about screwjobs? Come on...



RapShepard said:


> Yesterday "TNA/Impact has never been as big or important as AEW" right now "wow epic crossover".
> 
> AEW grabbing Sting, teaming with NWA and Impact which were laughed at prior to partnership. This is funny


This. 3 months ago Impact and the NWA both sucked now they are awesome.



Beatles123 said:


> I dig it. Heel Callis managing Omega is gold if you are familiar with NJPW.


I like Callis I don't like the angle. Callis is a good pick up.


----------



## RapShepard

Geeee said:


> +4 v-triggers and a one-winged angel
> 
> I can see Christopher Daniels doing something shady if Impact is the AEW nWo


He lost because he got hit with a fucking microphone


----------



## PavelGaborik

La Parka said:


> Decent match.
> 
> No idea why you have Kennys first title appearance on a dead brand.


"Decent" 

Lol, okay.


----------



## Erik.

shawnyhc01 said:


> Great to see this, AEW + NWA + Impact, next... NJPW? It will be a milestone in the wrestling history because of the pandemic.


Considering the NUMEROUS mentions of NJPW talent in that main event - I think there's definitely something there.

Impact is a red herring.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Its only a matter of time that we see NWA, Impact, and possibly New Japan world champions show up. It will be A Clash of Kings!


----------



## 3venflow

People have asked AEW to pull the trigger on something big and they did tonight. Omega made a decisive heel turn and that is a hook to keep people watching into 2021, especially with the insertion of Callis/IMPACT and whatever that might bring.

Combined with Sting's arrival and it was a big, big night for AEW.


----------



## Boldgerg

I thought the first hour was garbage, but that second hour with the Sting debut, Omega winning the title and then the news about Impact (as much as it's not particularly relevant these days) genuinely felt like the most shocking and biggest hour in wrestling in years.


----------



## Oracle

What the fuck do AEW get out of a deal with Impact? 

seems very one way to me.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Alright_Mate said:


> Mixed feelings after that.
> 
> 1) Majority of the match was great, a very NJPW style feel to it.
> 2) I didn’t expect overbooking and fuckery though.
> 3) Not sure why people are getting excited at a potential impact cross over, apart from the Knockouts division, their roster is shit.


Well I know FTR wanted to wrestle the North by what they said on social media. The North are pretty great.


----------



## Beatles123

RapShepard said:


> To a degree it makes sense, they can't beat WWE alone. So make yourself the hub for the brands smaller than you.


To be fair they always said they'd cross promote anyway.


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> He lost it via the One Winged Angel, the most protected finisher in pro wrestling. The mic was just a prelude, a scene to cement Kenny's heel turn by showing he couldn't beat Mox clean.
> 
> You now have Mox vs. Kenny III whenever you want with the perfect set-up.


He lost via getting hit with a fucking microphone because he got distracted. Y'all can spice it up how y'all want. But if Goldberg getting stungunned is looked at as ridiculous. No way Moxley losing via getting hit with a microphone isn't in the same category


----------



## kyledriver

Damnnnnn time for a new era

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorromire

Chip Chipperson said:


> Kenny rushing backstage with Callis whilst Tony says "This is some bullshit" and the other wrestlers question what is going on whilst announcers talk about screwjobs? Come on...


That doesn't scream Montreal screwjob at all. That screams a generic screwjob.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Randy Lahey said:


> Tony parterning with other promotions is genius though. It's just good business, elevates everyone. Something Vince would never do


Vince worked with Cornette and SMW and kept ECW afloat by keeping Heyman on his payroll for years.

Some of you are just ignorant.


----------



## Shock Street

Bold of them to assume Impact viewers dont also watch AEW


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> I dont mind crossing over, but you do a screwjob finish to a year long title reign and youre gonna do the explanation on someone elses show? I dont get it.


That's goofy, but idk maybe they got a nice check from Impact or Kenny just is really convincing idk lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

Oracle said:


> What the fuck do AEW get out of a deal with Impact?
> 
> seems very one way to me.


Access to their talent without getting them into any long term deals.


----------



## Buhalovski

Whos the best wrestler Impact can offer? I dont think it benefits AEW that much but lets see...


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I don't like nor watch Impact. I'm an AEW fan. I don't want to be forced to watch Impact shit crossover with AEW. I'm sorry.


----------



## DaSlacker

That was really good

Omega cheated but Moxley threw away the match by acting the clown and went too far by pounding on him after the was it/wasn't it injury. Nice nuanced heel turn.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Lorromire said:


> That doesn't scream Montreal screwjob at all. That screams a generic screwjob.


Okay, call it that then. I don't mind


----------



## Derek30

RapShepard said:


> He lost via a fucking microphone hit. We've seen him survive way worse.


He took 3 V triggers and the one winged angel afterwards. Aka the move no one has kicked out of.

I do agree the mic was unnecessary but let’s not act like he lost to a body slam.


----------



## One Shed

So let me process all this. You can hit people with chairs, tables, throw them into a heater, a guardrail, but it is a wireless microphone that does the most damage?


----------



## KingofKings1524

Well, people wanted a big name return and some surprises. There ya go.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chip Chipperson said:


> I love how they're trying to make this their Montreal moment.
> 
> Fuck off.


You truly are the absolute worst. 

If you'll complain about a match of that calibre, it's on you, nobody else, you. 

Nobody can force you to have good taste in Professional Wrestling, that second hour was excellent.


----------



## Lorromire

RainmakerV2 said:


> Vince worked with Cornette and SMW and kept ECW afloat by keeping Heyman on his payroll for years.
> 
> Some of you are just ignorant.


and that was great when Vince did it. How is Tony doing it not a good move?


----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> To be fair they always said they'd cross promote anyway.


I ain't knocking them for it. I do think the responses here are funny tho.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I don't like nor watch Impact. I'm an AEW fan. I don't want to be forced to watch Impact shit crossover with AEW. I'm sorry.


Then don't watch it


----------



## midgetlover69

What are they even trying to explain on tna? Like he hit him with a microphone? In a match where they brought steel chairs into the ring? They are acting like the fucked moxley over bad or something lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2

Ham and Egger said:


> Access to their talent without getting them into any long term deals.



What talent does Impact have that AEWs already bloated roster could use prominently besides Moose? Sami Callahan? Eddie Edwards? Lmao Jesus


----------



## Oracle

Ham and Egger said:


> Access to their talent without getting them into any long term deals.


Theres not a single person on the impact roster who feels like he belongs in the ring with Mox or Kenny etc


----------



## Lorromire

Chip Chipperson said:


> Okay, call it that then. I don't mind


Huge difference between the two, though. Stop being silly.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

No one has ever kicked out of the One Winged Angel. It's one of the few moves left that if it's executed it's always a sure victory for Kenny


----------



## Chip Chipperson

PavelGaborik said:


> You truly are the absolute worst.
> 
> If you'll complain about a match of that calibre, it's on you, nobody else, you.
> 
> Nobody can force you to have good taste in Professional Wrestling, that second hour was excellent.


Again, you are not allowed to make these personal attacks anymore. I don't put you down.

I didn't complain the match I complained about the finish. My taste is fine, thank you.


----------



## Wolf Mark

3venflow said:


> People have asked AEW to pull the trigger on something big and they did tonight. Omega made a decisive heel turn and that is a hook to keep people watching into 2021, especially with the insertion of Callis/IMPACT and whatever that might bring.
> 
> Combined with Sting's arrival and it was a big, big night for AEW.


I wanted a Omega heel turn but I don't think this was particularly well done or creative.


----------



## La Parka

PavelGaborik said:


> "Decent"
> 
> Lol, okay.


A match filled with weak looking punches and a referee ignoring countouts. 

Put the beer down and maybe the match becomes a little less thrilling.


----------



## Shock Street

Please for the love of god put the Young Bucks in wrestle house and never free them


----------



## Whoanma

That was


----------



## Ham and Egger

RainmakerV2 said:


> What talent does Impact have that AEWs already bloated roster could use prominently besides Moose? Sami Callahan? Eddie Edwards? Lmao Jesus


The North and the Good Brothers. They can get some dream tags out of that.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Two Sheds said:


> So let me process all this. You can hot people with chairs, tables, throw them into a heater, a guardrail, but it is a wireless microphone that does the most damage?


How you came to this conclusion after Kenny literally needing to hit five V triggers and the one winged angel (that has never been kicked out of) is beyond me.

If he pinned him after the microphone hit? Big problem. The microphone shot clearly stunned him, and cut him open which lead to a clear opening for Kenny to deliver the truly devastating blows to a man who had just had 25+ minute match.


----------



## Derek30

Really good match. Can’t wait to see where the feud goes from here.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lorromire said:


> and that was great when Vince did it. How is Tony doing it not a good move?



Because Khan already has a bloated as fuck roster where guys like Lance Archer cant even get on the show, and now they have Sting who is gonna demand TV time out the ass. Who does Impact have that could make any sort of Impact besides Moose? Please tell me.


----------



## RapShepard

Derek30 said:


> He took 3 V triggers and the one winged angel afterwards. Aka the move no one has kicked out of.
> 
> I do agree the mic was unnecessary but let’s not act like he lost to a body slam.


The catalyst was a fucking mic. When people mention Goldberg losing his streak and title nobody mentions all the interference prior or him taking a jackhammer. They mention the stungun. Moxley has ran through the entire roster, ending his title reign via microphone hit is just silly. 

He's not ruined, they're not dying or anything. But holy fuck of all ways to beat him, microphone is hilarious.


----------



## Erik.

I don't watch Impact - and scaling over their roster online, it doesn't scream amazing to me.

But I can't help but feel cross promotion in such a way feels like something uncharted in pro wrestling and I can’t wait to see what’s in store. We've already seen the NWA connection and all the names mentioned involved over in NJPW.

It's refreshing to hear a wrestling company be aware and mention other wrestling companies - and if we can get cross promotion, exciting elements and superstars showing up all over the place. It can make a really fun dynamic of anything can really fucking happen and who's going to show up this week!?


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> So let me process all this. You can hit people with chairs, tables, throw them into a heater, a guardrail, but it is a wireless microphone that does the most damage?


It was a loaded mic [emoji23]


----------



## rbl85

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> No one has ever kicked out of the One Winged Angel. It's one of the few moves left that if it's executed it's always a sure victory for Kenny


1 man kicked out once : Kota Ibushi


----------



## Lorromire

RainmakerV2 said:


> What talent does Impact have that AEWs already bloated roster could use prominently besides Moose? Sami Callahan? Eddie Edwards? Lmao Jesus


Motor City, EC3, Rosemary, Tenille Dashwood, and the Good Brothers will be nice. I'm personally hyped for Heath getting some love too.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Wolf Mark said:


> Well I know FTR wanted to wrestle the North by what they said on social media. The North are pretty great.


They have a few decent tag teams.

Knockouts division is excellent.

But Rich Swann is their World Champion for christ sake.


----------



## ElTerrible

I wish AEW was thinking this shit through more thoroughly. Callis has been making frequent appearances. Combined with Thunder Rosa, this idea and partnership must have been in the works for months. They should have had Rusev on Impact (as secretly AEW contracted talent) building himself up with Anderson/Gallows and then join up with Kenny Omega as a new group NOW. It would have felt like a true NWO moment. Now the best AEW gets out of this partnership is Kenny teaming with Anderson&Gallows. Not sure how much AEW gets out of this. Only the Impact women´s roster is kind of interesting.


----------



## Klitschko

Oracle said:


> What the fuck do AEW get out of a deal with Impact?
> 
> seems very one way to me.


The women. Impact has a great womens division.


----------



## Ham and Egger

So when Tony Khan was thinking about how to get get more shows, he meant sending his talent on other shows? 🤔


----------



## One Shed

PavelGaborik said:


> How you came to this conclusion after Kenny literally needing to hit five V triggers and the one winged angel (that has never been kicked out of) is beyond me.
> 
> If he pinned him after the microphone hit? Big problem. The microphone shot clearly stunned him, and cut him open which lead to a clear opening for Kenny to deliver the truly devastating blows to a man who had just had 25+ minute match.


I came to the conclusion because I saw it happen on my screen.

It just seemed unnecessary, but it did not ruin the match for me.


----------



## midgetlover69

PavelGaborik said:


> How you came to this conclusion after Kenny literally needing to hit five V triggers and the one winged angel (that has never been kicked out of) is beyond me.
> 
> If he pinned him after the microphone hit? Big problem. The microphone shot clearly stunned him, and cut him open which lead to a clear opening for Kenny to deliver the truly devastating blows to man who had just had 25+ minute match.


so why are they leaving like they robbed the white house on some heist movie shit? He won clean


----------



## Whoanma

rbl85 said:


> 1 man kicked out once : Kota Ibushi


No one has kicked out in AEW, I think they meant that.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Alright_Mate said:


> They have a few decent tag teams.
> 
> Knockouts division is excellent.
> 
> But Rich Swann is their World Champion for christ sake.


Yea I know. 😂


----------



## Lorromire

RainmakerV2 said:


> Because Khan already has a bloated as fuck roster where guys like Lance Archer cant even get on the show, and now they have Sting who is gonna demand TV time out the ass. Who does Impact have that could make any sort of Impact besides Moose? Please tell me.


What does that have to do with boosting up Impact? Vince RARELY used ECW wrestlers for years, but ECW being alive gave wrestling in general a boost.


----------



## Raye

ElTerrible said:


> I wish AEW was thinking this shit through more thoroughly. Callis has been making frequent appearances. Combined with Thunder Rosa, this idea and partnership must have been in the works for months. They should have had Rusev on Impact (as an secretly AEW contracted talent) building himself up with Anderson/Gallows and then join up with Kenny Omega as a new group NOW. It would have felt like a true NWO moment. Now the best AEW gets out of this partnership is Kenny teaming with Anderson&Gallows. Not sure how much AEW gets out of this. Only the Impact women´s roster is kind of interesting.


This idea is like your name, El Terrible. Miro sucks lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lorromire said:


> Motor City, EC3, Rosemary, Tenille Dashwood, and the Good Brothers will be nice. I'm personally hyped for Heath getting some love too.



....Dear God. Heath Slater and the MCMG. Tony really changed the business tonight boy. Look out Vinnie Mac!


----------



## Oracle

Klitschko said:


> The women. Impact has a great womens division.


I can agree that will be a benefit but thats the only positive


----------



## Beatles123

Chip Chipperson said:


> You're not allowed to make these types of personal attacks anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Kenny rushing backstage with Callis whilst Tony says "This is some bullshit" and the other wrestlers question what is going on whilst announcers talk about screwjobs? Come on...
> 
> 
> 
> This. 3 months ago Impact and the NWA both sucked now they are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> I like Callis I don't like the angle. Callis is a good pick up.


I will be totally and completely honest and people qho know my history can vouch for it: I used to rag on imoact hard and I am not gonna act like I wouldn't rather see them work with NJPW, but people who have been in my ear shitting on AEW are always quick to say Impact is great nowadays so, maybe it'll be fun. No matter what, I love to see wrestling evolving and collabing. This can only help all involved. Now i HAVE to watch impact.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lorromire said:


> What does that have to do with boosting up Impact? Vince RARELY used ECW wrestlers for years, but ECW being alive gave wrestling in general a boost.


Why is AEW worried about boosting a dead promotion on AXS TV when half the people they've signed might be on 1 dynamite a month?


----------



## Thomazbr

I liked the match and the microphone thing I think worked overall.

But I probably won't be watching Impact.


----------



## 3venflow

Tsvetoslava said:


> Whos the best wrestler Impact can offer? I dont think it benefits AEW that much but lets see...


On the male side, not a whole lot. There isn't the talent for a fully fledged invasion angle.

The Good Brothers have history with Kenny and were supposed to join AEW as part of the Inner Circle before renewing with WWE.

The Motor City Machine Guns are one of the best veteran teams in the biz and could do something with AEW's deep tag roster.

IMPACT is pretty boring these days though, and Rich Swann, their champ, would just be an undercarder in AEW I think. Perhaps they could do something with Ken Shamrock, Moose, Sami Calihan and one or two others.

A few of the Knockouts could provide freshness to the AEW women's scene. Deonna Purrazzo might be useful.


----------



## Geeee

I think the Impact brand and the impact world title still have some clout, even if they are currently in a rough state. It could also be a good spot for Tony to send some developing talent.


----------



## TripleG

Well...I'm intrigued! 

I'm going to be watching Impact on Tuesday night...can't remember the last time I said that.


----------



## What A Maneuver

What was with Eddie Kingston randomly grabbing the headset to scream about Lance Archer in the last 10 seconds? Or was that a fever dream?


----------



## THANOS

RapShepard said:


> He lost via a fucking microphone hit. We've seen him survive way worse.


Microphone plus like 5 V-Triggers and then the OWA, which no one has kicked out of. He didn't pin him after the mic hit, come on now..


----------



## Thomazbr

What A Maneuver said:


> What was with Eddie Kingston randomly grabbing the headset to scream about Lance Archer in the last 10 seconds? Or was that a fever dream?


It for sure happened.
I guess they're doing that one thing again where Eddie cut a promo after the show and they air next week or whatever.

What today really showed was that AEW doesn't really have the pull to continue after the timeslot because they ended that show in a fucking hurry


----------



## Whoanma

What’s Kenny Omega doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Mixed feelings about the main event. The match was sweet, and I actually kinda dig the cross promotion stuff. The way Kenny won and ran out doesn't sit right with me though. His whole thing is he's so good in the ring that he can always best you there and not only did he cheat to win, he ran away like a coward. Guess we'll see where it goes. I hope it leads to Mox snapping and tearing through guys. He needs to be as intense as his first few months were.


----------



## 3venflow

What A Maneuver said:


> What was with Eddie Kingston randomly grabbing the headset to scream about Lance Archer in the last 10 seconds? Or was that a fever dream?


Yeah, that was super weird. Were they expecting an overrun or something? There is still some sloppiness in AEW as a live product, the pre-taped stuff is much cleaner.

AEW now has trade routes with NWA, IMPACT and AAA. There was a LOT of New Japan mentions tonight too. If the forbidden gate opens, then they should also team up with STARDOM for the women's division. If they can open all these doors, they could have options for years to come in terms of collaborations, surprise appearances, and also places to send their own talent for seasoning.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Match was awesome, maybe not to the level they could probably reach, but it was damn good, well paced, and I was happy as a clam watching it. The stuff with the doctors was a bit much though.

The ending made sense to finally solidify Kenny as 100% a top heel now, and him with Callis sounds really fun. Callis will make a great manager if that's what happens, and you have an easy rematch to setup for Revolution. I'm not bothered with how Mox lost, it still took 4 massive V-triggers, a mic shot, and a OWA to pin him after a long match. 

The Impact stuff though remains to be seen. I'm not entirely sure why they would want to want to partner with them so bad, unless it has to do with using their women's division or something. I guess if you used their top guys you could do something intriguing, but I can't shit on it because we literally don't know what they are going to do. I'll wait and see what happens with that one. 

But they are definitely doing something interesting.


----------



## somerandomfan

Oracle said:


> What the fuck do AEW get out of a deal with Impact?
> 
> seems very one way to me.


Aside from a Bullet Club reunion with the Good Brothers, some other great tag matches with The North and the MCMG, the Knockouts division, and other guys like Moose, Sami Callihan, Chris Bey and maybe EC3 when he comes back from ROH to name a few examples, I think the biggest thing is the tape library can help AEW as well, there's some good footage they can show of The Young Bucks, Brian Cage, Santana and Ortiz, Lucha Bros, SCU, Matt Hardy, Matt Sydal, and even Cody had some matches.


----------



## TripleG

All I know for certain is this: 

Impact Wrestling is about to get its biggest rating on AXS next Tuesday, lol


----------



## Erik.

What A Maneuver said:


> What was with Eddie Kingston randomly grabbing the headset to scream about Lance Archer in the last 10 seconds? Or was that a fever dream?


Reminded me of the old WCW Nitro endings where they were just out of time whilst some sort of carnage was going on lol


----------



## Raye

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Mixed feelings about the main event. The match was sweet, and I actually kinda dig the cross promotion stuff. The way Kenny won and ran out doesn't sit right with me though. His whole thing is he's so good in the ring that he can always best you there and not only did he cheat to win, he ran away like a coward. Guess we'll see where it goes.


I mean face Kenny yeah, he's been teetering that middle line for quite a while now though and being a complete prick about it too, don't think this Kenny cares about getting it done fairly


----------



## THANOS

RapShepard said:


> He lost because he got hit with a fucking microphone


No he didn't. The mic stunned him long enough for Kenny to land 4 VTs and the OWA. He didn't lose because of the microphone. Stop exaggerating.


----------



## 3venflow

Don Callis as Cyrus (edit: sorry the Jackal, Cyrus was his ECW name) was mooted for the Higher Power role in WWF, but they went with Vince.

20-odd years later and he's now emerged as something similar in AEW, after playing the nice guy on commentary but turning out to be in cahoots to ensure Kenny wins the gold.

He used to be one of the best heel talkers in the business and his ECW stuff was good despite the crappy Network gimmick. If he heels it up big time, he could be the Bischoff to Kenny's Hogan. But can they get him on Dynamite every week given his role at IMPACT?

Also, I wonder how the Bucks factor into this. They seemed to abandon their all-out heel turn but still come across as pricks in interviews. Will it be the Good Brothers who instead back up Kenny?

And we have yet to find out who jumped Mox, because that wouldn't have been Callis.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334333456495599618


----------



## Whoanma

Winter came.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

TripleG said:


> All I know for certain is this:
> 
> Impact Wrestling is about to get its biggest rating on AXS next Tuesday, lol


And they will get the highest viewership ever on twitch lol


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard

ImpactFan said:


> Good Brothers vs FTR, FTR vs The North... Hell yeah!!


I’m looking forward to FTR vs. The North! So many possibilities with the smaller companies doing crossovers.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

RapShepard said:


> He lost via a fucking microphone hit. We've seen him survive way worse.


 You keep parroting this lie. He was hit by a microphone, then like 4 V triggers, then the only move in pro wrestling no kicks out of. The lie doesn't work when everyone here watched the match.


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> Don Callis as Cyrus was mooted for the Higher Power role in WWF, but they went with Vince.
> 
> 20-odd years later and he's now emerged as something similar in AEW, after playing the nice guy on commentary but turning out to be in cahoots to ensure Kenny wins the gold.
> 
> He used to be one of the best heel talkers in the business and his ECW stuff was good despite the crappy Network gimmick. If he heels it up big time, he could be the Bischoff to Kenny's Hogan. But can they get him on Dynamite every week given his role at IMPACT?
> 
> Also, I wonder how the Bucks factor into this. They seemed to abandon their all-out heel turn but still come across as pricks in interviews. Will it be the Good Brothers who instead back up Kenny?
> 
> And we have yet to find out who jumped Mox, because that wouldn't have been Callis.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334333456495599618


I genuinely always forget Callis was THE JACKAL.


----------



## One Shed

Whoanma said:


> What’s Kenny Omega doing in the Impact Zone?


Haha, no longer hyperbole.


----------



## izhack111

Aew done a great thing tonight for the first time...making a buzz!
Can't wait for the ratings...


----------



## Stellar

Mind. Blown.

If Impact and AEW are working together with more than the Omega/Callis thing then..wow. I'll wait to see if it is happening before I get overly excited. Regardless, obviously what they did tonight alone is huge for Impacts Tuesday show. I'll be watching on Tuesday.

Tony yelling IT'S STING on TNT was like old WCW times. The nostalgia!

Omega winning was the right choice. I liked Moxleys title reign but it just felt like it was time for a change and the time for Omega to win. Really enjoyed their match tonight.


----------



## Buhalovski

I think they are saving the potential NJPW crossover when the Covid shit is finally over. You cant call someone like Okada if theres no crowd.


----------



## RapShepard

THANOS said:


> No he didn't. The mic stunned him long enough for Kenny to land 4 VTs and the OWA. He didn't lose because of the microphone. Stop exaggerating.


He lost because of the microphone, we're not changing how we judge cheat finishes just because they went with a silly one


----------



## 3venflow

It's all building to one thing...

Cody Rhodes the Triple Crown champion in 2021 (AEW, IMPACT, NWA).

Inject it into my veins.

CC: @bdon


----------



## DaSlacker

RainmakerV2 said:


> Because Khan already has a bloated as fuck roster where guys like Lance Archer cant even get on the show, and now they have Sting who is gonna demand TV time out the ass. Who does Impact have that could make any sort of Impact besides Moose? Please tell me.


Buying into Impact in some way or moving in that direction would be clever move. At this point they're basically a cheap content provider for Anthem. But probably not cheap enough considering they have 100+ employees. Plus the brand is stuck in a rut. 

From Khan's perspective they have an established app, library of content, international TV deals and social media channels with more subscribers than AEW. 

Working agreement could come to nothing but it makes sense to be friendly.


----------



## Wolf Mark

RapShepard said:


> He lost because of the microphone, we're not changing how we judge cheat finishes just because they went with a silly one


Yea there's a reason they used it cause they wanted to put across that Mox did not lose clean.


----------



## El Hammerstone

I mean, I can't say I'm not at least a bit intrigued by where this might go.


----------



## ElTerrible

Maybe Khan legitmiately just bought Impact Wrestling. Can´t cost much. 

Either way AEW has so much talent buried on Dark that would be main eventers on Impact. One would hope Kenny just takes some of them into a new Impact. They want to make a splash next Tuesday Kenny needs to steal some upper AEW talent for a new stable not just team with Anderson&Gallows (that´s lame). Underutilized talent like Luchasaurus, Jungle Boy or Scorpio Sky. Kenny definitely needs a valet, too. I think the whole alien thing with Kris Statlander kind of works. Just turn it serious. They can sell her as the out of this world talent. The female equivalent to Kenny. Also gives her something to do, until she has recovered from her injury.


----------



## RapShepard

Undertaker23RKO said:


> You keep parroting this lie. He was hit by a microphone, then like 4 V triggers, then the only move in pro wrestling no kicks out of. The lie doesn't work when everyone here watched the match.


The only lie is people now pretending that we ignore the cheat that lead to the finish. This energy of ignoring the cheat is brand new because we all know the microphone was fucking dumb


----------



## Chip Chipperson

3venflow said:


> Don Callis as Cyrus (edit: sorry the Jackal, Cyrus was his ECW name) was mooted for the Higher Power role in WWF, but they went with Vince.
> 
> 20-odd years later and he's now emerged as something similar in AEW, after playing the nice guy on commentary but turning out to be in cahoots to ensure Kenny wins the gold.
> 
> He used to be one of the best heel talkers in the business and his ECW stuff was good despite the crappy Network gimmick. If he heels it up big time, he could be the Bischoff to Kenny's Hogan. But can they get him on Dynamite every week given his role at IMPACT?
> 
> Also, I wonder how the Bucks factor into this. They seemed to abandon their all-out heel turn but still come across as pricks in interviews. Will it be the Good Brothers who instead back up Kenny?
> 
> And we have yet to find out who jumped Mox, because that wouldn't have been Callis.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334333456495599618


I'm a fan of Don Callis but I've never heard anyone put him over this much. Callis and Omega being compared to Hogan and Bischoff? Best talker in the business at one stage? C'mon bruh. This is the guy running the company all of you guys mocked me for talking highly of just 6 short months ago


----------



## RapShepard

Wolf Mark said:


> Yea there's a reason they used it cause they wanted to put across that Mox did not lose clean.


Exactly, but not even that since when did hardcore fans start ignoring the fuckery that led to the finish lol.


----------



## 3venflow

ElTerrible said:


> Either way AEW has so much talent buried on Dark that would be main eventers on Impact.


I'd buy half of AEW's undercard as a better IMPACT champ than Rich Swann. Even Shawn Spears or Scorpio Sky.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Impact has gone way OTT recently. The weirdo Su Yung stuff, dudes getting shot, etc. Doesnt surprise me Money Mark Khan likes it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

I can't wait for Su Yung or/and Rosemary vs Abadon lol


----------



## Erik.

So we've got:

AEW: Dynamite

Are we about to get...

AEW: iMPACT ?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

RapShepard said:


> The only lie is people now pretending that we ignore the cheat that lead to the finish. This energy of ignoring the cheat is brand new because we all know the microphone was fucking dumb


We're not ignoring the cheat. It's a dirty win. He blatantly cheated. That doesn't mean he 'lost to a microphone' because he didn't. He lost to a microphone shot, a bunch of V triggers and the most protected finisher in wrestling. Your energy of pretending he got pinned after being hit by the mic is laughable. There is a reason your nonsense is being called out by everyone.


----------



## midgetlover69

ElTerrible said:


> Maybe Khan legitmiately just bought Impact Wrestling. Can´t cost much.
> 
> Either way AEW has so much talent buried on Dark that would be main eventers on Impact. One would hope Kenny just takes some of them into a new Impact. They want to make a splash next Tuesday Kenny needs to steal some upper AEW talent for a new stable not just team with Anderson&Gallows (that´s lame). Underutilized talent like Luchasaurus, Jungle Boy or Scorpio Sky. Kenny definitely needs a valet, too. I think the whole alien thing with Kris Statlander kind of works. Just turn it serious. They can sell her as the out of this world talent. The female equivalent to Kenny. Also gives her something to do, until she has recovered from her injury.


They should... otherwise it means fuck all to be working with someone who has fuck all going for them


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334335109139456000


----------



## RiverFenix

Unless Khan bought Impact, it's sorta dumb business from Tony Khan.


----------



## RapShepard

Undertaker23RKO said:


> We're not ignoring the cheat. It's a dirty win. He blatantly cheated. That doesn't mean he 'lost to a microphone' because he didn't. He lost to a microphone shot, a bunch of V triggers and the most protected finisher in wrestling. Your energy of pretending he got pinned after being hit by the mic is laughable. There is a reason your nonsense is being called out by everyone.


It's being called out because y'all are acting brand new, because y'all don't want to call the microphone shot stupid as fuck. When FTR was beating people via Tully assisted distractions. Nobody was saying they won via their finisher, it was "they won via distraction".


----------



## Erik.

Don't IMPACT and NJPW have a working relationship by the way?

Maybe this was a potential way round it all?


----------



## Chan Hung

ElTerrible said:


> Maybe Khan legitmiately just bought Impact Wrestling. Can´t cost much.
> 
> Either way AEW has so much talent buried on Dark that would be main eventers on Impact. One would hope Kenny just takes some of them into a new Impact. They want to make a splash next Tuesday Kenny needs to steal some upper AEW talent for a new stable not just team with Anderson&Gallows (that´s lame). Underutilized talent like Luchasaurus, Jungle Boy or Scorpio Sky. Kenny definitely needs a valet, too. I think the whole alien thing with Kris Statlander kind of works. Just turn it serious. They can sell her as the out of this world talent. The female equivalent to Kenny. Also gives her something to do, until she has recovered from her injury.


Tony mentioned some thing about another show right? I wonder if it's with Impact? LIke you said Impact couldnt have cost much money.


----------



## RainmakerV2

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Unless Khan bought Impact, it's sorta dumb business from Tony Khan.


Dumb is an understatement.


----------



## THANOS

RapShepard said:


> He lost because of the microphone, we're not changing how we judge cheat finishes just because they went with a silly one


It's believable. He spiked him with the mic and busted him open, making him dazed for a few seconds from the blood loss, then hit a barrage of V-Triggers and the OWA. It's completely believable.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

RapShepard said:


> It's being called out because y'all are acting brand new, because y'all don't want to call the microphone shot stupid as fuck. When FTR was beating people via Tully assisted distractions. Nobody was saying they won via their finisher, it was "they won via distraction".


It doesn't matter if it's stupid as fuck. That's completely different than lying and he saying he lost to a microphone shot. You can call it stupid and still be honest that you have misrepresented the finish a dozen times. A lot more people would agree with you if you said it was dumb and left it at that.


----------



## 3venflow

Next week:


*Dynamite Diamond Final:* MJF vs. Orange Cassidy
The Young Bucks vs. The Hybrid 2 (non-title)
Dustin Rhodes vs. 10
Lance Archer & Lucha Bros. vs. Eddie Kingston, The Butcher & The Blade
Abadon vs. TBD
The Inner Circle’s Ultimatum
Sting speaks
Assuming PAC is back in the UK for the holidays?


----------



## RapShepard

THANOS said:


> It's believable. He spiked him with the mic and busted him open, making him dazed for a few seconds from the blood loss, then hit a barrage of V-Triggers and the OWA. It's completely believable.


It's silly, we've seen him fight through worse. This was just a silly ending. He's not buried or ruined or no dumb shit like that. But that ending was mud.


----------



## THANOS

Wolf Mark said:


> Yea there's a reason they used it cause they wanted to put across that Mox did not lose clean.


Yes, it gave Kenny the edge he needed, but he didn't win because of the mic shot, it just gave him an opening he didn't have before.


----------



## One Shed

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334335109139456000


I thought everyone said you were wrong to compare this to Montreal @Chip Chipperson but then this...


----------



## RapShepard

Undertaker23RKO said:


> It doesn't matter if it's stupid as fuck. That's completely different than lying and he saying he lost to a microphone shot. You can call it stupid and still be honest that you have misrepresented the finish a dozen times. A lot more people would agree with you if you said it was dumb and left it at that.


I'm not misrepresenting shit be got hit with a mic. When somebody loses via low blow then finisher nobody goes "oh he lost via finisher" they talk about the low blow. Again y'all are being defensive because we all know the microphone is dumb.


----------



## RapShepard

THANOS said:


> Yes, it gave Kenny the edge he needed, but he didn't win because of the mic shot, it just gave him an opening he didn't have before.


This is like saying "HHH didn't win all of those matches because of Evolution interference and Sledgehammers, it just gave him an opening".


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Two Sheds said:


> I thought everyone said you were wrong to compare this to Montreal @Chip Chipperson but then this...


_Chuckle_

Yeahhhh...


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

RapShepard said:


> I'm not misrepresenting shit be got hit with a mic. When somebody loses via low blow then finisher nobody goes "oh he lost via finisher" they talk about the low blow. Again y'all are being defensive because we all know the microphone is dumb.


Never in the history of wrestling has someone been hit by an object, then hit by 5 signatures and a finisher, and people say they lost to the object. That's simply not true. Stop misrepresenting stuff for attention.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Chip Chipperson said:


> _Chuckle_
> 
> Yeahhhh...


I'll admit, I didn't see it at the time but after the tweet you sniped that.


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard

It was a classic heel win. I didn’t think they would make Omegas turn so evil and I wanted a clean finish, but it worked great. Mic shot for blood, v triggers, One Winged Angel. Great show.


----------



## RapShepard

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Never in the history of wrestling has someone been hit by an object, then hit by 5 signatures and a finisher, and people say they lost to the object. That's simply not true. Stop misrepresenting stuff for attention.


Bull shit, when HHH had Evolution interfering and was clocking folk with Sledgehammers before finishing with a pedigree, nobody was saying putting the emphasis on the pedigree.


----------



## 3venflow

Fightful Select is reporting nobody backstage at tonight's AEW Dynamite had any idea Sting was in the building or even joining the company despite the recent rumors. He wasn't seen around Daily’s Place earlier today.

The report notes, "the initial reaction we got from talent has been shock and excitement."

The surprise was kept under wraps by Tony Khan and other key executives leading to a nice surprise for talent and viewers.

As previously reported Khan has confirmed Sting signed a multi-year deal with AEW.


----------



## THANOS

RapShepard said:


> This is like saying "HHH didn't win all of those matches because of Evolution interference and Sledgehammers, it just gave him an opening".


And I didn't think those were stupid finishes. The best heel wins are from something creating an opening for the heel to still win with their ability. The worse wins are like a low blow and a roll-up with tights. No one looks good in that outcome.

But here, Mox and Kenny come out of it fine.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

RapShepard said:


> Bull shit, when HHH had Evolution interfering and was clocking folk with Sledgehammers before finishing with a pedigree, nobody was saying putting the emphasis on the pedigree.


Unfortunately for you, those situations aren't the same. Your inability to apply context is astounding. Get back to me when you understand the difference between a pedigree and 6 signature/finishing moves. I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Jman55

RapShepard said:


> It's being called out because y'all are acting brand new, because y'all don't want to call the microphone shot stupid as fuck. When FTR was beating people via Tully assisted distractions. Nobody was saying they won via their finisher, it was "they won via distraction".


I both agree with you and agree with them....how is this possible?

I agree with you that saying he didn't win via the microphone is incorrect he did win via the microphone I agree that there's no need to try and sugarcoat it due to what happened afterwards cause he doesn't win without the mic. This is just like how distractions and other weapon interferences are considered the way someone won even if they hit their finish after.

However....that doesn't mean it was stupid how you handle doing it is what causes it to be stupid. For example if it was Mic shot then pin that would have been dumb af 100% no questions asked. But it was Mic shot followed by 4 brutal knees to the head and a finisher that has only ever been kicked out of once in its existence which takes away the stupid factor cause any weapon would have worked in that context as all it needed to do was be a stun before the big finishing set.


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> Bull shit, when HHH had Evolution interfering and was clocking folk with Sledgehammers before finishing with a pedigree, nobody was saying putting the emphasis on the pedigree.


Moxley wasn't out after being hit with the mic.

5 V-triggers and 1 Winged angel is what took out guys like Okada.


----------



## RapShepard

THANOS said:


> And I didn't think those were stupid finishes. The best heel wins are from something creating an opening for the heel to still win with their ability. The worse wins are like a low blow and a roll-up with tights. No one looks good in that outcome.
> 
> But here, Mox and Kenny come out of it fine.


Like I said I don't think Moxley is buried or no stupid shit like that. But given the year long undefeated in singles competition situation. For me the microphone being the beginning of the end is just ridiculously bad. Not fuck this company bad, just "shit you really went with that" bad.


----------



## RapShepard

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Unfortunately for you, those situations aren't the same. Your inability to apply context is astounding. Get back to me when you understand the difference between a pedigree and 6 signature/finishing moves. I won't hold my breath.


No it's the same you're just trying to make it different because you know the microphone is dumb and can't admit it.

"But he hit a bunch of knees that pin nobody of importance that's so much different" 

[emoji23][emoji23] It was a dumb decision


----------



## Shleppy

I thought it was fucking hilarious how Alex Marvez came out of nowhere to ask Callis and Omega what was going on, like he was outside jerking off or something


----------



## Asuka842

Kenny showing up on Impact with the AEW belt would be EPIC!! I did NOT see this swerve coming.

Also Sting in AEW, also awesome!!

Dr. Britt vs. Keyla was good and the latter needs to be signed ASAP.

Dissension in the Inner Circle.

Shida being spooked by Abadon is interesting and she sells it well.


----------



## somerandomfan

Erik. said:


> Don't IMPACT and NJPW have a working relationship by the way?


At this moment no, they had one like 10 years ago under the old regime, although it didn't end well because they did an IWGP Tag Team Championship title change in 2009 without NJPW's permission, this was later on recognized and Team 3D won them back from The British Invasion. 

Things soured even worse when they sent a young lion over to Impact to learn and the best thing Vince Russo came up with for him was making him Kato from The Green Hornet and have him be Samoa Joe's sidekick in a feud with Da Pope. (Although in hindsight while this booking was bad at the time, said young lion was inspired by Da Pope's pimp gimmick, this "young lion" was Okada and I think I don't have to explain how over he is)


----------



## 3venflow

Here we gooooooooooooooooooooo...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334341663938973696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334342441131003906


----------



## RiverFenix

Man, Impact roster has a whole lot of garbage. 





__





List of Impact Wrestling personnel - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Like really bad. Maybe five guys I'd have liked to see signed to AEW if Impact had outright folded.


----------



## punkypower

What A Maneuver said:


> What was with Eddie Kingston randomly grabbing the headset to scream about Lance Archer in the last 10 seconds? Or was that a fever dream?


Yup, and what was even weirder is that I left Fite running—after Dynamite went off the air, there was a VERY brief clip of Eddie and Jake starting to get into a war of words. I don’t know if this was in relation to Eddie’s rant at the end of this week or something we already have seen or what, but they very quickly cut it off..


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

RapShepard said:


> No it's the same you're just trying to make it different because you know the microphone is dumb and can't admit it.
> 
> "But he hit a bunch of knees that pin nobody of importance that's so much different"
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23] It was a dumb decision


 Like I said, when you get it you can get back to me. You clearly don't.


----------



## RapShepard

Jman55 said:


> I both agree with you and agree with them....how is this possible?
> 
> I agree with you that saying he didn't win via the microphone is incorrect he did win via the microphone I agree that there's no need to try and sugarcoat it due to what happened afterwards cause he doesn't win without the mic. This is just like how distractions and other weapon interferences are considered the way someone won even if they hit their finish after.
> 
> However....that doesn't mean it was stupid how you handle doing it is what causes it to be stupid. For example if it was Mic shot then pin that would have been dumb af 100% no questions asked. But it was Mic shot followed by 4 brutal knees to the head and a finisher that has only ever been kicked out of once in its existence which takes away the stupid factor cause any weapon would have worked in that context as all it needed to do was be a stun before the big finishing set.


But the problem with the second part is he doesn't hit all of those without the microphone. Which means the microphone is what lead to the finish. In kayfabe Kenny only got the W because his buddy distracted Moxley then he hit Moxley with a microphone and went to town. 

As a heel hey get it how you live. But given what we've seen Moxley shake off, a microphone being his downfall is just anticlimactic. Getting laid out with a microphone is promo segment shit, not world title match shit. 



rbl85 said:


> Moxley wasn't out after being hit with the mic.
> 
> 5 V-triggers and 1 Winged angel is what took out guys like Okada.


How did he manage to hit all of those?


----------



## Ham and Egger

somerandomfan said:


> Things soured even worse when they sent a young lion over to Impact to learn and the best thing Vince Russo came up with for him was making him Kato from The Green Hornet and have him be Samoa Joe's sidekick in a feud with Da Pope. (Although in hindsight while this booking was bad at the time, said young lion was inspired by Da Pope's pimp gimmick, this "young lion" was Okada and I think I don't have to explain how over he is)


I recently realized how much Okada borrowed from Dinero with the paper money and rain maker pose. Okada run in TNA was garbage but him meeting Dinero changed him and NJPW forever.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## RapShepard

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Like I said, when you get it you can get back to me. You clearly don't.


No I get it, you want to pretend the mic wasn't the cause for the loss.


----------



## RainmakerV2

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Man, Impact roster has a whole lot of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of Impact Wrestling personnel - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like really bad. Maybe five guys I'd have liked to see signed to AEW if Impact had outright folded.



You didnt know a partnership with a company that has Rich Swann as world champ just changed pro wrestling forever? You're obviously just a dumb AEW hating alt account. Pft.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

RapShepard said:


> No I get it, you want to pretend the mic wasn't the cause for the loss.


You're the one pretending it was. That's why you've been called out 25 times. You're clearly wrong. But like I said it, you don't get it and that's fine. I know what to expect from you now.


----------



## somerandomfan

Ham and Egger said:


> I recently realized how much Okada borrowed from Dinero with the paper money and rain maker pose. Okada run in TNA was garbage but him meeting Dinero changed him and NJPW forever.


Hey sometimes garbage stories can lead to great things, Okada adopted Pope's gimmick and became one of the biggest stars in the industry, and the Claire Lynch story was fucking awful but Daniels was teaching Styles a lot in terms of mic work and this whole thing gave AJ some time off to be repackaged and through his entire time through NJPW and WWE it's just been a continuation of his NO ONE gimmick.


----------



## Klitschko

Great match, great ending, and it was great to see Sting. Well done AEW. I'm actually surprised they pulled off a nice surprise.


----------



## One Shed

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Man, Impact roster has a whole lot of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of Impact Wrestling personnel - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like really bad. Maybe five guys I'd have liked to see signed to AEW if Impact had outright folded.


AEW's average is better, but I would say everyone on Impact's roster is better than AEW's bottom 10 guys.


----------



## RapShepard

Undertaker23RKO said:


> You're the one pretending it was. That's why you've been called out 25 times. You're clearly wrong. But like I said it, you don't get it and that's fine. I know what to expect from you now.


No I get it, y'all don't want to call it what it is. Imagine deemphasizing the cheap shot that lead to the finish. "Nuh uh, it wasn't the microphone shot, it was the shit he only got off because of the microphone shot"


----------



## 3venflow

This is so wholesome... most 80s and 90s kids who watched WCW probably had the same reaction. IMAGINE it had been in a full arena... damn. Even Hager got a mega-pop.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334323588611137537


----------



## somerandomfan

Two Sheds said:


> AEW's average is better, but I would say everyone on Impact's roster is better than AEW's bottom 10 guys.


I feel like people are sleeping on some guys, people shit on Rich Swann or Eric Young because WWE didn't know what to do with them, also some guys like Moose or Rohit Raju have been shining in the character work department and it's really hard to explain how well they're doing it to people who haven't seen what they're doing. (Especially when you try to put what those two are doing down on paper it can sound a bit stupid)


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard

It was cheap shot. But it was followed by viscous knees and the most effective finisher in wrestling today. I thought it was a great match.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Wow. 

Today’s show was my favorite of 2020, easily, and it’s because of the man called Sting.

My all-time favorite wrestler. Now part of my favorite wrestling company.

I’m not ashamed to admit that I had tears streaming down my face. Just Tony Schiavone screaming, “It’s Stiiiiiiiiiiinnnngggg!” was so awesome. Tony seemed to get a little misty-eyed when talking about it on the post-Show.

And the Mox-Omega lived up to my expectations. And the Impact connection, well, that was the cherry on top of this beautiful cake.

Thank you Tony Khan and AEW!


----------



## RainmakerV2

somerandomfan said:


> I feel like people are sleeping on some guys, people shit on Rich Swann or Eric Young because WWE didn't know what to do with them, also some guys like Moose or Rohit Raju have been shining in the character work department and it's really hard to explain how well they're doing it to people who haven't seen what they're doing. (Especially when you try to put what those two are doing down on paper it can sound a bit stupid)


Moose is an absolute stud and a star. The rest of that roster is dog shit besides a couple tag teams and a couple of the women.


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard

JasmineAEW said:


> Wow.
> 
> Today’s show was my favorite of 2020, easily, and it’s because of the man called Sting.
> 
> My all-time favorite wrestler. Now part of my favorite wrestling company.
> 
> I’m not ashamed to admit that I had tears streaming down my face. Just Tony Schiavone screaming, “It’s Stiiiiiiiiiiinnnngggg!” was so awesome. Tony seemed to get a little misty-eyed when talking about it on the post-Show.
> 
> And the Mox-Omega lived up to my expectations. And the Impact connection, well, that was the cherry on top of this beautiful cake.
> 
> Thank you Tony Khan and AEW!


I was laughing from pure joy. Instant anti depressant.


----------



## RainmakerV2

JasmineAEW said:


> Wow.
> 
> Today’s show was my favorite of 2020, easily, and it’s because of the man called Sting.
> 
> My all-time favorite wrestler. Now part of my favorite wrestling company.
> 
> I’m not ashamed to admit that I had tears streaming down my face. Just Tony Schiavone screaming, “It’s Stiiiiiiiiiiinnnngggg!” was so awesome. Tony seemed to get a little misty-eyed when talking about it on the post-Show.
> 
> And the Mox-Omega lived up to my expectations. And the Impact connection, well, that was the cherry on top of this beautiful cake.
> 
> Thank you Tony Khan and AEW!



You obviously wrote Vince the same love letter when he did the exact same thing 6 years ago, no?


----------



## One Shed

somerandomfan said:


> I feel like people are sleeping on some guys, people shit on Rich Swann or Eric Young because WWE didn't know what to do with them, also some guys like Moose or Rohit Raju have been shining in the character work department and it's really hard to explain how well they're doing it to people who haven't seen what they're doing. (Especially when you try to put what those two are doing down on paper it can sound a bit stupid)


A lot of their guys are good, and I did give them another shot when they rebooted this year but Wrestle House killed them for me again. They teleported and I deleted.


----------



## somerandomfan

Two Sheds said:


> A lot of their guys are good, and I did give them another shot when they rebooted this year but Wrestle House killed them for me again. They teleported and I deleted.


I didn't mind Wrestle House but I can definitely see how it'd turn people off. I will admit they definitely have been doing too much comedy with the absence of crowds. (Although I will take Impact's comedy over some of AEW's)


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334340973489508352


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> This is so wholesome... most 80s and 90s kids who watched WCW probably had the same reaction. IMAGINE it had been in a full arena... damn. Even Hager got a mega-pop.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334323588611137537


Man I wish I was there live. I imagine there are old school WCW fans who haven't watched WWE in the last 15 years, then those same people who now watch AEW see Sting tonight and mark out.




M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334340973489508352


LMAOOOOO


----------



## One Shed

somerandomfan said:


> I didn't mind Wrestle House but I can definitely see how it'd turn people off. I will admit they definitely have been doing too much comedy with the absence of crowds. (Although I will take Impact's comedy over some of AEW's)


They teleported like a dozen people into the ring. That was it for me.


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> They teleported like a dozen people into the ring. That was it for me.


Teleported Matt Hardy style or Undertaker style?

How is their women's division and main event scene?


----------



## One Shed

prosperwithdeen said:


> Teleported Matt Hardy style or Undertaker style?
> 
> How is their women's division and main event scene?


I tried to delete it from memory, but from what I do remember they teleported the entire cast that was in Wrestle House directly into the actual ring. It was horrible. This was not a one off character like Undertaker having some kind of power.

I stopped watching after that but they do have some good talent in their women's division and upper card. At least RVD's girlfriend is gone now. That could have been a disaster heh. Best not to Google it.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

It was an alright show, main event was pretty underwhelming in my opinion, not a great match, not a huge fan of Kenny being champ either.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Also getting in before it was The Good Brothers who attacked Moxley.


----------



## CM Buck

44 pages. Guess AEW isn't dying off in interest ay? I kid i kid


----------



## El Hammerstone

prosperwithdeen said:


> Teleported Matt Hardy style or Undertaker style?
> 
> How is their women's division and main event scene?


----------



## Lorromire

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why is AEW worried about boosting a dead promotion on AXS TV when half the people they've signed might be on 1 dynamite a month?


Because it's not about getting talent onto TV, it's about getting Impact some attention so it can grow again. You know how business works, ye? Impact doing better means everyone does better, even WWE.


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> I tried to delete it from memory, but from what I do remember they teleported the entire cast that was in Wrestle House directly into the actual ring. It was horrible. This was not a one off character like Undertaker having some kind of power.
> 
> I stopped watching after that but they do have some good talent in their women's division and upper card. At least RVD's girlfriend is gone now. That could have been a disaster heh. *Best not to Google it.*





El Hammerstone said:


>


Hahaha too late I gotta see it now


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lorromire said:


> Because it's not about getting talent onto TV, it's about getting Impact some attention so it can grow again. You know how business works, ye? Impact doing better means everyone does better, even WWE.




No it doesnt. Impact only is even operational because their parent company bought a network. I doubt its viewership is even top 250 on Tuesdays. Its irrelevant. Like literally.


----------



## Lorromire

RainmakerV2 said:


> No it doesnt. Impact only is even operational because their parent company bought a network. I doubt its viewership is even top 250 on Tuesdays. Its irrelevant. Like literally.


Cool. Wanna know how to bring it back into relevance? cause an example just happened.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lorromire said:


> Cool. Wanna know how to bring it back into relevance? cause an example just happened.



Relevant to who? The same 700K that watch Dynamite? So what? If this was 2009-2010 TNA, then it would be some gamechanging stuff. This is meaningless lol.


----------



## Lorromire

RainmakerV2 said:


> Relevant to who? The same 700K that watch Dynamite? So what? If this was 2009-2010 TNA, then it would be some gamechanging stuff. This is meaningless lol.


700k is better than 10k. Even if those exact same people are the only people tuning into Impact, it still helps a fuck load. Pretending to be ignorant cause you have a hate boner for Impact doesn't change that.


----------



## One Shed

prosperwithdeen said:


> Hahaha too late I gotta see it now


Haha at least you can see I described it accurately.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lorromire said:


> 700k is better than 10k. Even if those exact same people are the only people tuning into Impact, it still helps a fuck load. Pretending to be ignorant cause you have a hate boner for Impact doesn't change that.



And it does what for AEW?


----------



## Lorromire

RainmakerV2 said:


> And it does what for AEW?


The same thing it does for WWE, it builds wrestling as a profession back up, even if slightly. Having multiple promotions being watched is a huge benefit to the industry.


----------



## JasmineAEW

RainmakerV2 said:


> You obviously wrote Vince the same love letter when he did the exact same thing 6 years ago, no?


If you’re asking whether I marked out when Sting made his WWE debut at Survivor Series, well OF COURSE I did.

I’m a die-hard wrestling fan. It’s what fans do.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lorromire said:


> The same thing it does for WWE, it builds wrestling as a profession back up, even if slightly. Having multiple promotions being watched is a huge benefit to the industry.



Partnering with a promotion doing dumb murder angles and undead teleportations in 2020 with James Mitchell is going to build wrestling back up and help WWE. Well alright im convinced. Im all in.


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> Haha at least you can see I described it accurately.


LMAO wtf was that bro, just as bad as Matt Hardy teleporting if not worse 

I can't believe that I just watched that


----------



## RainmakerV2

JasmineAEW said:


> If you’re asking whether I marked out when Sting made his WWE debut at Survivor Series, well OF COURSE I did.
> 
> I’m a die-hard wrestling fan. It’s what fans do.



Im asking if wrote a love letter to Vince for saving your fandom like you just did to Tony Khan.


----------



## Lorromire

RainmakerV2 said:


> Partnering with a promotion doing dumb murder angles and undead teleportations in 2020 with James Mitchell is going to build wrestling back up and help WWE. Well alright im convinced. Im all in.


Yes, it will. You act like WWE has partnered with promotions that do idiotic shit too.


----------



## JasmineAEW

prosperwithdeen said:


> Man I wish I was there live. I imagine there are old school WCW fans who haven't watched WWE in the last 15 years, then those same people who now watch AEW see Sting tonight and mark out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAOOOOO


And that, friends, is the magic of pro wrestling.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lorromire said:


> Yes, it will. You act like WWE has partnered with promotions that do idiotic shit too.



No one has said anything about WWE but you. Im not talking about WWE.


----------



## One Shed

prosperwithdeen said:


> LMAO wtf was that bro, just as bad as Matt Hardy teleporting if not worse
> 
> I can't believe that I just watched that


It was worse. Impact actually made a big deal about paying big money to get the Good Brothers and reboot themselves this year, then they do that nonsense. A few people on here including myself actually went to watch them again on that hope and they blew it.


----------



## Lorromire

RainmakerV2 said:


> No one has said anything about WWE but you. Im not talking about WWE.


Yes, I know we're not talking about WWE. We're talking about how this partnership helps everyone, including WWE.


----------



## JasmineAEW

RainmakerV2 said:


> Im asking if wrote a love letter to Vince for saving your fandom like you just did to Tony Khan.


I didn’t say Tony Khan saved my fandom. I have always loved pro wrestling and always will.


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> It was worse. Impact actually made a big deal about paying big money to get the Good Brothers and reboot themselves this year, then they do that nonsense. A few people on here including myself actually went to watch them again on that hope and they blew it.


I'm intrigued honestly lol it could be so bad its somewhat entertaining in the way RAW is entertaining at times


----------



## A PG Attitude

Just woke up at 5am in UK and accidentally spoiled the show for later. I ain't even mad. This shit sounds epic cant wait to sit down and watch it later. AEW has made wrestling exciting again.


----------



## kamaro011

Lorromire said:


> The same thing it does for WWE, it builds wrestling as a profession back up, even if slightly. Having multiple promotions being watched is a huge benefit to the industry.


Why would WWE want to help it's competitor? if they had their way, they will turn all those competitor and folding them under NXT banner. Creating a new "teritory system" under WWE.


----------



## Lorromire

kamaro011 said:


> Why would WWE want to help it's competitor? if they had their way, they will turn all those competitor and folding them under NXT banner. Creating a new "teritory system" under WWE.


I think you need to re-read what I said lol. WWE isn't helping its competitors, AEW is.


----------



## KingofKings1524

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Also getting in before it was The Good Brothers who attacked Moxley.


Yep. I called Bullet Club wrecking everyone weeks ago. It makes complete sense and I’m totally down for it.


----------



## One Shed

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm intrigued honestly lol it could be so bad its somewhat entertaining in the way RAW is entertaining at times


I tried for a few weeks and that killed it for me. It they do a second reboot with AEW I would at least try it. I will be watching Tuesday but they better not have any teleporting.


----------



## Lorromire

Two Sheds said:


> I tried for a few weeks and that killed it for me. It they do a second reboot with AEW I would at least try it. I will be watching Tuesday but they better not have any teleporting.


They're only going to have teleporting now. Thanks a lot, Two Sheds, you ruined it for everyone!


----------



## THANOS

Ham and Egger said:


> I recently realized how much Okada borrowed from Dinero with the paper money and rain maker pose. Okada run in TNA was garbage but him meeting Dinero changed him and NJPW forever.


Talk about a blast from the past and someone who was completely wasted. D'Angelo Dinero could have been so huge man.


----------



## Mister Sinister

1. I didn't expect Hobbs to carry the match. He has some good moves.
2. I have no idea what the idea was with Wardlow betraying MJF and then saving him and getting eliminated anyways.
3. Sting is a TNT franchise unto himself. I expect he will be the new enforcer for AEW.
4. The build has been cold between Mox and Omega. The tournament didn't make Omega look like the next guy. They never created a narrative that Omega is the greatest wrestler in AEW. They just relied on our knowledge of what he did before AEW. They generally fubared the build and booked it three weeks out from the show even though fans have been waiting for the program for six months. Omega didn't do anything with heat until the old mic spot tonight.
5. I think they are making Omega the undisputed champion of the world (with the AEW, AAA and Impact titles).


----------



## One Shed

Lorromire said:


> They're only going to have teleporting now. Thanks a lot, Two Sheds, you ruined it for everyone!


Oh no, what did I do?


----------



## Lorromire

Mister Sinister said:


> 1. I didn't expect Hobbs to carry the match. He has some good moves.
> 2. I have no idea what the idea was with Wardlow betraying MJF and then saving him and getting eliminated anyways.
> 3. Sting is a TNT franchise unto himself. I expect he will be the new enforcer for AEW.
> 4. The build has been cold between Mox and Omega. The tournament didn't make Omega look like the next guy. They never created a narrative that Omega is the greatest wrestler in AEW. They just relied on our knowledge of what he did before AEW. They generally fubared the build and booked it three weeks out from the show even though fans have been waiting for the program for six months. Omega didn't do anything with heat until the old mic spot tonight.
> 5. I think they are making Omega the undisputed champion of the world (with the AEW, AAA and Impact titles).


Wardlow didn't betray MJF, did he? He was bumped into MJF from what I saw.

The lack of build for Omega being the greatest wrestler is my only negative about the feud. They should've been building him up for the last 4 months at the least imo.


----------



## somerandomfan

Mister Sinister said:


> 2. I have no idea what the idea was with Wardlow betraying MJF and then saving him and getting eliminated anyways.





Lorromire said:


> Wardlow didn't betray MJF, did he? He was bumped into MJF from what I saw.


Wardlow didn't betray MJF, OC countered and that bumped Wardlow into MJF, and immediately after that accidental hit Wardlow saved MJF immediately, he didn't mean to almost eliminate MJF.


----------



## Prosper

A PG Attitude said:


> Just woke up at 5am in UK and accidentally spoiled the show for later. I ain't even mad. This shit sounds epic cant wait to sit down and watch it later. AEW has made wrestling exciting again.


Tonight's show was hyped bruh everything was great except for the stuff that happened in the battle royal, enjoy the show


----------



## bdon

El Hammerstone said:


> I mean, I can't say I'm not at least a bit intrigued by where this might go.


Bro, this was all done PERF


RapShepard said:


> It's being called out because y'all are acting brand new, because y'all don't want to call the microphone shot stupid as fuck. When FTR was beating people via Tully assisted distractions. Nobody was saying they won via their finisher, it was "they won via distraction".





RapShepard said:


> But the problem with the second part is he doesn't hit all of those without the microphone. Which means the microphone is what lead to the finish. In kayfabe Kenny only got the W because his buddy distracted Moxley then he hit Moxley with a microphone and went to town.
> 
> As a heel hey get it how you live. But given what we've seen Moxley shake off, a microphone being his downfall is just anticlimactic. Getting laid out with a microphone is promo segment shit, not world title match shit.
> 
> 
> 
> How did he manage to hit all of those?


I’m not sure your point here. He cheated. I WANTED him, KENNY OMEGA/greatest wrestler alive, to cheat and use brass knuckles to knock Moxley out to get the win. It MEANS something when Kenny uses a weapon. He cheated, delivered 5 or 6 vicious V-Triggers, and a one-winged angel on a man who was clearly on his last legs.

The Goldberg Stun Gun thing didn’t mean shit, because it was the same old stupid NWO cheating Bullshit that had been played over and over to death.

Kenny Omega doing this is a goddamn character shift if there ever


Klitschko said:


> Great match, great ending, and it was great to see Sting. Well done AEW. I'm actually surprised they pulled off a nice surprise.


I don’t even give a fuck that Sting was involved in the Cody segment. It was perfect. My wife and children got to see the 13-14 year old version of me. I had legit tears in my eyes, screaming “Fuck you, Vince! He’s BACK ON TNT!!!”

To do that JUST BEFORE you are about to put Omega over knowing the amount of fans who will be racing to TNT to see Sting, and you THEN PULL THE IMPACT swerve!? Great, great fucking shit.

My brother’s last text of the night tonight was, “Man, I get legit NWO feels on this, because I’m not sure this was a work lmfao” hahah

Change the fucking World!!!


JasmineAEW said:


> Wow.
> 
> Today’s show was my favorite of 2020, easily, and it’s because of the man called Sting.
> 
> My all-time favorite wrestler. Now part of my favorite wrestling company.
> 
> I’m not ashamed to admit that I had tears streaming down my face. Just Tony Schiavone screaming, “It’s Stiiiiiiiiiiinnnngggg!” was so awesome. Tony seemed to get a little misty-eyed when talking about it on the post-Show.
> 
> And the Mox-Omega lived up to my expectations. And the Impact connection, well, that was the cherry on top of this beautiful cake.
> 
> Thank you Tony Khan and AEW!


Well said, my brother in FacePaint!


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> I’m not sure your point here. He cheated. I WANTED him, KENNY OMEGA/greatest wrestler alive, to cheat and use brass knuckles to knock Moxley out to get the win. It MEANS something when Kenny uses a weapon. He cheated, delivered 5 or 6 vicious V-Triggers, and a one-winged angel on a man who was clearly on his last legs.
> 
> The Goldberg Stun Gun thing didn’t mean shit, because it was the same old stupid NWO cheating Bullshit that had been played over and over to death.
> 
> Kenny Omega doing this is a goddamn character shift if there ever
> !


The point is the fucking microphone is hilariously stupid and no amount of "but but he hit moves after" will change that. You can't in one breath say a stun gun and Jackknife is stupid, but then in the next go "microphone and knees is gold". 

But I get on this one you're an Omega fan so short of him winning via dick flip or something similarly ridiculous you'd be fine with. No diss, just saying I get it favorites get more leeway.


----------



## Mister Sinister

This is like if Bret Hart had won the WCW heavyweight title and took it to ECW in 1999.


----------



## DJ Punk

Dear Diary,

Today I learned how much of a bitch Omega is.


----------



## CM Buck

I caught the highlights cause I've been busy but I've caught enough to have decent thoughts

The battle royal was terrible. It would have been meh had fucking hardy not eliminated hangman. As for oc vs Cassidy next week, if mjf doesn't beat him clean I'll be mad. I know his a heel but he needs clean wins too.

Jericho vs kaz was very solid. I popped for the flux capacitor. Yes its just a Spanish fly but it reminded me of kazes singles run in impact back when I could stomach impact. I also loved the finish. Sammy obviously saw mjf turn on Cody. Fantastic bit of continuity there. Please don't let the ultimatum be dumb

im not mad that starks and Hobbs lost. I'd be mad if Cody got the pin but Darby did which was the right call. I loved the sting appearance but I'm apprehensive as well. He shouldn't be wrestling period. But as an on screen personality fine.

Bucks vs the acclaimed I'm down

The main event was fantastic. Until the fuckery. I'm not against the idea of a working relationship with impact. But again I'm apprehensive. Invasion angles are always tricky. However the only way to beat mox after the run his had was through chicanery. Which is acceptable and im glad it was omega 

Certainly lived up to the hype and its generated some interesting talking points and discussions going forward.

Solid 3 and 3/4s out of 5


----------



## One Shed

Firefromthegods said:


> I caught the highlights cause I've been busy but I've caught enough to have decent thoughts
> 
> The battle royal was terrible. It would have been meh had fucking hardy not eliminated hangman. As for oc vs Cassidy next week, if mjf doesn't beat him clean I'll be mad. I know his a heel but he needs clean wins too.
> 
> Jericho vs kaz was very solid. I popped for the flux capacitor. Yes its just a Spanish fly but it reminded me of kazes singles run in impact back when I could stomach impact. I also loved the finish. Sammy obviously saw mjf turn on Cody. Fantastic bit of continuity there. Please don't let the ultimatum be dumb
> 
> im not mad that starks and Hobbs lost. I'd be mad if Cody got the pin but Darby did which was the right call. I loved the sting appearance but I'm apprehensive as well. He shouldn't be wrestling period. But as an on screen personality fine.
> 
> Bucks vs the acclaimed I'm down
> 
> The main event was fantastic. Until the fuckery. I'm not against the idea of a working relationship with impact. But again I'm apprehensive. Invasion angles are always tricky. However the only way to beat mox after the run his had was through chicanery.
> 
> Certainly lived up to the hype and its generated some interesting talking points and discussions going forward.
> 
> Solid 3 and 3/4s out of 5


It is so infuriating. That Battle Royal had so much potential and they managed to have Hardy eliminate Page, avoid the obvious good angles they could do (Sammy and MJF, Wardlow and MJF), and for what? For Trashidy of all people to win? We both know he is likely winning or at the very least be almost victorious next week. Sammy taking that ring would have been glorious to make MJF jealous but have to keep it to himself until he finally blows. I really feel this is wrestling 101.

Bucks being called out on them staring at each others' dicks on their book I loved.

The mic shot was dumb and unnecessary but like I said, I am not going to let it ruin the match for me. But I am not going to excuse it either. Kenny running away right after like a bitch was a bit silly. Marvez was already outside jacking off behind a trailer to catch up with him. It just all seemed so forced and fake. I hope they can make use of the good Impact talent since that is where this is going.


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> The point is the fucking microphone is hilariously stupid and no amount of "but but he hit moves after" will change that. You can't in one breath say a stun gun and Jackknife is stupid, but then in the next go "microphone and knees is gold".
> 
> But I get on this one you're an Omega fan so short of him winning via dick flip or something similarly ridiculous you'd be fine with. No diss, just saying I get it favorites get more leeway.


You’re not understanding the goddamn difference of “more NWO bullshit” vs Kenny the good guy, Indy Darling going over this way. It has meaning when it is Kenny cheating, because he NEVER cheats. This was a cold, callous attack on AEW as a whole.

Go back and check my posts. I bragged on an angle that @Hitman1987 came up with Omega using brass knuckles to finish Moxley. Moxley being bloodied, selling it like a champ, Kenny going apeshit with some vicious V-Triggers (these two really have great respect for each other, you see it in their chemistry and the level they allow the physicality to go to), and the One-Winged Angel straight to running past Tony screaming “this is bullshit”, etc.

I fucking loved it. It felt like an attack on AEW as a whole. And as a fan of “Not Vince” Wrestling, I welcome the thought of everyone banding together to drop a flaming bag of shit on his doorstep.

“This was great shit, pal!”


----------



## CM Buck

Two Sheds said:


> It is so infuriating. That Battle Royal had so much potential and they managed to have Hardy eliminate Page, avoid the obvious good angles they could do (Sammy and MJF, Wardlow and MJF), and for what? For Trashidy of all people to win? We both know he is likely winning or at the very least be almost victorious next week. Sammy taking that ring would have been glorious to make MJF jealous but have to keep it to himself until he finally blows. I really feel this is wrestling 101.
> 
> Bucks being called out on them staring at each others' dicks on their book I loved.
> 
> The mic shot was dumb and unnecessary but like I said, I am not going to let it ruin the match for me. But I am not going to excuse it either. Kenny running away right after like a bitch was a bit silly. Marvez was already outside jacking off behind a trailer to catch up with him. It just all seemed so forced and fake. I hope they can make use of the good Impact talent since that is where this is going.


Yep. Honestly I'm just glad they didn't have the bucks cost Mox. I was legit afraid that would be the ending. I mean Donny ain't much better but it opens the door for alot of potential fun.

And Moxley is much much better as the Hunter than the hunted


----------



## One Shed

Firefromthegods said:


> Yep. Honestly I'm just glad they didn't have the bucks cost Mox. I was legit afraid that would be the ending. I mean Donny ain't much better but it opens the door for alot of potential fun.
> 
> And Moxley is much much better as the Hunter than the hunted


The doors they opened tonight are indeed interesting, I just hope they make it worth it and not Invasion 2001 level.


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> You’re not understanding the goddamn difference of “more NWO bullshit” vs Kenny the good guy, Indy Darling going over this way. It has meaning when it is Kenny cheating, because he NEVER cheats. This was a cold, callous attack on AEW as a whole.
> 
> Go back and check my posts. I bragged on an angle that @Hitman1987 came up with Omega using brass knuckles to finish Moxley. Moxley being bloodied, selling it like a champ, Kenny going apeshit with some vicious V-Triggers (these two really have great respect for each other, you see it in their chemistry and the level they allow the physicality to go to), and the One-Winged Angel straight to running past Tony screaming “this is bullshit”, etc.
> 
> I fucking loved it. It felt like an attack on AEW as a whole. And as a fan of “Not Vince” Wrestling, I welcome the thought of everyone banding together to drop a flaming bag of shit on his doorstep.
> 
> “This was great shit, pal!”


I'm not attached to Kenny so all that is irrelevant to me. All I'm saying is that was silly with the microphone. You can talk about how it's special because it's Kenny idc, it was a microphone, it's silly


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> I'm not attached to Kenny so all that is irrelevant to me. All I'm saying is that was silly with the microphone. You can talk about how it's special because it's Kenny idc, it was a microphone, it's silly


So, your point of contention is that it was a microphone and not a more dangerous weapon?

That is fair, but it isn’t like Kenny could have ended it then. Or that it lead straight to the finish. You got the berserker rage series of V-Triggers. You had the blood from the microphone spot. You had the most protected finisher of the last decade used.

I’d still prefer the brass knuckles, but for me, it is about any cheating tactic that makes it meaningful and gets the heat.

Howeverrrrrr...

As I predicted using Sting hitting Hogan with the bat for his last WCW title reign, I noticed a pretty loud section of the crowd that seemed to be cheering for Kenny haha


----------



## zkorejo

What a show. BY God they delivered. I'm pretty sure majority of you hated it. But it was amazing! It was definitely the best Dynamite of all time.


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> So, your point of contention is that it was a microphone and not a more dangerous weapon?
> 
> That is fair, but it isn’t like Kenny could have ended it then. Or that it lead straight to the finish. You got the berserker rage series of V-Triggers. You had the blood from the microphone spot. You had the most protected finisher of the last decade used.
> 
> I’d still prefer the brass knuckles, but for me, it is about any cheating tactic that makes it meaningful and gets the heat.
> 
> Howeverrrrrr...
> 
> As I predicted using Sting hitting Hogan with the bat for his last WCW title reign, I noticed a pretty loud section of the crowd that seemed to be cheering for Kenny haha


It's just the microphone like I'm all for heel wins and fuckery finishes. It's just a microphone is so not how you do that if you're trying to protect the face. For Omega it doesn't matter because hey cheating is cheating. But we've seen Moxley endure worst weapons and win. So a microphone being so effective is laughable. It's Goku getting killed by a laser in Resurrection of F, but it stuck lol


----------



## zkorejo

bdon said:


> Bro, this was all done PERF
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure your point here. He cheated. I WANTED him, KENNY OMEGA/greatest wrestler alive, to cheat and use brass knuckles to knock Moxley out to get the win. It MEANS something when Kenny uses a weapon. He cheated, delivered 5 or 6 vicious V-Triggers, and a one-winged angel on a man who was clearly on his last legs.
> 
> The Goldberg Stun Gun thing didn’t mean shit, because it was the same old stupid NWO cheating Bullshit that had been played over and over to death.
> 
> Kenny Omega doing this is a goddamn character shift if there ever
> 
> I don’t even give a fuck that Sting was involved in the Cody segment. It was perfect. My wife and children got to see the 13-14 year old version of me. I had legit tears in my eyes, screaming “Fuck you, Vince! He’s BACK ON TNT!!!”
> 
> To do that JUST BEFORE you are about to put Omega over knowing the amount of fans who will be racing to TNT to see Sting, and you THEN PULL THE IMPACT swerve!? Great, great fucking shit.
> 
> My brother’s last text of the night tonight was, “Man, I get legit NWO feels on this, because I’m not sure this was a work lmfao” hahah
> 
> Change the fucking World!!!
> 
> Well said, my brother in FacePaint!


Tell them Bdon!


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> It's just the microphone like I'm all for heel wins and fuckery finishes. It's just a microphone is so not how you do that if you're trying to protect the face. For Omega it doesn't matter because hey cheating is cheating. But we've seen Moxley endure worst weapons and win. So a microphone being so effective is laughable. It's Goku getting killed by a laser in Resurrection of F, but it stuck lol


Ohhh ok. Fair enough, but I think the post-match work is the more memorable and meaningful segment that it overshadows the microphone. I can’t imagine the story in ten years being that Omega used a microphone, which was my point when I thought you were pissed they ended on shenanigans.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

RapShepard said:


> The point is the fucking microphone is hilariously stupid and no amount of "but but he hit moves after" will change that. You can't in one breath say a stun gun and Jackknife is stupid, but then in the next go "microphone and knees is gold".
> 
> But I get on this one you're an Omega fan so short of him winning via dick flip or something similarly ridiculous you'd be fine with. No diss, just saying I get it favorites get more leeway.


Would you change your stance if the blade was in the microphone? Kenny 'bonked' him on the head instead of hitting him with it.


----------



## zkorejo

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 94500
> 
> View attachment 94501





https://i.pinimg.com/originals/d2/77/46/d277465ca92a0da9d874a45be4d1812f.gif



Sting seeing Darby's half painted face was a great shot. Fuck you Vince and Fuck you Hunter! I'm very glad Sting didn't go out how those assholes wanted him to.


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> Ohhh ok. Fair enough, but I think the post-match work is the more memorable and meaningful segment that it overshadows the microphone. I can’t imagine the story in ten years being that Omega used a microphone, which was my point when I thought you were pissed they ended on shenanigans.


I just think it's goofy, I'm see where it goes. But judging in the moment the match was great, ending was laughable for me.


----------



## RapShepard

ripcitydisciple said:


> Would you change your stance if the blade was in the microphone? Kenny 'bonked' him on the head instead of hitting him with it.


I have been advocating for a good ol stabbing or shooting so yeah. I mean Moxley gets stabbed with a microphone knife then hey, that makes sense. 

Though in listing weapons, I think bringing back the fireball would've been a perfect move for Kenny. Hadoken that mother fucker.


----------



## Joe Gill

easily the biggest and most memorable episode of dynamite ever... if it doesnt average over 1 million viewers than I dont think they ever will again.


----------



## Punkhead

This was the best Dynamite episode in a while, may actually be my favorite ever, at least top 5 for sure. And it's great that not only AEW acknowledges that other wrestling promotions exist, they actually promote them and help them out. Tony Khan is a great owner, an actual wrestling fan, not just a businessman with a lot of money wanting to make more money. A rising tide lifts all boats, great to see at least someone in the wrestling world understand that.


----------



## Pippen94

RapShepard said:


> he ran through the whole roster to lose via a fucking microphone





RapShepard said:


> I have been advocating for a good ol stabbing or shooting so yeah. I mean Moxley gets stabbed with a microphone knife then hey, that makes sense.
> 
> Though in listing weapons, I think bringing back the fireball would've been a perfect move for Kenny. Hadoken that mother fucker.


It was a loaded mic - there.


----------



## Pippen94

Joe Gill said:


> easily the biggest and most memorable episode of dynamite ever... if it doesnt average over 1 million viewers than I dont think they ever will again.


Angle tonight could set ball rolling...


----------



## Kalashnikov

Am I the only that didn't like the world title match? It started off incredibly slow, turned into a strategic, "work your opponent's body" type of match (which was then promptly no-sold by Mox), and only picked up in the last ten minutes. It also had the usual Moxley shenanigans (weapons, bleeding, outside stuff, injury angle, just general fuckery), since he can't seem to do a normal match that's not boring, which I think they know by now. I keep seeing people calling it incredible, while I found it kind of tedious.


----------



## Brad Boyd

Enjoyed the show I honestly didn't think anything was too off tonight. Sting being back is exciting, tension in the Inner circle is fun and Omega as champ with an Impact wrestling guy as his manager? This'll be interesting.


----------



## Wolf Mark

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334340973489508352


No No that's actually the accurate Impact roster.


----------



## chronoxiong

Are you not sports entertained? Well that sure was a fine damn episode of AEW Dynamite. I enjoyed it a lot as they pulled out a lot of great stuff. I thought the opening Battle Royal was fine for what it was as there was some progression for a lot of storylines and gave us a great visual of how much of a beast Miro can be. Jericho's match went a little too long but it was to set up for the ongoing tensions between Sammy and MJF. Same for the Britt Baker/Leyla Hirsch match to setup the next showdown between Baker/Thundre Rosa. 

The tag team match was good but of course, the arrival of Sting was pretty awesome. It was nostalgic to hear Tony Schiavone say "It's Sting!" again on TNT. Its been 19 years since we heard those words. I dont know if I want to see Sting wrestle often, but special rare matches is fine with me. The main event Title match started off slow but it got better as the match went on. The mic being used as a weapon was kinda weird. But I see it as Omega doing whatever he could to get over the hump. It still protects Moxley too because he didn't lose clean. Great show and with the way how it ended, it got you interested in seeing how the following weeks will unfold.


----------



## Punkhead

Kalashnikov said:


> (weapons, bleeding, outside stuff, *injury angle*, just general fuckery)


I thought so too about the injury angle at first, but if you look at Omega after the match, his right eye actually seems to be fucked up.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

zkorejo said:


> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/d2/77/46/d277465ca92a0da9d874a45be4d1812f.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Sting seeing Darby's half painted face was a great shot. Fuck you Vince and Fuck you Hunter! I'm very glad Sting didn't go out how those assholes wanted him to.


Oof.

Bro, they don't care. Let it go.


----------



## Unityring

Just caught up 🤗
Absolutely loved the Sting debut.i don’t care what he does from here! That was a really awesome debut,would of been insane with a full audience.
Also,Omega vs Mox for me was one of the best matches I’ve seen in AEW.loved the ending.
It’s funny,I watched the battle royal and legit thought the whole episode was going to be Junk.i hated OC eliminating Wardlow lol but I ended up enjoying the rest of the card.


----------



## Pippen94

Chip Chipperson said:


> Oof.
> 
> Bro, they don't care. Let it go.


It's acknowledged that wwe watches aew backstage


----------



## kamaro011

Pippen94 said:


> It's acknowledged that wwe watches aew backstage


To scout any possible young star that might up to grab, as for Sting they probably didn't care. Sting is big name sure, but his wrestling day is already way past of his prime. 

So WWE in anyway will be not threatened by Sting appeared on AEW, he didn't do it in TNA why AEW will be any different?


----------



## Pippen94

kamaro011 said:


> To scout any possible young star that might up to grab, as for Sting they probably didn't care. Sting is big name sure, but his wrestling day is already way past of his prime.
> 
> So WWE in anyway will be not threatened by Sting appeared on AEW, he didn't do it in TNA why AEW will be any different?


TNA no threat - wwe have been countering aew from beginning


----------



## Wolf Mark

bdon said:


> You’re not understanding the goddamn difference of “more NWO bullshit” vs Kenny the good guy, Indy Darling going over this way. It has meaning when it is Kenny cheating, because he NEVER cheats. This was a cold, callous attack on AEW as a whole.
> 
> Go back and check my posts. I bragged on an angle that @Hitman1987 came up with Omega using brass knuckles to finish Moxley. Moxley being bloodied, selling it like a champ, Kenny going apeshit with some vicious V-Triggers (these two really have great respect for each other, you see it in their chemistry and the level they allow the physicality to go to), and the One-Winged Angel straight to running past Tony screaming “this is bullshit”, etc.
> 
> I fucking loved it. It felt like an attack on AEW as a whole. And as a fan of “Not Vince” Wrestling, I welcome the thought of everyone banding together to drop a flaming bag of shit on his doorstep.
> 
> “This was great shit, pal!”


I know Kenny is your boy, but there is no way it was on the same level or it has the same impact as Goldberg being stunned. Goldberg was the biggest star in wrestling when it mattered and was undefeated. For people it was impossible for Bill to be defeated that night even if Nash was popular. Not to mention we are talking about WCW here in their prime, AEW could never do an angle this well to save their lives. Hell the way it happened it came off as some cheap CM Punk angle rip-off.

You say with Goldberg it was typical nWo fuckery but it wasn't at the time. Nash had become face after a war against other nWo members and he was an incredibly over babyface. Bam Bam Bigolow had just come from ECW and was causing havoc everywhere and he came to the ring to cause trouble and when all the refs and agents came there to stop him, Scott Hall used the opportunity to electro-shocked Goldberg without Nash's(at the time) knowledge and Nash finished him off. The next Nitro, Nash denounced what Hall had done.

You say that Kenny doing this had more impact cause Kenny never cheats but it doesn't really matters cause people have been waiting for him to turn for months. Remember when he attacked Jungle Boy? In my mind he was neither heel or face and that has been a problem with AEW as a whole. If AEW had done a great job at portraying guys as heels and faces, then him doing that would have had more of an impact. The whole "it was a F you to AEW as a whole", what does that even mean? What does AEW even represents? If he wanted this to be a "F You" against AEW, he would just refuse to do spotfests. Then he would trully be a heel to AEW. lol AEW is not New Japan where this would have meant something.

Finally you are arguing with RapSheppard and you guys are actually more on the side of the argument as you think as he was is saying Kenny's loss was because of the mic(which he thinks should have been with bigger objects) while the other posters are saying the mic didn't matter, the cheating did not matter.

But anyway, I'm actually glad you had your Omega mark out turning heel moment(like I had my mark out Sting moment). At the very least they are gonna do something with him. I hope they do good stuff with him as a heel. Callis should help a lot.


----------



## kamaro011

Pippen94 said:


> TNA no threat - wwe have been countering aew from beginning


At the beginning probably, but when they saw the product is just another WWE-lite product and the growth audience remain stagnant. WWE must feeling pretty dumb to know of why treated AEW too seriously at the beginning.


----------



## Pippen94

kamaro011 said:


> At the beginning probably, but when they saw the product is just another WWE-lite product and the growth audience remain stagnant. WWE must feeling pretty dumb to know of why treated AEW too seriously at the beginning.


Nice try - still keep their show on Wednesday playing to crickets when they could do better number on another night


----------



## kamaro011

Pippen94 said:


> Nice try - still keep their show on Wednesday playing to crickets when they could do better number on another night


Um did you know that NXT already on that timeslot before AEW Dynamite take that slot too?

AEW already knew that NXT is on that timeslot and instead choose other night they want to head to head with WWE Show. But not the show like Raw and Smackdown, instead a lower value brand like NXT.

If anything, it should AEW that move the show to other day and not NXT. I mean what AEW gain for beating WWE C-Show and in many way a developmental show? so they can just have a bragging right for beating a WWE Show?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

WAR IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What a fucking fantastic show HOLY FUCKING SHIT.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Optikk is All Elite said:


> WAR IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> What a fucking fantastic show HOLY FUCKING SHIT.


There is no war.


----------



## kamaro011

Chip Chipperson said:


> There is no war.


There's a war, it's called Wednesday Night Pillow Wars.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

48 pages.... ‘aEw dYiNg’


----------



## Pippen94

kamaro011 said:


> Um did you know that NXT already on that timeslot before AEW Dynamite take that slot too?
> 
> AEW already knew that NXT is on that timeslot and instead choose other night they want to head to head with WWE Show. But not the show like Raw and Smackdown, instead a lower value brand like NXT.
> 
> If anything, it should AEW that move the show to other day and not NXT. I mean what AEW gain for beating WWE C-Show and in many way a developmental show? so they can just have a bragging right for beating a WWE Show?


Not true but not relevant either. wwe numbers impacted by competition - makes no sense to remain on Wednesday. You know why they don't make change


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Chip Chipperson said:


> There is no war.


ok? that was one of the tags for last night's Dynamite, but go off.


----------



## thorn123

A great episode ... my only criticism is OC going over Wardlow (I am no OC hater) and I want to see MJF hit the gym - not roid up just bulk up and have a bit more definition ... a bit like a prime Jericho or even someone like kazarian. Hang man too ... just being picky


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> He lost via a fucking microphone hit. We've seen him survive way worse.


he lost via a one winged angel

a move nobody kicked out of


----------



## kamaro011

Pippen94 said:


> Not true but not relevant either. wwe numbers impacted by competition - makes no sense to remain on Wednesday. You know why they don't make change


Because they already have a contract with USA Network first and can't change the timeslot willy nilly without breaching a contract?

And even then WWE doesn't care about NXT being beaten by AEW. Because at the end of the day NXT is not going to be held in the same standard as Smackdown and Raw. NXT is just a C-Show and Developmental brand, why would they care too much about it?

Maybe many people see NXT is much a higher value than they think it be, because they consistently putting "Best" show than the Main brand Show.

So if AEW beat NXT (The Best WWE show to offer atleast in Hardcore wrestling fan mind), that means AEW is the best and beating WWE at their best because they beating this supposed "Best Brand of WWE" and winning against them consistently.

If NXT is the "best" wrestling show of WWE, why their rating doesn't reflect that? even before AEW Dynamite debut. NXT is not even close for beating Smackdown and Raw viewership, maybe at the beginning but over time they always lose?

So again what's AEW gain for beating NXT failing viewership even before Dynamite debut?


----------



## taker1986

That was honestly one of the best wrestling TV shows I've watched in the last 10 years. So much happened. Every match and segment had purpose with zero filler. 

Battle Royals are never going to be 5 star classics but it served its purpose in developing several storylines with Scorpio/Spears, Hardy acting heelish, hangman and the Dark Order, Miro/Wardlow tease which I'd be completely down with and the IC stuff 

Jericho/Kazarian - Decent match. The big story to come out if next week I think will be Jericho being kicked out the IC. I think the unrest between the rest of them will turn out to be a ruse and they're all in cahoots to betray Jericho.

Britt/Leyla - Match was OK. I'm presuming Heirch is signed because she was very competitive in this match and got tons of offence on Britt. Britt/Rosa feud also heating up pretty well. 

Tag team match was decent enough. Glad Allin got the winning pinfall. 

I honestly marked like fuck when Sting came out. Spine tingling moment. Even the stare down with Sting and Allin gave me serious goosebumps.

Main event was a great TV match. I don't think this was as good as their first match but still a it lived up to the pre-match hype. 

Kenny Omega is AEW world heavyweight champion. Fuck yeah, and I'm really interested where this AEW/Impact partnership goes. I also think AEW and NJPW are going to go into partnership once restriction ease next year. Very exciting times for wrestling. Just solely on the AEW/Impact partnership impact haven't got a string singles division but they have done really good tag teams and the women's division will probably benefit the most.

Overall incredible show. It's amazing how much can be packed in 2 hours. That show flew by very quickly


----------



## Pippen94

kamaro011 said:


> Because they already have a contract with USA Network first and can't change the timeslot willy nilly without breaching a contract?
> 
> And even then WWE doesn't care about NXT being beaten by AEW. Because at the end of the day NXT is not going to be held in the same standard as Smackdown and Raw. NXT is just a C-Show and Developmental brand, why would they care too much about it?
> 
> Maybe many people see NXT is much a higher value than they think it be, because they consistently putting "Best" show than the Main brand Show.
> 
> So if AEW beat NXT (The Best WWE show to offer atleast in Hardcore wrestling fan mind), that means AEW is the best and beating WWE at their best because they beating this supposed "Best Brand of WWE" and winning against them consistently.
> 
> If NXT is the "best" wrestling show of WWE, why their rating doesn't reflect that? even before AEW Dynamite debut. NXT is not even close for beating Smackdown and Raw viewership, maybe at the beginning but over time they always lose?
> 
> So again what's AEW gain for beating NXT failing viewership even before Dynamite debut?


Aew gains nothing from wwe running same night.
Did you enjoy angle at end of dynamite tonight??


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he lost via a one winged angel
> 
> a move nobody kicked out of


The ending to the main event was complete shambles. The stun with the microphone, 6 v-triggers and one winged angel. I mean how desperate was he to win that title?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

For all the peeps doubting the _scusi the pun_ impact AEW has had on wrestling

watch them make lowly IMPACT relevant for the first time in 10 years

i f’kn love invasion, stable and ’group’ storylines - so I’m all over this

also.... Sting face-off with Darby was amazing


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Optikk is All Elite said:


> The ending to the main event was complete shambles. The stun with the microphone, 6 v-triggers and one winged angel. I mean how desperate was he to win that title?


i thought the bit from the sitting in chairs to the ‘doctors’ spot was amazing

then i was like WTF is Callis doing

and the, boom! Mic shot, open head - million triggers and OWA

and then? The runaway and ‘watch on IMPACT!’

fucking gold - rollercoaster of ‘yes!’ ‘No, WTF is this?’ ’yes!’ ‘YES!’  

i would’ve preferred a cleaner win - but i’m eager to see where shitty heel Kenny is going


----------



## Pippen94

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i thought the bit from the sitting in chairs to the ‘doctors’ spot was amazing
> 
> then i was like WTF is Callis doing
> 
> and the, boom! Mic shot, open head - million triggers and OWA
> 
> and then? The runaway and ‘watch on IMPACT!’
> 
> fucking gold - rollercoaster of ‘yes!’ ‘No, WTF is this?’ ’yes!’ ‘YES!’
> 
> i would’ve preferred a cleaner win - but i’m eager to see where shitty heel Kenny is going


Cleaner did win - boom


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Since they got a working relationship with Impact, get rid of Excalibur and put Madison Rayne on commentary


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i thought the bit from the sitting in chairs to the ‘doctors’ spot was amazing
> 
> then i was like WTF is Callis doing
> 
> and the, boom! Mic shot, open head - million triggers and OWA
> 
> and then? The runaway and ‘watch on IMPACT!’
> 
> fucking gold - rollercoaster of ‘yes!’ ‘No, WTF is this?’ ’yes!’ ‘YES!’
> 
> i would’ve preferred a cleaner win - but i’m eager to see where shitty heel Kenny is going


I wanted to see Omega beat Page in a dirty manner, but now I can see why they held back at Full Gear.


----------



## kamaro011

Pippen94 said:


> Aew gains nothing from wwe running same night.
> Did you enjoy angle at end of dynamite tonight??


It was a good show that they put for a while, but i always had this nagging feeling they could put a better show than this.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This aged well
*


BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Did you see Crow Sting cutting 15 minute promos? Hell no, but he was still a top 3 face in WCW at any point. It wasn't til he joined the Wolfpack that he started talking again. Darby can be the 2020 version of that and I think it'll work out nicely. *




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334364351776645120


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

TripleG said:


> Well...I'm intrigued!
> 
> I'm going to be watching Impact on Tuesday night...can't remember the last time I said that.


it'll be like WF's glory days all over again 

Need some of the original WF posters from the TNA era back like you and I.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

On a side-note, isn’t it nice we don’t have to listen to all the 

‘but all the champions are ex-wwe’ camp anymore?

Shida
Kenny
Young Bucks
Darby

solid line-up of champs


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

LifeInCattleClass said:


> On a side-note, isn’t it nice we don’t have to listen to all the
> 
> ‘but all the champions are ex-wwe’ camp anymore?
> 
> Shida
> Kenny
> Young Bucks
> Darby
> 
> solid line-up of champs


YB did some side work with WWE, where they appeared two or three times on WWE TV.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Optikk is All Elite said:


> it'll be like WF's glory days all over again
> 
> Need some of the original WF posters from the TNA era back like you and I.


*#FreeRichy*


----------



## 304418

This was a very solid and well produced show. Two thumbs way up!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Optikk is All Elite said:


> YB did some side work with WWE, where they appeared two or three times on WWE TV.


fuuuuuckkkk, and Kenny was in FCW

dammit! Ex-wwe again!

Jungle Boy was in the crowd once! It counts too When he becomes champ one day!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Verbatim17 said:


> This was a very solid and well produced show. Two thumbs way up!


*Agreed, it was better than the Pay-Per-View in terms of talking points.*


----------



## 3venflow

Someone on YouTube made a good comment... coincidental or not, Sting walked to four generations in order from oldest to youngest (Arn, Dustin, Cody, Darby).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Someone on YouTube made a good comment... coincidental or not, Sting walked to four generations in order from oldest to youngest (Arn, Dustin, Cody, Darby).


its like somebody else said

he faced his past enemy arn, his past self surfer sting in Cody, his past in WCW with Dustin and his current and future Self in Darby

epic

_fan created symbolism, sure - but still epic_


----------



## LongPig666

When will Sammy rage quit?
Hangman and Dark Order celebrating!?
Miro going ape shit - don’t worry fella your time will come.
Is there anyone in the business who can do a Superman Punch like OJ?
Is Le Champion's jacket legal?
New respect for Kazarian - great worker.
The Towel!!!
Seven days!
Erection hip hop!
Has Cody's entrance been cut to ONLY five minutes now 
*STING!!! WTF*
Zombie cosplay
Don Callis looking classy.
Stay inside the ring Kenny.
IMPACT!

Great show.


----------



## RiverFenix

kamaro011 said:


> Um did you know that NXT already on that timeslot before AEW Dynamite take that slot too?
> 
> AEW already knew that NXT is on that timeslot and instead choose other night they want to head to head with WWE Show. But not the show like Raw and Smackdown, instead a lower value brand like NXT.
> 
> If anything, it should AEW that move the show to other day and not NXT. I mean what AEW gain for beating WWE C-Show and in many way a developmental show? so they can just have a bragging right for beating a WWE Show?


AEW won't do Mondays because of Monday Night Football and Khan's owning Jaguars and not wanting to compete against itself. TNT has NBA on Tuesday Nights so that was out. Thursday Nights are usually when networks traditionally stacked their line-ups and Friday is SDL and usually a crummy night for television viewing. So Wednesday was their best fit. Also NXT was a one hour WWE Network show. WWE added a second hour and moved it to television - sacrificing the WWE Network to hurt AEW.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Well that episode of Dynamite sure made an Impact and even had a Sting in the tail... 

Epic show 🙌

Who knows where all this leads to - could ultimately be great or bad - but the levels of anticipation and unpredictability are what makes the best moments in wrestling for me, so I'm happy to go along for the ride.


----------



## kamaro011

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW won't do Mondays because of Monday Night Football and Khan's owning Jaguars and not wanting to compete against itself. TNT has NBA on Tuesday Nights so that was out. Thursday Nights are usually when networks traditionally stacked their line-ups and Friday is SDL and usually a crummy night for television viewing. So Wednesday was their best fit. Also NXT was a one hour WWE Network show. WWE added a second hour and moved it to television - sacrificing the WWE Network to hurt AEW.


If AEW want head to head without interrupting other Khan property and making point to WWE then they should target Smackdown instead NXT. If they can beat Smackdown then it will be a bigger achievement than beating NXT.

Smackdown who had a longer history in network than NXT and able to draw casual viewership in the past, can AEW also beat Smackdown in that timeslot head to head?We will never know because the AEW management decision to not choose that timeslot.

You said like sacrificing NXT is going to hurt WWE Network no is not and their rating on USA network is prove of that.


----------



## RiverFenix

Winter is Coming = Sting - in the winter of his career - debuts.

War is Here = Omega double crosses/sells out AEW and takes title to Impact Wrestling.

So much to unpack from last night that really can't - you're just going to have to tune in. But regarding the rest of the night - Miro's Rampage during the Battle Royale is already an afterthought and that sucks. Dude is just on another level when they decide to pull the trigger on a upper card push. Interesting that he was tweeting about Omega and the bald guy happening last night. Omega vs Miro would be a helluva feud, but too soon and there is no chance Omega loses which hurts the program. 

Miro vs Max, Wardlow, Sammy could be interesting. 

I thought the BR was pretty well booked on the whole. I know folks would have OC winning, but it's baked in at this point that AEW likes him and he delivers ratings (and t-shirt sales). Also given how they stacked next week with the happenings later in the show the MJF vs Orange Cassidy match-up doesn't matter as much. Many ways to go here - I'm not liking Max holding the ring two years in a row on from it's inception so OC will likey win. 

The Acclaimed backstage bit was okay for what it was. I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who thought the Bucks book cover pic was a strange choice. 

Leyla Hirsch is too small for me. They need to get the NWA title off Serena because she would have been obvious for this match to make Britt look good heading into her next program, but can't be jobbing NWA women's champ in such a way. I'm looking forward to the Britt vs Thunder Rosa program though. 

I think Kazarian vs Jericho was booked so Jericho could be on the show and claim responsibility for the ratings.


----------



## bdon

Wolf Mark said:


> I know Kenny is your boy, but there is no way it was on the same level or it has the same impact as Goldberg being stunned. Goldberg was the biggest star in wrestling when it mattered and was undefeated. For people it was impossible for Bill to be defeated that night even if Nash was popular. Not to mention we are talking about WCW here in their prime, AEW could never do an angle this well to save their lives. Hell the way it happened it came off as some cheap CM Punk angle rip-off.


Where did I suggest it was a bigger moment than Goldberg? Jesus Christ, if you’re going to quote me, at least get the discussion correct.



> You say with Goldberg it was typical nWo fuckery but it wasn't at the time. Nash had become face after a war against other nWo members and he was an incredibly over babyface. Bam Bam Bigolow had just come from ECW and was causing havoc everywhere and he came to the ring to cause trouble and when all the refs and agents came there to stop him, Scott Hall used the opportunity to electro-shocked Goldberg without Nash's(at the time) knowledge and Nash finished him off. The next Nitro, Nash denounced what Hall had done.


Yes, it was typical NWO Bullshit, and Goldberg ONLY had the undefeated streak going for himself as he was a shit promo, character, and only worth a fuck as a dominant winner. Shitty character. I was a massive WCW fan.

Goldberg losing to fuckery wouldn’t have been bad at face value, but it was basically the same goddamn story they’d used for the prior, what, 4 years of WCW existence. What made everyone grown was the fact that WCW had failed to deliver a worthwhile pay-off AGAIN.



> You say that Kenny doing this had more impact cause Kenny never cheats but it doesn't really matters cause people have been waiting for him to turn for months. Remember when he attacked Jungle Boy? In my mind he was neither heel or face and that has been a problem with AEW as a whole. *If AEW had done a great job at portraying guys as heels and faces, then him doing that would have had more of an impact.* The whole "it was a F you to AEW as a whole", what does that even mean? What does AEW even represents? If he wanted this to be a "F You" against AEW, he would just refuse to do spotfests. Then he would trully be a heel to AEW. lol AEW is not New Japan where this would have meant something.


The fact that guys aren’t inherently good or bad, betrayals don’t occur 3-4 times a year makes it more meaningful. Just like I said when Kenny didn’t bash Hangman at All-Out. They were saving the true heel turn. What I got wrong was him going full heel in the elimination match for the Tournament Finals.



> Finally you are arguing with RapSheppard and you guys are actually more on the side of the argument as you think as he was is saying Kenny's loss was because of the mic(which he thinks should have been with bigger objects) while the other posters are saying the mic didn't matter, the cheating did not matter.


I actually figured this out myself later in the night. Maybe you haven’t got that far or maybe I posted it another thread.



> But anyway, I'm actually glad you had your Omega mark out turning heel moment(like I had my mark out Sting moment). At the very least they are gonna do something with him. I hope they do good stuff with him as a heel. Callis should help a lot.


Don’t steal Sting from me. I literally watched wrestling on TWO occasions from 2001 to AEW Dynamite last year: Sting vs Hogan in TNA and Sting’s short tenure in WWE.

That moment last night is the reason AEW was created. That was the biggest night of “Fuck you, Vince!!!” I have ever witnessed. It only served to further highlight why Sting should have never went to WWE. Could you imagine the feeling of seeing Sting for the first time in, what!?, a decade on TV?


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he lost via a one winged angel
> 
> a move nobody kicked out of


He lost via a microphone we're not changing shit up because it's AEW


----------



## Whoanma

RapShepard said:


> He lost via a microphone we're not changing shit up because it's AEW


After the mic, Kenny had to hit Mox with 4 V-Triggers and the most protected finisher in the business to put him out. It’s not like he pinned him right after hitting him with the mic.


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> He lost via a microphone we're not changing shit up because it's AEW


You’re gonna die on this hill lol


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Biggest heel in AEW


----------



## One Shed

Like I said multiple times, the mic did not ruin the match for me, but we cannot pretend it did not happen and that it was not dumb. It was just so unnecessary.


----------



## omaroo

Overall a good show.

Match quality wise was poor show apart from main event which was very good but again could be been even more greater imo.

Do like the story development with the IC, hangman/dark order and britt/rosa

But OC winning and likely winning next week is really pissing me off quite frankly. Yes he draws for them but he is a talentless hack and doesnt deserve the spot he is in.

Miro looks great and signs are when he breaks away from jobber kip he could be a major player for AEW for a few years. Hope that happens in early 2021.

Best moment for me of the night was the debut of Sting. One of my favourites ever and probably one of the only legends left who still does has IT. Epic theme, epic moment and one of the best over recent years for sure. Marked out like a little bitch which not ashamed to admit.

Main event was very good not as good as their first match. Ending I thought was overbooked but it did protect Moxley but made Omega look like a piece of shit. Not a fan of Omega like some as cant see the personality and charisma like some but there had to be a new champion and will be interested run for sure as cant see him dropping it until at least all out next year. 

The impact partnership is ok but their roster is not that good tbh. Womens division and tag division is their only saving graces. Would like a more open NWA partnership and even an MLW one. NJPW would be cool as well as think that is the biggest partnership that can be done outside WWE.

Anyway big stories and angles coming out this week and a good show with next week being stacked.

I have my doubts with AEW at times especially with TK and elite and their booking decisions but I like the show and do want them to succeed so hopefully come the next few weeks and going into early 2021 they put some big shows out.


----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> It was just so unnecessary.


That’s the point we all may agree on.


----------



## omaroo

I am sure he could have used brass knuckles or anything else if they wanted to go down the cheating route but the mic was silly and having callis distract the ref was not needed also imo.

But the finish after the mic being used was well done I would say. Made Omega look brutal and also protected Moxley in the sense that Omega had to hit everything he had to make sure Moxley stayed down.


----------



## Whoanma

omaroo said:


> *Omega had to hit everything he had to make sure Moxley stayed down.*


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> Like I said multiple times, the mic did not ruin the match for me, but we cannot pretend it did not happen and that it was not dumb. It was just so unnecessary.


A weapon needed to be used. I don’t care what weapon (I preferred the @Hitman1987 ide of brass knuckles), but a weapon needed to be used. Otherwise it is just Omega being the best wrestler in the world and giving away the match for free. Now they have a path to build Moxley/Omega III without a conclusive finish YET.

I prefer Brass Knuckles, but while there are clearly better options, I don’t mind the microphone. It rocked Moxley, and he was clearly affected. The physicality with which Kenny was delivering those V-Triggers, and the way Moxley was taking them delivered the intended effect for me.


----------



## RapShepard

Whoanma said:


> After the mic, Kenny had to hit Mox with 4 V-Triggers and the most protected finisher in the business to put him out. It’s not like he pinned him right after hitting him with the mic.


If we fight and I kick you in the dick then hit you with a 4 piece combo and knock you out, are you going to say "ah that combo finished me off" or "that pussy kicked me in the dick" when explaining what happened?




prosperwithdeen said:


> You’re gonna die on this hill lol


Yeah this is up there with Ivory murdering Chyna with a hardback book in silliness for me. I'm sure the story will turn out solid. But a fucking microphone.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> A weapon needed to be used. I don’t care what weapon (I preferred the @Hitman1987 ide of brass knuckles), but a weapon needed to be used. Otherwise it is just Omega being the best wrestler in the world and giving away the match for free. Now they have a path to build Moxley/Omega III without a conclusive finish YET.
> 
> I prefer Brass Knuckles, but while there are clearly better options, I don’t mind the microphone. It rocked Moxley, and he was clearly affected. The physicality with which Kenny was delivering those V-Triggers, and the way Moxley was taking them delivered the intended effect for me.


To extrapolate again, They had chairs in the ring when Mox was trying to interview Kenny, he threw Kenny into a portable heater, but it was a mic that busted Mox open...it was dumb. It should have been an actual weapon. And look, I am even getting annoyed with myself for harping on this too long, but it was still dumb. Nothing is going to make it not dumb. But I am OK to forget it, I just am not Ok with excusing it.


----------



## Whoanma

RapShepard said:


> If we fight and I kick you in the dick then hit you with a 4 piece combo and knock you out, are you going to say "ah that combo finished me off" or "that pussy kicked me in the dick" when explaining what happened?


----------



## One Shed

Whoanma said:


>


Nash hit Goldberg with a Jackknife Powerbomb after Goldberg got tasered. What was the reason Goldberg got beat? It was DUMB.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

RapShepard said:


> He lost via a microphone we're not changing shit up because it's AEW


just stop you're making yourself look stupid he got hit with the mic then ate 5 v-triggers then the most protected move in aew you're either ignorant or blatantly stupid


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> To extrapolate again, They had chairs in the ring when Mox was trying to interview Kenny, he threw Kenny into a portable heater, but it was a mic that busted Mox open...it was dumb. It should have been an actual weapon. And look, I am even getting annoyed with myself for harping on this too long, but it was still dumb. Nothing is going to make it not dumb. But I am OK to forget it, I just am not Ok with excusing it.


When did Moxley get hit in the dome with a chair? When did they get hit with a portable heater? It rocked Moxley. It didn’t finish him. What finished him was the vicious V-Triggers and a One-Winged Angel that ONLY ONE PERSON has ever kicked out of.


----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> Nash hit Goldberg with a Jackknife Powerbomb after Goldberg got tasered. What was the reason Goldberg got beat? It was DUMB.


I didn't like either, but it's not the same situation. Kenny didn't use the OWA immediately after, he hit Mox with the knee on the head 4 consecutive times before that.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> When did Moxley get hit in the dome with a chair? When did they get hit with a portable heater? It rocked Moxley. It didn’t finish him. What finished him was the vicious V-Triggers and a One-Winged Angel that ONLY ONE PERSON has ever kicked out of.


I never said Mox got hit with chairs, I said they were in the ring. Mox did throw Kenny into the portable heater. That was when all the refs came out. The mic was not the finish but neither was the taser with Goldberg. It was just unnecessary and dumb.


----------



## One Shed

Whoanma said:


> I didn't like either, but it's not the same situation. Kenny didn't use the OWA immediately after, he hit Mox with the knee on the head 4 consecutive times before that.


Yeah, like I said I am even annoyed with myself for still hanging on this thing, but it was still dumb. I am ready to move on but some people seem to need to defend everything instead of saying '"well that was 98% good, but that one thing was really dumb" and move on.


----------



## WolvesofBabylon

Overall Good Show

-Finally made Miro look like a threat and his showdown with Wardlow was great

-I like AEW but OC needs to go. 

- Britt Baker is the most entertaining woman by far

- Seeing Sting was epic. Great entrance and the younger guys need to take note of what a star looks and feels like

- Enjoyed the main event although Kenny is pretty bland to me but I'm going to give this angle a chance 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## EmbassyForever

Awesome show. Sting's debut was amazing, legit chills. Holy shit.
Great main event, Mox and Omega delivered big time. Not sure about the partnership with Impact, their roster is pretty trashy other than Page, Mack, Bey & EE, but it's definitely an interesting turn of events.


----------



## RapShepard

Whoanma said:


>


What would be the main emphasis




MrMeeseeks said:


> just stop you're making yourself look stupid he got hit with the mic then ate 5 v-triggers then the most protected move in aew you're either ignorant or blatantly stupid


He got hit with a fucking microphone. Save the "but but V-triggers" for somebody who's buying the bull shit. A fucking microphone was the downfall of a year long undefeated in singles competition streak and title reign. Shit was comical.


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> I never said Mox got hit with chairs, I said they were in the ring. Mox did throw Kenny into the portable heater. That was when all the refs came out. The mic was not the finish but neither was the taser with Goldberg. It was just unnecessary and dumb.


We’re they intending for that portable heater to be viewed as a weapon..? I was under the impression it was just the concrete that was intended to be Omega’s cause of “injury”. A spot that Moxley still did not use to attempt a pinball, IIRC, opting to continue the beat down.

So to summarize:

A) Chairs are wrestling’s great equalizer, and they were not used.

B) Moxley looked stupid as fuck for not going for the pin after the first Paradigm Shift when he decided to introduce said chairs and have a face-to-face, heart-to-heart with Kenny Omega.

But I will say Moxley warned that Omega would never be the same a year ago on the Dynamite following Full Gear, and he reiterated that Kenny would have to dig deep and find the Kenny everyone believes him to be. Perhaps Moxley really wanted to beat the best version of Kenny in the ring.

Even if that IS the case, I still think it made Moxley look stupid to introduce the chairs and not use them.

3) Kenny absolutely needed to use a weapon in this moment to make the ruthless character shift, instead of just the NJPW Cleaner, “Best Wrestler in the World who is cocky”. The IWC Indy Darling just shit on what could be a classic match of work-rate material to secure his title.

4) The microphone is the first shot to the dome that Moxley had met in the match. He ate 5-6 V-Triggers and a One-Winged Angel. I would prefer brass knuckles, but this isn’t the first time a microphone has been used to knock someone silly.

...

Fair enough so far, right?

5) And this is just a reach and a half on my part lmao, but it is a nice taste of irony that “Moxley would kill Kenny on the mic” is actually “Kenny killed Moxley WITH the mic.” Heh


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> We’re they intending for that portable heater to be viewed as a weapon..? I was under the impression it was just the concrete that was intended to be Omega’s cause of “injury”. A spot that Moxley still did not use to attempt a pinball, IIRC, opting to continue the beat down.
> 
> So to summarize:
> 
> A) Chairs are wrestling’s great equalizer, and they were not used.
> 
> B) Moxley looked stupid as fuck for not going for the pin after the first Paradigm Shift when he decided to introduce said chairs and have a face-to-face, heart-to-heart with Kenny Omega.
> 
> But I will say Moxley warned that Omega would never be the same a year ago on the Dynamite following Full Gear, and he reiterated that Kenny would have to dig deep and find the Kenny everyone believes him to be. Perhaps Moxley really wanted to beat the best version of Kenny in the ring.
> 
> Even if that IS the case, I still think it made Moxley look stupid to introduce the chairs and not use them.
> 
> 3) Kenny absolutely needed to use a weapon in this moment to make the ruthless character shift, instead of just the NJPW Cleaner, “Best Wrestler in the World who is cocky”. The IWC Indy Darling just shit on what could be a classic match of work-rate material to secure his title.
> 
> 4) The microphone is the first shot to the dome that Moxley had met in the match. He ate 5-6 V-Triggers and a One-Winged Angel. I would prefer brass knuckles, but this isn’t the first time a microphone has been used to knock someone silly.
> 
> ...
> 
> Fair enough so far, right?
> 
> 5) And this is just a reach and a half on my part lmao, but it is a nice taste of irony that “Moxley would kill Kenny on the mic” is actually “Kenny killed Moxley WITH the mic.” Heh


I agree with point B and said so in the live thread. Mox looking like Chris Hansen telling Kenny to take a seat right over there was dumb.

The mic was still dumb though. This is the IT person in me speaking, but they make mics as light as possible. It is not like they are made of steel.

Anyway, like I said, I am ready to move on and see what they do with Kenny now. But the mic shot was still dumb.


----------



## RiverFenix

Kenny Omega with Don Callis as has smarmy old school manager/mouthpiece is a big improvement, and also something different for Omega than just going with his greatest hits. 

Callis could be a throwback to Heenan type. Right now all the current managers (Arn, Tully, Jake and Taz) are basically hands off and cannot wrestle - hell can't even bump. Callis _could_ wrestle and can still bump. I used to love when Heenan, or any old school heel manager would be forced to wrestle or tag with his client after months/years of physically involving themselves and getting away with it.


----------



## Whoanma

bdon said:


> *it is a nice taste of irony that “Moxley would kill Kenny on the mic” is actually “Kenny killed Moxley WITH the mic.” Heh*


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I liked the show up until the closing angle which I thought was terrible. It's fucking TNA, absolutely no way I want to see any kind of cross-over, Impact's roster isn't good outside of a VERY select few, and even then, the stench on TNA isn't worth it. I'm pretty sure the world champion is still Rich Swann, no one in the top 8-10 of AEW should be losing to anyone in IMPACT.

Just a bad decision, I get why they did it, to drum up interest, but this is a complete miss for me.


----------



## bdon

Whoanma said:


>


I admit it is such a reach, but goddamn it made me laugh last night while bullshitting with the brother. Haha


----------



## RiverFenix

> Eddie Kingston was shouting away about wanting to fight Lance Archer. A lot of fans were confused by this, because it wasn’t 100% explained during the show. Dave Meltzer noted on Wrestling Observer Radio that Kingston vs Archer was an alternate for the night.
> 
> If the AEW World Title match ended with enough time, then Kingston vs Archer was set to go on afterward. The AEW World Title match took up the entire broadcast, so Eddie Kingston and The Murderhawk Monster were not needed.


That explains the fade to black confusion. I wonder if this was Kingston doing a bit of business for himself though. Kingston, Butcher & Blade face Archer, Fenix and Penta next week. I assume this means PAC already went home.


----------



## Mercian

Not an amazing show for me from a Wrestling standpoint but has the potential to be from the other stuff

Early on the Battle royale looked a mess, John Silver for the smallest guy often the most impressive
OC wins and Inner Circle start squabbling leading to possible break up which I couldnt care less about anyway
Miro like a Bulgarian Lou Ferrigno, sure ive seen the spot used many times but whilst a few people are "Wow Miro, hes great", Im thinking no its still the same guy who struggled with Joey Janela and Sonny Kiss who theyve booked as a Dufus
MJF V Orange Cassidy, doing a great job of ruining someone I thought could be the next great heel in Wrestling

Kazarian V Abdullah the Butcher was Ok because Kaz totally carried it, this man has great worth to AEW so solid

Hydra2 attack the boring Bucks, yay! Stop them talking, looks like the Acclaimed will side with them too like this, not a Bucks fan at all but tag and eight man (Top Flight?) might work very well for those who enjoy the style

Shida interview was OK until she said Covplay  

Tag team was OK, Sting entrance was incredible and one possible stand out moment of the year

Britt was OK

Moxley V Omega started with a lockup! Like the Page match it wasnt the 7 star classic but hey one isnt Terry Funk and one isnt Ric Flair, I really enjoyed the end and done properly what it could lead to, the second huge memorable AEW moment of the show

On paper next weeks Dynamite looks ok also


----------



## fabi1982

I actually read spoilers on my German sports app in the morning and it read really exciting, so I watched more hyped than usual, which probably lead to my not being impressed.

Battle Royal was better than the last one, just not sure about the result, if it ends with Cassidy getting the ring then fine, but Sammy/MJF would have been much better.
Jakob the fatman wrestling is just not a good watch anymore, but interested in next week, hope they split up or something interesting happend.
Tag match I skipped, I cant watch Cody anymore. Very glad small Sting got his win back, was scared Cody gets the pin, so thats plus. Then big/old Sting appeared. Ok I popped, but not as much as I would have if I wouldnt have spoiled myself. But not so sure about that, he shouldnt wrestle, because he might get killed in the ring, Sting as a mouth piece for small Sting would be ok, but hmm I will see where this leads to.
Dissapointed in the Baker match, I hoped it would be better, but still she is the best thing about the womens division. A random attack by lady Sting, but hey she can get a better match out of Baker than the russian girl.
Main event was a great match and hat a lot of very good sequences, the slap battle was just great. Kenny v-triggering Mox into death was just lovely to see and Kenny with the belt is all I wanted out of that Dynamite, so I am happy...at least was until we heard that TNA gets involved?! The TNA everyone in here laughs about when it gets brought up? Hmm lets see how much people will watch next Tuesday and what the announcement will be.

Very good episode if it wouldnt have been a fucking hyped special. Will get a lot of buzz, so lets see what happens next week. If there is no Sting for Darby or some other funny stuff I will be dissapointed.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Two Sheds said:


> To extrapolate again, They had chairs in the ring when Mox was trying to interview Kenny, he threw Kenny into a portable heater, but it was a mic that busted Mox open...it was dumb. It should have been an actual weapon. And look, I am even getting annoyed with myself for harping on this too long, but it was still dumb. Nothing is going to make it not dumb. But I am OK to forget it, I just am not Ok with excusing it.


if we are being honest, this man bladed for a microphone. And he didn’t take a hit with a sharp end but the mesh part of the microphone. I thought that was silly. But after all the v-triggers and one winded angel, there’s no reason to complain about the loss.


----------



## bdon

fabi1982 said:


> I actually read spoilers on my German sports app in the morning and it read really exciting, so I watched more hyped than usual, which probably lead to my not being impressed.
> 
> Battle Royal was better than the last one, just not sure about the result, if it ends with Cassidy getting the ring then fine, but Sammy/MJF would have been much better.
> Jakob the fatman wrestling is just not a good watch anymore, but interested in next week, hope they split up or something interesting happend.
> Tag match I skipped, I cant watch Cody anymore. Very glad small Sting got his win back, was scared Cody gets the pin, so thats plus. Then big/old Sting appeared. Ok I popped, but not as much as I would have if I wouldnt have spoiled myself. But not so sure about that, he shouldnt wrestle, because he might get killed in the ring, Sting as a mouth piece for small Sting would be ok, but hmm I will see where this leads to.
> Dissapointed in the Baker match, I hoped it would be better, but still she is the best thing about the womens division. A random attack by lady Sting, but hey she can get a better match out of Baker than the russian girl.
> Main event was a great match and hat a lot of very good sequences, the slap battle was just great. Kenny v-triggering Mox into death was just lovely to see and Kenny with the belt is all I wanted out of that Dynamite, so I am happy...at least was until we heard that TNA gets involved?! The TNA everyone in here laughs about when it gets brought up? Hmm lets see how much people will watch next Tuesday and what the announcement will be.
> 
> Very good episode if it wouldnt have been a fucking hyped special. Will get a lot of buzz, so lets see what happens next week. If there is no Sting for Darby or some other funny stuff I will be dissapointed.


Broooooo...I feel so bad for you. This was the ONE night that deserved no spoilers. The Sting entrance is a top 10 most unexpected moment for me.


----------



## bdon

It was crazy, @fabi1982 . My brother and I were legit talking at the beginning of the Cody/Darby match how “the one thing that sucks about AEW is not having that Sting character that demands you latch on.” 

15 minutes later, and Sting is making my wife and kids see their husband and father going bonkers, which in turn had my 5 year old daughter screaming Sting’s name and my 9 he old son asking why the facepaint and YouTubing “Crow Sting”.

The fact he had to YouTube Crow Sting means I have failed as a father to date. Haha


----------



## One Shed

Optikk is All Elite said:


> if we are being honest, this man bladed for a microphone. And he didn’t take a hit with a sharp end but the mesh part of the microphone. I thought that was silly. But after all the v-triggers and one winded angel, there’s no reason to complain about the loss.


I am not complaining about the loss, I just think the whole mic thing was unnecessary and needlessly distracting.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> It was crazy, @fabi1982 . My brother and I were legit talking at the beginning of the Cody/Darby match how “the one thing that sucks about AEW is not having that Sting character that demands you latch on.”
> 
> 15 minutes later, and Sting is making my wife and kids see their husband and father going bonkers, which in turn had my 5 year old daughter screaming Sting’s name and my 9 he old son asking why the facepaint and YouTubing “Crow Sting”.
> 
> The fact he had to YouTube Crow Sting means I have failed as a father to date. Haha


You need to assign him homework of watching Nitros on the network ASAP.


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> You need to assign him homework of watching Nitros on the network ASAP.


I kept the Network for years to watch Nitro, but I stopped paying money to Vince the minute he shit on the fans and Bray Wyatt with the bullshit Goldberg squash. That was a final straw for me. No, I didn’t and don’t watch WWE, but I had the Network for moments that demanded attention.

But yeah, bdon jr needs to start watching Nitro. Hah


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> I kept the Network for years to watch Nitro, but I stopped paying money to Vince the minute he shit on the fans and Bray Wyatt with the bullshit Goldberg squash. That was a final straw for me. No, I didn’t and don’t watch WWE, but I had the Network for moments that demanded attention.
> 
> But yeah, bdon jr needs to start watching Nitro. Hah


I stopped watching because of LOLCENAWINS but like a sucker, I always came back to some degree. Smackdown is actually somewhat watchable now with Tribal Chief Reigns and I HATED Reigns for years as the smiley face.


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> I stopped watching because of LOLCENAWINS but like a sucker, I always came back to some degree. Smackdown is actually somewhat watchable now with Tribal Chief Reigns and I HATED Reigns for years as the smiley face.


Well, you know I stopped watching altogether when WCW was bought. It hurt the joy of wrestling for me. Sting being stuck in that Turner contract for so long killed sny love I had. I returned when Joker Sting was haunting Hogan again. I returned a couple of years later for Sting in WWE hoping it was leading to Taker.

It had to be around that time that I first subscribed to the Network, only using it on the rare occasion my nephew would start rambling about something that piqued my interest enough to fast forward and watch without having to spend hours sitting through live BS.

LOLCENAWINS was never on my radar. I believe I mentioned that when we discussed this before. Had no clue what you meant by the saying. Hah


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> He lost via a microphone we're not changing shit up because it's AEW


He lost via a microphone dirty shot and then a finisher

i promise you, if I bonk you in the head with a mic, you‘re going down

its a wrestling staple - what were the other options that would make it better? Chair? Lowblow? All as overplayed

soldering iron to the thigh? Lol

beanbag hackysack to the balls?

what man? Lollolol


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Well, you know I stopped watching altogether when WCW was bought. It hurt the joy of wrestling for me. Sting being stuck in that Turner contract for so long killed sny love I had. I returned when Joker Sting was haunting Hogan again. I returned a couple of years later for Sting in WWE hoping it was leading to Taker.
> 
> It had to be around that time that I first subscribed to the Network, only using it on the rare occasion my nephew would start rambling about something that piqued my interest enough to fast forward and watch without having to spend hours sitting through live BS.
> 
> LOLCENAWINS was never on my radar. I believe I mentioned that when we discussed this before. Had no clue what you meant by the saying. Hah


In 2006 after WWE made it clear they were going to ruin the ECW reboot and Cena was made the guy, I mostly gave up.

Please tell me you have seen Rock vs Hogan though. Nothing can probably ever beat that match for me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Optikk is All Elite said:


> if we are being honest, this man bladed for a microphone. And he didn’t take a hit with a sharp end but the mesh part of the microphone. I thought that was silly. But after all the v-triggers and one winded angel, there’s no reason to complain about the loss.


I dunno mate - it was the same as 1000 mic shots before it


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> In 2006 after WWE made it clear they were going to ruin the ECW reboot and Cena was made the guy, I mostly gave up.
> 
> Please tell me you have seen Rock vs Hogan though. Nothing can probably ever beat that match for me.


I watched it that one night we were bullshitting, and you mentioned it. It was “good”, but as someone who never cared for Hogan and didn’t care for the Attitude Era, it just doesn’t have the same electricity for me. Shawn vs Taker at WM25 is that match for me.

Sting in a 3 minute segment with no words muttered is better than all of that, though. Each time he does it. Haha


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> I watched it that one night we were bullshitting, and you mentioned it. It was “good”, but as someone who never cared for Hogan and didn’t care for the Attitude Era, it just doesn’t have the same electricity for me. Shawn vs Taker at WM25 is that match for me.
> 
> Sting in a 3 minute segment with no words muttered is better than all of that, though. Each time he does it. Haha


I was fully invested and as much as WCW closing sucked, it meant that matches that we thought were impossible actually happened. We got to see 70,000+ people all become 10 years old again for a few minutes. Hogan 2002 pops were just on a different level than anything else. And major props to WWF at the time for actually changing their plans to go with what the audience wanted unlike with Cena a few years later.

Sting/Hogan SHOULD be that match for me, but we know how they screwed that up.


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> In 2006 after WWE made it clear they were going to ruin the ECW reboot and Cena was made the guy, I mostly gave up.
> 
> Please tell me you have seen Rock vs Hogan though. Nothing can probably ever beat that match for me.


You didn't like the 2006 ECW reboot or the 2001 Invasion angle? Lol Damn man...both were so entertaining


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> I was fully invested and as much as WCW closing sucked, it meant that matches that we thought were impossible actually happened. We got to see 70,000+ people all become 10 years old again for a few minutes. Hogan 2002 pops were just on a different level than anything else. And major props to WWF at the time for actually changing their plans to go with what the audience wanted unlike with Cena a few years later.
> 
> *Sting/Hogan SHOULD be that match for me, but we know how they screwed that up.*


Still salty over this one and partially why I can’t ever trust wrestling “to do the right thing”, to let the story write itself.


----------



## One Shed

prosperwithdeen said:


> You didn't like the 2006 ECW reboot or the 2001 Invasion angle? Lol Damn man...both were so entertaining


The Invasion should have been the greatest angle and money maker in wrestling history but they managed to make it horrible. I think almost everyone on here could have booked it better than it was without even trying. It had one or two great moments (Freddie Blassie standing up out of his wheelchair and telling the WWF roster to get up and fight was incredible) but ultimately became WWF vs WWF and McMahon vs McMahon and WCW/ECW were just afterthoughts.


----------



## fabi1982

bdon said:


> It was crazy, @fabi1982 . My brother and I were legit talking at the beginning of the Cody/Darby match how “the one thing that sucks about AEW is not having that Sting character that demands you latch on.”
> 
> 15 minutes later, and Sting is making my wife and kids see their husband and father going bonkers, which in turn had my 5 year old daughter screaming Sting’s name and my 9 he old son asking why the facepaint and YouTubing “Crow Sting”.
> 
> The fact he had to YouTube Crow Sting means I have failed as a father to date. Haha


Haha awesome story  yeah I fucked up on this one. They definitelly teached me that they can be unpredictable. Still the best moment even with the spoiler for a long time, lets see what they do with it. Although seeinh Kenny with the title made me just as happy


----------



## omaroo

I think alot thought maybe we would see sting in a AEW ring but still far dos to TK and others for keeping this under wraps. Really was unpredicatable which was dynamite should be.

For me having sting in AEW is more of a bigger deal than lesnar and goldberg and loved goldberg in WCW. Sting just is a legit legend and icon and a major name so its a major coup for them.

Maybe they could have him do something big on their second show?


----------



## Mister Sinister

52 pages says they succeeded in creating heat. I called it before-- they needed full on fckery in the main event to create buzz. They delivered. I'm reminded of Styles vs Angle on the debut Monday show of TNA (but without the lil Natch thing).


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> The Invasion should have been the greatest angle and money maker in wrestling history but they managed to make it horrible. I think almost everyone on here could have booked it better than it was without even trying. It had one or two great moments (Freddie Blassie standing up out of his wheelchair and telling the WWF roster to get up and fight was incredible) but ultimately became WWF vs WWF and McMahon vs McMahon and WCW/ECW were just afterthoughts.


Maybe it was because I was still pretty young when it happened. I didn't really notice all of those intricacies, I was just marking out for all of the badass moments and fight scenes we got. Maybe I'm just being nostalgic. 

The 2006 ECW reboot was the same way. I was wildly entertained by moments like Sandman making his entrance and RVD beating John Cena at One Night Stand. Cena's mega heel entrance that night was incredible.


----------



## One Shed

prosperwithdeen said:


> Maybe it was because I was still pretty young when it happened. I didn't really notice all of those intricacies, I was just marking out for all of the badass moments and fight scenes we got. Maybe I'm just being nostalgic.
> 
> The 2006 ECW reboot was the same way. I was wildly entertained by moments like Sandman making his entrance and RVD beating John Cena at One Night Stand. Cena's mega heel entrance that night was incredible.


OK, let me back up a moment. I LOVED ECW One Night Stand 2005 and 2006. It was when they made it a TV show on Sci-Fi they shit the bed. Sandman's entrance at ONS 2005 was amazing and sadly unwatchable on the network since they will not pay to license the music. Gladly I have a copy of the original heh. "If Cena wins we riot" was such a great banner and likely a legit threat heh. I loved everything about those events. Mike Awesome managed to even win Joey Styles back with his match against Tanaka. And I give WWE major props for actually allowing Heyman to present those two events as REAL ECW events without censoring him.

I was hopeful and marked out big time when Undertaker's stalker took off the mask and it was DDP. That SHOULD have been huge. But it sucked. The whole Invasion sucked. I know the Time Warner contracts were a big thing, but Vince should have bought out at least one of them especially considering Flair, Hogan, Nash, Hall etc all came in less than a year later. It just became Vince vs Shane and Stephanie. How they did not have Eric Bischoff (who to be fair WAS contacted to be involved and said no because they did not give him details) lead the invasion with the actual TOP stars is the biggest miss in wrestling history, in my opinion. Imagine if Steve Austin was coming out and Goldberg speared him on the stage.


----------



## bdon

By the way, I must apologize to AEW for giving us such small build to Kenny and Moxley.

It’s clear why that was the case now. The angle coming out of the match needs to be the story.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

this is really exciting. If this angle goes well, people will look back at the importance of last night as a milestone in professional wrestling. If TNA/AEW and others join and make people aware of the world of wrestling, that it still exists and is bigger than in the 90's (I think objectively it was more popular, but not as many indies).


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> He lost via a microphone dirty shot and then a finisher
> 
> i promise you, if I bonk you in the head with a mic, you‘re going down
> 
> its a wrestling staple - what were the other options that would make it better? Chair? Lowblow? All as overplayed
> 
> soldering iron to the thigh? Lol
> 
> beanbag hackysack to the balls?
> 
> what man? Lollolol


Again I ask you to name all these microphone lead to finish matches.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Again I ask you to name all these microphone lead to finish matches.


i dunno mate - i’m not some wrestling savant

but we both can agree we’ve seen some mic shots lead to a dusty finish, right? Great or not - even if not a single one comes to mind


----------



## Chip Chipperson

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 48 pages.... ‘aEw dYiNg’


Just throwing it out there but when I first started posting here these threads would reach 45-50 pages for just typical episodes of Dynamite. I'm only bringing this up because I've seen this mentioned 2-3 times already.

Also, it kind of shows the argument of "The thread pages are only high for bad shows" argument incorrect.



Optikk is All Elite said:


> it'll be like WF's glory days all over again
> 
> Need some of the original WF posters from the TNA era back like you and I.


Were there any angry Aussies back then?


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i dunno mate - i’m not some wrestling savant
> 
> but we both can agree we’ve seen some mic shots lead to a dusty finish, right? Great or not - even if not a single one comes to mind


I honestly can't even thinking back to Mr. Kennedy. I can think of them being used in promo segments, but as a turning point in a match no.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

As a wrestling savant I can confirm the microphone has been used as a weapon a fair few times in the past mainly during I Quit matches but I feel like they've been used in typical late 90's early 00's WCW/WWF brawls as well.

Turning point in a match though? I'm not really recalling. For what it's worth I wasn't offended by the finish yesterday...


----------



## yeahbaby!

I loved the match from beginning to end, a mic shot is a well used trope and it was used here well. Besides Mox deserved it, he assaulted Kenny's 'Uncle' or whatever for nothing at all.

Fantastic, amazing match. Back and forth, tremendous false finishes. A bit puzzled about the TNA thing, in that my impression of them was they were so far below AEW for them to bother with.

But overall great show. Loved loved loved seeing Miro go full brute mode on everyone. He should've won.


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> As a wrestling savant I can confirm the microphone has been used as a weapon a fair few times in the past mainly during I Quit matches but I feel like they've been used in typical late 90's early 00's WCW/WWF brawls as well.
> 
> Turning point in a match though? I'm not really recalling. For what it's worth I wasn't offended by the finish yesterday...


Yeah, I didn’t think Goldberg when watching that at all. It was done very well, IMO. I still would prefer brass knuckles, but brass knuckles would have been very definitive as I believer DetroitRiverPhx mentioned. By using the microphone, it allowed the viewing audience to feel instant disappointment in Kenny for cheating, that became a slow burning heat with each V-Trigger to the champ who was selling off his ass that he was out on his feet, and eventually turns into a full blown boil that Callis/Omega have “screwed” AEW.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Shida's promo was awesome, saying Abadon was just a girl cosplaying. Then acting all jumpy when the noise happened and getting the fuck out of there. Job well done Shida.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> Just throwing it out there but when I first started posting here these threads would reach 45-50 pages for just typical episodes of Dynamite. I'm only bringing this up because I've seen this mentioned 2-3 times already.
> 
> Also, it kind of shows the argument of "The thread pages are only high for bad shows" argument incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> Were there any angry Aussies back then?


nope, the ‘48’ pages proves as little about the health of the company as the demise

its just funny is all


----------



## $Dolladrew$

What a show....

My 10 year old self marked the fuck out for sting and literally got misty eyed LMFAO. 

Main event was great,I'm still not watching impact but it was a cool angle I didn't see coming.


----------



## RiverFenix

RapShepard said:


> Again I ask you to name all these microphone lead to finish matches.


The microphone was a weapon. How many times has weapon strikes lead to finishes in matches? What is the difference if it was brass knuckles or a chair shot or a belt shot or a cookie sheet shot or a kendo stick or a megaphone or a tennis racquet?


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard

He was acting hurt and then hit the sucker punch with the mic. He then followed up multiple knee
Strikes and the most protected( which is a good thing) finisher in wrestling. The emphasis was
On the cheap shot. It still took a One Winged Angel to take out Moxley.


----------



## RapShepard

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> The microphone was a weapon. How many times has weapon strikes lead to finishes in matches? What is the difference if it was brass knuckles or a chair shot or a belt shot or a cookie sheet shot or a kendo stick or a megaphone or a tennis racquet?


Because some weapons don't and shouldn't hold the same weight. I mean are you going to sit here and say Leva Bates books should hold the same weight as Stings bat? Of course not because that'd be stupid.


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> Because some weapons don't and shouldn't hold the same weight. I mean are you going to sit here and say Leva Bates books should hold the same weight as Stings bat? Of course not because that'd be stupid.


Some people seem not aware of physics. Hitting people with a 100 page book and a steel chair produce different results.


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> Some people seem not aware of physics. Hitting people with a 100 page book and a steel chair produce different results.


Oh they know the difference, it's just folk upset that I find the microphone stupid pretending that hey all weapons are the same.


----------



## RiverFenix

RapShepard said:


> Because some weapons don't and shouldn't hold the same weight. I mean are you going to sit here and say Leva Bates books should hold the same weight as Stings bat? Of course not because that'd be stupid.


And it didn't. Moxley didn't get hit with Sting's bat hence it didn't knock him out. It dazed him and cut him open - which I'm pretty sure is exactly what a mic shot delivered in such a way non-kayfabe would do to somebody. Why didn't Omega try to pin Moxley after he spiked him with the microphone? Because it wasn't supposed to be a killshot and wasn't treated as one. Omega knew that such a blow from such a weapon wouldn't finish Moxley. It bought him time and space.


----------



## RapShepard

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> And it didn't. Moxley didn't get hit with Sting's bat hence it didn't knock him out. It dazed him and cut him open - which I'm pretty sure is exactly what a mic shot delivered in such a way non-kayfabe would do to somebody. Why didn't Omega try to pin Moxley after he spiked him with the microphone? Because it wasn't supposed to be a killshot and wasn't treated as one. Omega knew that such a blow from such a weapon wouldn't finish Moxley. It bought him time and space.


You had Moxley go undefeated in singles competition for over a year, just to end his streak and title reign with a microphone shot kicking it off. I'm not budging here, you can "but but 99 V-triggers and flaming OWA" all you want. When the catalyst was a fucking microphone it's just goofy. I


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> You had Moxley go undefeated in singles competition for over a year, just to end his streak and title reign with a microphone shot kicking it off. I'm not budging here, you can "but but 99 V-triggers and flaming OWA" all you want. When the catalyst was a fucking microphone it's just goofy. I


Yup, just like Goldberg being beaten by the taser. The Jacknife came after that, but everyone knows what caused the defeat.


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> Yup, just like Goldberg being beaten by the taser. The Jacknife came after that, but everyone knows what caused the defeat.


Exactly lol, like folk are changing up the way things are discussed because saying Moxley's streak and title reign via microphone would be admitting it was fucking dumb.


----------



## Shleppy

Instead of a mic I wish Don Callis snuck some brass knuckles over to Omega to use to crack Mox's head and cause the cut

I liked the finish but a more believable weapon would have made it even better


----------



## bdon

You


RapShepard said:


> Exactly lol, like folk are changing up the way things are discussed because saying Moxley's streak and title reign via microphone would be admitting it was fucking dumb.


Well, I don’t find it stupid. I didn’t exactly mind the cattle prod either. I was only pissed that WCW didn’t get more creative than typical WCW bullshit finishes.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Gumpertthedrunkard said:


> He was acting hurt and then hit the sucker punch with the mic. He then followed up multiple knee
> Strikes and the most protected( which is a good thing) finisher in wrestling. The emphasis was
> On the cheap shot. It still took a One Winged Angel to take out Moxley.


I'll say this, those V-Triggers were really well done. It put the point across that Omega was going all out for the kill.


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> You
> 
> Well, I don’t find it stupid. I didn’t exactly mind the cattle prod either. I was only pissed that WCW didn’t get more creative than typical WCW bullshit finishes.


If you like it great, I like Joey Janela most find him to be the drizzling shits lol. I'm not saying you can't like it. I am however firmly saying I thought it was stupid. I don't think Moxley is ruined, the story is dead, or anything like extreme like that. I just think it was a pretty dumb and underwhelming thing that soured the end for me. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard

Wolf Mark said:


> I'll say this, those V-Triggers were really well done. It put the point across that Omega was going all out for the kill.


I totally agree with this. He put a true heel beat down on Moxley those V Triggers after the cheap shot. Then he sealed the deal with the devestating finisher.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> You
> 
> Well, I don’t find it stupid. I didn’t exactly mind the cattle prod either. I was only pissed that WCW didn’t get more creative than typical WCW bullshit finishes.


You were OK with Nash beating Goldberg with a taser?

How were you a week later with the finger poke of doom?


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> You were OK with Nash beating Goldberg with a taser?
> 
> How were you a week later with the finger poke of doom?


I fucking hated Goldberg. Such a mark character for people who don’t actually like wrestling. “Oooh! Look at all of the wins!!!” No character, can’t sell, can’t wrestle, does everything in a basic shoot and hurts Bret Hart, sucks, but wins a lot.

Mark ass character.

And you know fuck everything Hogan does. Hah


----------



## Wolf Mark

Two Sheds said:


> You were OK with Nash beating Goldberg with a taser?
> 
> How were you a week later with the finger poke of doom?


Personally I'm of two minds with the taser. I know that it was done to protect Goldberg and he had to eventually lose the belt so this happening with a deadly weapon it's fine. As he almost lifted his shoulder up after the loss anyway. But I also think he could have kept the belt longer. 

As for the Finger Poke. I loved it. Because as a nWo fan, I loved that the band was back together, doing a massive heel shocking moment. And it set things up perfectly for a massive nWo-Goldberg war. The main issue is that they completely fumbled the ball for the follow up. Instead it became a Flair-Hogan storyline for no reasons. If after being swerved and attacked, the following month would have been Goldberg decimating the nWo one by one leading to their demise, it would have been great. And really I think I think it would have been massively successful. It remains a mystery why they did not do that. Cause after that, Goldberg stopped being heavily featured and WCW started going on a freefall that they never recovered from.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> I fucking hated Goldberg. Such a mark character for people who don’t actually like wrestling. “Oooh! Look at all of the wins!!!” No character, can’t sell, can’t wrestle, does everything in a basic shoot and hurts Bret Hart, sucks, but wins a lot.
> 
> Mark ass character.
> 
> And you know fuck everything Hogan does. Hah


Hogan was awesome though. His 2002 run was ridiculous(ly) good.

He also built WCW as an actual company.

He literally built the two companies we know for wrestling in the modern era. No matter what rock someone lives under, they know who Hulk Hogan is.

Goldberg is a more nuanced argument I am happy to have later, but I was a big mark in the late 90's for him. he put more butts in seats than anyone in the last ten years.


----------



## One Shed

Wolf Mark said:


> Personally I'm of two minds with the taser. I know that it was done to protect Goldberg and he had to eventually lose the belt so this happening with a deadly weapon it's fine. As he almost lifted his shoulder up after the loss anyway. But I also think he could have kept the belt longer.
> 
> As for the Finger Poke. I loved it. Because as a nWo fan, I loved that the band was back together, doing a massive heel shocking moment. And it set things up perfectly for a massive nWo-Goldberg war. The main issue is that they completely fumbled the ball for the follow up. Instead it became a Flair-Hogan storyline for no reasons. If after being swerved and attacked, the following month would have been Goldberg decimating the nWo one by one leading to their demise, it would have been great. And really I think I think it would have been massively successful. It remains a mystery why they did not do that. Cause after that, Goldberg stopped being heavily featured and WCW started going on a freefall that they never recovered from.


It was all horrible though. Hogan was running for president and retiring one week, then he beat Nash with his finger a week after Goldberg's streak was killed with a taser? The whole thing was dumb. They went from making millions to losing millions within a year.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Two Sheds said:


> Hogan was awesome though. His 2002 run was ridiculous(ly) good.
> 
> He also built WCW as an actual company.
> 
> He literally built the two companies we know for wrestling in the modern era. No matter what rock someone lives under, they know who Hulk Hogan is.
> 
> Goldberg is a more nuanced argument I am happy to have later, but I was a big mark in the late 90's for him. he put more butts in seats than anyone in the last ten years.


The appeal of Goldberg is that not only he brought a whole badass vibe and it's the same reason why people loved the Road Warriors in the 80s but that his shit looked so fucking damn real. It was like "OK I see these guys doing suplexes and holds but this guy is not fucking around!". And it's the same reason why people started to like UFC and MMA. 

Also he was much better than people think. But WCW wanted him to always do less. His match against Nash might be the best big man match I probably ever seen. It was long but he never looked foolish against a big 7 foot guy.


----------



## One Shed

Wolf Mark said:


> The appeal of Goldberg is that not only he brought a whole badass vibe and it's the same reason why people loved the Road Warriors in the 80s but that his shit looked so fucking damn real. It was like "OK I see these guys doing suplexes and holds but this guy is not fucking around!". And it's the same reason why people started to like UFC and MMA.
> 
> Also he was much better than people think. But WCW wanted him to always do less. His match against Nash might be the best big man match I probably ever seen. It was long but he never looked foolish against a big 7 foot guy.


I grew up in Atlanta so I saw a couple Goldberg matches in person. He had a very short shelf life but he was hugely over.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Two Sheds said:


> It was all horrible though. Hogan was running for president and retiring one week, then he beat Nash with his finger a week after Goldberg's streak was killed with a taser? The whole thing was dumb. They went from making millions to losing millions within a year.


Hogan becoming president was part of the swerve, though. The idea was that Hogan was getting away from wrestling. He even talked about it on Leno about wanting to be President. So he comes back just for one match just for fun that he was about to have with Goldberg and he did not even have his wrestling gear on. But then the police arrests Goldberg. And then Nash is like "Bill, don't worry, I'll take on Hogan". And then Nash and Hogan face it each other, the swerve happens and Hogan is Champ again.

The idea was, Hogan was unable to beat Goldberg so they tase him, then Nash handed the belt to Hogan. Only thing is that I wished they would have had an explanation afterwards explaining why Hogan and Nash decided to make amends and bring back the original crew together. Maybe a deal was made where Nash would get some sort power.

As for the ratings, it wasn't as good as RAW but it still stayed pretty high till the summer where it really fell afterwards.


----------



## One Shed

Wolf Mark said:


> Hogan becoming president was part of the swerve, though. The idea was that Hogan was getting away from wrestling. He even talked about it on Leno about wanting to be President. So he comes back just for one match just for fun that he was about to have with Goldberg and he did not even have his wrestling gear on. But then the police arrests Goldberg. And then Nash is like "Bill, don't worry, I'll take on Hogan". And then Nash and Hogan face it each other, the swerve happens and Hogan is Champ again.
> 
> The idea was, Hogan was unable to beat Goldberg so they tase him, then Nash handed the belt to Hogan. Only thing is that I wished they would have had an explanation afterwards explaining why Hogan and Nash decided to make amends and bring back the original crew together. Maybe a deal was made where Nash would get some sort power.
> 
> As for the ratings, it wasn't as good as RAW but it still stayed pretty high till the summer where it really fell afterwards.


I have honestly never met someone who has defended the Finger Poke of Doom. It was the turning point in WCW to destroy them (obviously in my opinion, but said by many others). It might be fun to hear how one could defend it as not horrible.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Two Sheds said:


> I have honestly never met someone who has defended the Finger Poke of Doom. It was the turning point in WCW to destroy them (obviously in my opinion, but said by many others). It might be fun to hear how one could defend it as not horrible.


Well speaking from what I know, at the time all my friends who watched WCW with me loved it, so were people at school. Because we loved swerves and we loved the nWo and the original team was back together(along with new recruits Luger, Buff and BBP). It's only years after WCW had died where I saw people bad mouthing it on the internet that I realised that some people hated it. But I always took it with a grain of salt because a lot of people tend to drink the Meltzer koolaid and history is written by the victors and the WWE in their videos have not stopped bad mouthing it.

Again I keep hearing it was the "turning point" for WCW doing badly but the ratings were still strong. The main reason RAW even won the night it's because Tony Shiavonni was told to say that Foley had become Champ and people switched channel.


----------



## One Shed

Wolf Mark said:


> Well speaking from what I know, at the time all my friends who watched WCW with me loved it, so were people at school. Because we loved swerves and we loved the nWo and the original team was back together(along with new recruits Luger, Buff and BBP). It's only years after WCW had died where I saw people bad mouthing it on the internet that I realised that some people hated it. But I always took it with a grain of salt because a lot of people tend to drink the Meltzer koolaid and history is written by the victors and the WWE in their videos have not stopped bad mouthing it.
> 
> Again I keep hearing it was the "turning point" for WCW doing badly but the ratings were still strong. The main reason RAW even won the night it's because Tony Shiavonni was told to say that Foley had become Champ and people switched channel.


Well, I am definitely not one to defend Meltzer.

We should dig into the ratings a bit. The Finger Poke of Doom took place on January 4th 1999. As far as I remember it was a week or two after Starrcade 1998 where Nash was the first one to beat Goldberg after Hall tasered him. Now, like I said I have never run into anyone who actually defended that decision but if you do that is fine. It is just something I will debate against like any other thing.

And I am honestly needing to sleep soon so if I quit resending please know that is why.

Here are the ratings for January 1999. RAW in the first column, Nitro in the second.


1998-12-284.94.61999-01-045.751999-01-115.551999-01-185.64.41999-01-255.55


So RAW won every week, but it was not hilariously lopsided like it would be eventfully. For me as a fan, it was one of the moments that really made me switch to WWF. I lived in Atlanta and WCW was the hometown brand so it really did take a lot.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Two Sheds said:


> Well, I am definitely not one to defend Meltzer.
> 
> We should dig into the ratings a bit. The Finger Poke of Doom took place on January 4th 1999. As far as I remember it was a week or two after Starrcade 1998 where Nash was the first one to beat Goldberg after Hall tasered him. Now, like I said I have never run into anyone who actually defended that decision but if you do that is fine. It is just something I will debate against like any other thing.
> 
> And I am honestly needing to sleep soon so if I quit resending please know that is why.
> 
> Here are the ratings for January 1999. RAW in the first column, Nitro in the second.
> 
> 
> 1998-12-284.94.61999-01-045.751999-01-115.551999-01-185.64.41999-01-255.55
> 
> 
> So RAW won every week, but it was not hilariously lopsided like it would be eventfully. For me as a fan, it was one of the moments that really made me switch to WWF. I lived in Atlanta and WCW was the hometown brand so it really did take a lot.


Ah got you. Personally I will die a WCW fan, basically. Even at the worst times in 2000 I still was watching and it was pure torture. lol


----------



## 3venflow

Hangman has finally seen Kenny's true colours... I'm feeling this as the main event of Double or Nothing or All Out 2021.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334875532790554626


----------



## omaroo

3venflow said:


> Hangman has finally seen Kenny's true colours... I'm feeling this as the main event of Double or Nothing or All Out 2021.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334875532790554626


Hopefully late 2021 we finally get the page title reign.

Guy will be a big babyface for sure.


----------



## Hitman1987

3venflow said:


> Hangman has finally seen Kenny's true colours... I'm feeling this as the main event of Double or Nothing or All Out 2021.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334875532790554626


That would make a good t-shirt


----------



## Shock Street

3venflow said:


> Hangman has finally seen Kenny's true colours... I'm feeling this as the main event of Double or Nothing or All Out 2021.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334875532790554626


I fucking love Hangman, definitely my favorite in AEW. I loved his moment with Dark Order in the Battle Royale, just wish he didn't get instantly taken out by Matt Hardy after...


----------



## RiverFenix

Who does Kenny wrestle at Revolution? Omega v. Moxley III will probably be saved as doing it so soon just telegraphs Omega retaining. I think the idea will be to get a MOTY match even knowing the outcome. Looking at the roster I think they could go back to Omega vs PAC with the idea Omega wants to get wins back over folks who beat him in the past. 

As for Moxley - because he was carrying the title so long and Cody couldn't challenge for it we haven't seen that match in AEW yet. They might hold off on this longer still though.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Who does Kenny wrestle at Revolution? Omega v. Moxley III will probably be saved as doing it so soon just telegraphs Omega retaining. I think the idea will be to get a MOTY match even knowing the outcome. Looking at the roster I think they could go back to Omega vs PAC with the idea Omega wants to get wins back over folks who beat him in the past.
> 
> As for Moxley - because he was carrying the title so long and Cody couldn't challenge for it we haven't seen that match in AEW yet. They might hold off on this longer still though.


Mox v Cody sounds like a great feud to me, good shout! 

I feel Miro could be another decent opponent for a championship attempt v Omega but they'd need to release him from Kip and build him adequately as a singles star - wouldn't take long imo. Pac v Omega is always going to be great too.


----------



## rbl85

Mox vs Omega will probably happen at revolution since the finish wasn't clean.

If you are in Moxley shoes and you just lost your belt because the other guy cheated, what do you want to do ?

You want to get revenge as soon as possible. (even more now that we know that his wife is pregnant)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mox will do something with the NJPW usa championship next - think he is off for a little bit

Kenny needs a surefire winner / young guy he can elevate?

quick little 2 week JungleBoy program?


----------



## Geeee

They're gonna have to turn some guys face to wrestle Kenny. Weighted too heavily towards heels in AEW. Like even someone like Cody is a face but he's also kind of a cunt LOL.


----------



## 3venflow

I think Mox's next feud should be a side attraction type deal with whoever knocked him out backstage. I'm thinking an MMA fighter, Ken Shamrock or someone who Mox can get a win over in a stipulation match (octagon/cage). Mox has had TWO matches against Josh Barnett called off to due to injury and Covid, and worked his Bloodsport show recently. Minoru Suzuki would have been perfect but for the pandemic. Whoever it is, he could be Callis/Omega's 'assassin' who sidetracks Mox from going straight back after the title.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol, Jericho being Jericho


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334881077257789441


----------



## WhoBookedThisSh!t?

Mox and Kenny botched hitting that ringside heater didn't they? Seemed like Kenny was supposed to get pushed off the top rope and hit the heaters.


----------



## Hitman1987

Finally got around to watching the show and I have to admit that this show was saved by 2 massive individual events:

1st - Sting debut - Goosebumps, this was huge, this guy is an Icon and has a presence that can only be equalled by the likes of people like undertaker/hogan/Rock etc

2nd - Kenny winning the title and leaving for another promotion - This was a massive swerve, i don’t think many saw this coming. The fact that AEW is open for business with other promotions is huge. If they strike a deal with NJPW they could put on some of the greatest matches ever.

Apart from that I thought the show was pretty poor:

Commentary - They are terrible, it’s even more apparent when Don Callis is there as him and JR are great together. They just don’t do enough to sell feuds/wrestlers. Use Schiavone as interviewer as he doesn’t have the in depth wrestling knowledge for commentary and keep Excalibur on dark because he sounds like he’s reading facts about wrestlers off a piece of paper.

battle royal - Hangman got eliminated by Hardy and Wardlow got eliminated by OC, what the fuck is wrong with these bookers. That’s your 2 future Faces of the company eliminated by a broken down has-been and a comedy guy who we’ve already established is not going to get over in ring so stop pushing him so high up the card. MJF also looks like he hasn’t lifted a dumbbell in months.

Cody/Darby/Team Taz - Taz come out with the FTW belt yet the FTW champion is nowhere to be seen. Cody actually looks good with the additional weight but he obviously has to come out after the TNT champion because he’s Cody. Powerhouse Hobbs isn’t actually a powerhouse as he struggled to rag doll Darby compared to Cage, he’s just a bigger, fat guy. For the life of me I cannot understand why they are pushing Hobbs when he has the least to offer of all the other big guys on the roster. His look, ring work, experience, charisma and move set are all worse than any other big guy on roster. He’s not even the best big guy in his own stable. Then after the match Dustin comes to make the save (without QT) and the Gunn club who are 2 metres away in the crowd do fuck all. Then Cage turns up in his full ring gear, even though he didn’t have a match tonight, does he just walk around backstage in pants and kick pads. This was saved by Sting and would’ve been bang average if he didn’t debut.

Main event - this was nothing particularly special in ring, Mox’s jabs/elbows look so weak and the chair segment was stupid. I’m a Kenny fan but he seemed to use a lot of v triggers (before microphone) in this match and also looks a little flabby compared to his pre pandemic self. I can understand others frustrations with the microphone spot as Mox has survived being hit by way worse weapons, it should’ve been something more decisive like a set of brass knuckles, Callis could’ve easily slipped those to Kenny when he was injured on floor. ANYWAY, like the Darby match the ends justified the means in this match and I’m intrigued to see where it goes. I’d like to give a special mention the Don Callis’ driver who shot off at the speed of light.


----------



## Geeee

Does Brian Cage have a match on Dark? That could explain why he was wearing ring gear.


----------



## Aedubya

Why did the Gunn Club not run in when Cody/Arn/Dustin were getting a beat down?
I'm sure they were standing there


----------



## Chip Chipperson

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol, Jericho being Jericho
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334881077257789441


Corny is mentioned weekly by these guys. As mental as Cornette gets sometimes he actually looks like the good one in all this.


----------



## Hitman1987

Geeee said:


> Does Brian Cage have a match on Dark? That could explain why he was wearing ring gear.


Possibly, only a fraction of dynamite viewers watch dark though so they wouldn’t know that.

My main issue is that the reason Tazz and Cody are arguing, and the reason for the tag match in the first place, is because the FTW title isn’t being taken seriously, yet the FTW champion isn’t even at ringside carrying the belt. If he was at ringside in his ring gear it’d be passable but he wasn’t, he was backstage doing nothing.


----------



## Hitman1987

Aedubya said:


> Why did the Gunn Club not run in when Cody/Arn/Dustin were getting a beat down?
> I'm sure they were standing there


Of course they were standing there, Austin Gunn was hanging over the railing again like a fucking idiot


----------



## 3venflow

Geeee said:


> Does Brian Cage have a match on Dark? That could explain why he was wearing ring gear.


Yeah, Cage vs. Danny Limelight was taped for Dark before the show along with Baron Black vs. Sonny Kiss and Alex Gracia vs. Nyla Rose.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334294309177331712


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> Of course they were standing there, Austin Gunn was hanging over the railing again like a fucking idiot


Both of them can be seen jumping up and down when Sting stepped out of the tunnel. Haha


----------



## Shock Street

Hitman1987 said:


> Of course they were standing there, Austin Gunn was hanging over the railing again like a fucking idiot


I actually like Billy and Austin but them being added as part of the Nightmare Family (with Lee Johnson) has to be the most pointless shit done yet... It hasn't come up at all on Dynamite besides during I think ONE Cody entrance?


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> Both of them can be seen jumping up and down when Sting stepped out of the tunnel. Haha


It’s a good thing they haven’t recently been introduced as members of the nightmare family 😂


----------



## Geeee

Hitman1987 said:


> Possibly, only a fraction of dynamite viewers watch dark though so they wouldn’t know that.
> 
> My main issue is that the reason Tazz and Cody are arguing, and the reason for the tag match in the first place, is because the FTW title isn’t being taken seriously, yet the FTW champion isn’t even at ringside carrying the belt. If he was at ringside in his ring gear it’d be passable but he wasn’t, he was backstage doing nothing.


IIRC they already did Cody and Darby vs Cage and Starks, so they were just mixing around the Team Taz members.


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> It’s a good thing they haven’t recently been introduced as members of the nightmare family 😂


B-b-b-but I thought Cody rHHHodes’ storytelling was full of psychology and the best stuff on tv!?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Aedubya said:


> Why did the Gunn Club not run in when Cody/Arn/Dustin were getting a beat down?
> I'm sure they were standing there


Shhh you're not supposed to remember they're friends!


----------



## Hitman1987

Geeee said:


> IIRC they already did Cody and Darby vs Cage and Starks, so they were just mixing around the Team Taz members.


I get that but Cage is part of team Taz, is the biggest deal in team Taz (best record) and is the only champion of team taz so he should be out there with team Taz and carrying his own title.


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> B-b-b-but I thought Cody rHHHodes’ storytelling was full of psychology and the best stuff on tv!?


He’s working you @bdon , just accept it.

We both know that the only reason Cody is involved with this feud is because they wanted to link Sting’s debut with Darby (face paint connection) but Cody had to be part of Sting’s debut.

Cody is the ‘Eater of debuts’


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> He’s working you @bdon , just accept it.
> 
> We both know that the only reason Cody is involved with this feud is because they wanted to link Sting’s debut with Darby (face paint connection) but Cody had to be part of Sting’s debut.
> 
> Cody is the ‘Eater of debuts’


How many big debuts have we seen in a year of Dynamite? How many were linked to Cody?

Butcher and Blade, Jake Roberts, Lance Archer, Sting, do we count Arn Anderson? Who else?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> How many big debuts have we seen in a year of Dynamite? How many were linked to Cody?
> 
> Butcher and Blade, Jake Roberts, Lance Archer, Sting, do we count Arn Anderson? Who else?


Shaq when he comes in is going to be involved with Cody. Don't forget Matt Cardona either


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> How many big debuts have we seen in a year of Dynamite? How many were linked to Cody?
> 
> Butcher and Blade, Jake Roberts, Lance Archer, Sting, do we count Arn Anderson? Who else?


Mike Tyson, Ricky Starks, Eddie Kingston, Warhorse, Jade Cargill, Shaq


----------



## Shock Street

Chip Chipperson said:


> Shaq when he comes in is going to be involved with Cody. Don't forget Matt Cardona either


I bet Shaq never gets mentioned again, I think he got Tyson'd


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Hitman1987 said:


> Mike Tyson, Ricky Starks, Eddie Kingston, Warhorse, Jade Cargill, Shaq


Oh damn I forgot about Tyson on PPV. God damn Cody likes to make himself important.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> Oh damn I forgot about Tyson on PPV. God damn Cody likes to make himself important.


he is important


----------



## Chip Chipperson

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he is important


Not so important that like fifteen debuts have to centre around him in a 13 month period


----------



## Hitman1987

Chip Chipperson said:


> Oh damn I forgot about Tyson on PPV. God damn Cody likes to make himself important.


The only thing more predictable than Cody getting the big debut is the Cody Cutter


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> Mike Tyson, Ricky Starks, Eddie Kingston, Warhorse, Jade Cargill, Shaq


Goddamn! He really is a piece of shit. And people want to claim _I_ am the one getting worked!? Motherfucker went from Midgard Cody to Cody rHHHodes and pitting himself as the gate keeper of all new faces and stories, and suddenly these people who claim _I_ am the one being worked believe Cody just miraculously became a main event superstar.

That Bleach-Blonde Dipshit with the Chicklet Teeth definitely knows how to work the marks into a frenzy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not so important that like fifteen debuts have to centre around him in a 13 month period


he’s the best in the company at telling a story - makes sense to me

besides, the two biggest debuts centred around Kenny and now Darby

Mox / Kenny and Sting / Darby

unless people think Cody was the main focus of that Sting entrance - if so, go listen to Busted Open and let Bully smarten you up


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hell Pac / Hangman

Tyson / Jericho

who was Cody’s big debuts again?

Miro? Nope..... Cage? Nope

it was just Brodie - and even that took some build

_space reserved for Shaq_


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not so important that like fifteen debuts have to centre around him in a 13 month period


We also forgot Jake Hager on the premier episode.

Jake Hager
Butcher
Blade
Jake Roberts
Lance Archer
Mike Tyson
Ricky Starks
Eddie Kingston
Jade Cargill
Shaq
Sting

That’s 11 characters bein introduced in segments with Cody in 13 months.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> Goddamn! He really is a piece of shit. And people want to claim _I_ am the one getting worked!? Motherfucker went from Midgard Cody to Cody rHHHodes and pitting himself as the gate keeper of all new faces and stories, and suddenly these people who claim _I_ am the one being worked believe Cody just miraculously became a main event superstar.
> 
> That Bleach-Blonde Dipshit with the Chicklet Teeth definitely knows how to work the marks into a frenzy.


Fuck yeah! TELL EM BDON!!


----------



## bdon

He 


LifeInCattleClass said:


> he’s the best in the company at telling a story - makes sense to me
> 
> besides, the two biggest debuts centred around Kenny and now Darby
> 
> Mox / Kenny and Sting / Darby
> 
> unless people think Cody was the main focus of that Sting entrance - if so, go listen to Busted Open and let Bully smarten you up


Cody has to be involved in the segment is the issue. He has to work with the guy getting all of the attention. Just like Daddy Hunter.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> Fuck yeah! TELL EM BDON!!


lol... now i am afraid to take him off ignore

bdon, only love mate - but your cody rants is too much   (especially for a quiet weekend i am planning)

so, i’ll have to take chip’s word that you ‘told me’ and we can leave it at that


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol... now i am afraid to take him off ignore
> 
> bdon, only love mate - but your cody rants is too much
> 
> so, i’ll have to take chip’s word that you ‘told me’ and we can leave it at that


You’re not important enough to place on any ignore list, so there is that.


----------



## Hitman1987

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he’s the best in the company at telling a story - makes sense to me
> 
> besides, the two biggest debuts centred around Kenny and now Darby
> 
> Mox / Kenny and Sting / Darby
> 
> unless people think Cody was the main focus of that Sting entrance - if so, go listen to Busted Open and let Bully smarten you up


The Sting debut did not centre around Darby as he came in and looked at Cody and Darby.


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> We also forgot Jake Hager on the premier episode.
> 
> Jake Hager
> Butcher
> Blade
> Jake Roberts
> Lance Archer
> Mike Tyson
> Ricky Starks
> Eddie Kingston
> Jade Cargill
> Shaq
> Sting
> 
> That’s 11 characters bein introduced in segments with Cody in 13 months.


Imagine being an EVP, controlling the book, hogging the debuts, taking up the largest part of the show, making your own belt and running an open challenge and having the biggest entrance on roster and still not being the best part of the show.


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> Imagine being an EVP, controlling the book, hogging the debuts, taking up the largest part of the show, making your own belt and running an open challenge and having the biggest entrance on roster and still not being the best part of the show.


I’d legit be embarrassed if I was him, especially after all the shit he’s talked about not having the freedom he deserved in WWE.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hitman1987 said:


> The Sting debut did not centre around Darby as he came in and looked at Cody and Darby.


he ended with Darby, the staredown was with Darby, the most time was spent with Darby, the similarities is the most with Darby

and the weeks of foreshadowing, of Darby ‘sitting in the audience seats, looking from far above’ was around Darby

don’t get me wrong - Cody will he involved, as will Arn and team Taz etc

but this debut has put Darby / Sting’s relationship - whatever that may be, in focus first

we’ll see next week though... should be interesting


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> I’d legit be embarrassed if I was him, especially after all the shit he’s talked about not having the freedom he deserved in WWE.


That’s my main gripe with him, he soaks up all the face reactions and sympathy for being mistreated by WWE, but then goes and acts the exact same way as HHH now that he has the power to do. He’s a hypocrite.


----------



## Hitman1987

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he ended with Darby, the staredown was with Darby, the most time was spent with Darby, the similarities is the most with Darby
> 
> and the weeks of foreshadowing, of Darby ‘sitting in the audience seats, looking from far above’ was around Darby
> 
> don’t get me wrong - Cody will he involved, as will Arn and team Taz etc
> 
> but this debut has put Darby / Sting’s relationship - whatever that may be, in focus first
> 
> we’ll see next week though... should be interesting


My argument would be though that if this whole story is about Darby then why is Cody even involved at all, to me it’s taking the emphasis off Darby.

Sting’s debut would’ve been better had it happened at full gear when it was just Darby and Cody, this would’ve truly put Darby over and emphasised their alignment.

Now we’re just left thinking is Sting there for Darby or Cody? Or both?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Hitman1987 said:


> That’s my main gripe with him, he soaks up all the face reactions and sympathy for being mistreated by WWE, but then goes and acts the exact same way as HHH now that he has the power to do. He’s a hypocrite.


Tell em'


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> My argument would be though that if this whole story is about Darby then why is Cody even involved at all, to me it’s taking the emphasis off Darby.
> 
> Sting’s debut would’ve been better had it happened at full gear when it was just Darby and Cody, this would’ve truly put Darby over and emphasised their alignment.
> 
> Now we’re just left thinking is Sting there for Darby or Cody? Or both?


It buries the angle, and people don’t seem to understand that. They only know the term burial as someone being “dead” in the company before leaving, but when Cody acts as the top baby face but pulls heel-ish tactics, it kills any way for lesser talents (who have limited TV time and power compared to Cody rHHHodes) a chance to stand out.

There is a reason Shane Helms legitimately asked Taker about using the choke slam, because if Shane Helms begins using it, the move isn’t as special when Taker does it.

The same logic applies to Cody acting as both Face/Heel. It applies to Cody getting damn near every new debut to the point that even though the angle is clearly for Darby, the audience is left wondering if Sting is there solely for Darby or will he be involved somehow with Cody as well..? It isn’t at all preposterous to question that seeing as how Cody literally shoved Moxley out of the Darby/Hobbs/Team Taz storyline and inserted himself.

Cody Garrett Runnels is a real piece of shit that is ruining AEW with this mentality that everything has to revolve around him. He is NOT the best goddamn thing on the show, and the numbers show that. This company was not started for him to suck his own tiny dick with his daddy’s coke straw. (Pause for the visual of Cody holding a straw to his dick haha)

It’s ok to be Midcard Cody. I pray he one day learns to love himself enough to accept that and to let go of whatever BS beliefs about himself and his family that Vince and Hunter smacked in his mind like Leonardo DiCaprio in Inception.


----------



## RapShepard

Cody definitely makes sure to strategically place himself in great positions. He's doing the current day HHH thing where since it's not for the top belt you can't really complain that much because "what is he supposed to wrestle nobodies?". 

But the list of debuts connected to him in some way is staggering

Darby
Spears
Tully
Hager
Jericho's grandma's friend from church
Butcher and Blade
Jake Roberts
Vance Archer
Mike Tyson
Starks
Shaq's name
Sting

But he's entertaining so fuck it, abuse that power lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hitman1987 said:


> My argument would be though that if this whole story is about Darby then why is Cody even involved at all, to me it’s taking the emphasis off Darby.
> 
> Sting’s debut would’ve been better had it happened at full gear when it was just Darby and Cody, this would’ve truly put Darby over and emphasised their alignment.
> 
> Now we’re just left thinking is Sting there for Darby or Cody? Or both?


its a prime setup for a 6-man.

plus you have the added history of Sting / Arn

and you have the Cody / Darby history

it makes sense to me


----------



## Piers

Has Brodie come back this week? Where is he?


----------



## bdon

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Has Brodie come back this week? Where is he?


Buying Cody time to run through another feud, realize the crowd is getting bored with him, so Cody will suddenly be teaming with Adam Page to fend off the Dark Order.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> Buying Cody time to run through another feud, realize the crowd is getting bored with him, so Cody will suddenly be teaming with Adam Page to fend off the Dark Order.


Don't forget Cody getting involved with the debut of AEW's next big signing Sid Vicious.


----------



## Wolf Mark

3venflow said:


> Hangman has finally seen Kenny's true colours... I'm feeling this as the main event of Double or Nothing or All Out 2021.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334875532790554626


I'm disappointed that THIS was the thing that pissed Hangman off with Kenny. And not something more personal. Cheated on another guy that Hangman doesn't really care about. And he didn't cheated again Page himself when they faced each other.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Chip Chipperson said:


> Don't forget Cody getting involved with the debut of AEW's next big signing Sid Vicious.


🤣😂🤣😂


----------



## Klitschko

bdon said:


> Buying Cody time to run through another feud, realize the crowd is getting bored with him, so Cody will suddenly be teaming with Adam Page to fend off the Dark Order.


He's starting to do that whole Cena thing. You know, the one where he would pair up with people that were popular just so they could deflect some heat from him. First step right now is Darby. Slowly stealing the stoplight from him and taking lead in this whole Dary/Team Tazz storyline that has been going on for months.


----------



## Bubbly

Really good show so far. I'm just up to the Moxley interview.

Btw Sting talks next week - I always think it's better when you keep a mic from Sting. He has more mystique. But let's see.


----------



## bdon

Klitschko said:


> He's starting to do that whole Cena thing. You know, the one where he would pair up with people that were popular just so they could deflect some heat from him. First step right now is Darby. Slowly stealing the stoplight from him and taking lead in this whole Dary/Team Tazz storyline that has been going on for months.


He’s been on this shit, bro. Look at the list of debuts, first this or that’s, etc. 

Cody gives the audience no choice to but to accept him as a star or not watch.


----------



## Hitman1987

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its a prime setup for a 6-man.
> 
> plus you have the added history of Sting / Arn
> 
> and you have the Cody / Darby history
> 
> it makes sense to me


I agree that there is history between Cody and Darby and I’ll take your word for it about Sting and Arn but this feud started with Darby and Cage, then it changed to Darby on Starks because they couldn’t have Cage lose to Darby and remain credible, then Darby was plucked out of that feud to give Cody a good full gear match, then Darby won the title (a month ago but hasn’t even defended it yet), Cody then did the Jade/Shaq segment which was basically to give his wife something to do, Cody then dropped that and changed the feud from Darby vs Tram Taz to Cody vs team Taz. Then Cody is the guy who takes all the post match best downs (to get the face reaction and sympathy) while Darby (the champion) just lies in the corner.

Darby won the belt a month again and he hasn’t even had time to breath with it yet because he can’t get away from Cody.

Cody stole Darby’s feud, his face reactions and now half of the sting debut. How can Darby get over if he can’t get out from under Cody’s cloud.

Also, from what I saw, it doesn’t seem like Sting was happy with Cody, and he shouldn’t be because Sting stood against everything that Cody is, abuse of power.


----------



## Hitman1987

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Has Brodie come back this week? Where is he?


He has an “ankle injury“, it must be bad because it is stopping him doing vignettes and cutting promos.

Meanwhile, Matt Jackson has an ankle injury and is cutting promos, doing super kicks and winning titles.


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> I agree that there is history between Cody and Darby and I’ll take your word for it about Sting and Arn but this feud started with Darby and Cage, then it changed to Darby on Starks because they couldn’t have Cage lose to Darby and remain credible, then Darby was plucked out of that feud to give Cody a good full gear match, then Darby won the title (a month ago but hasn’t even defended it yet), Cody then did the Jade/Shaq segment which was basically to give his wife something to do, Cody then dropped that and changed the feud from Darby vs Tram Taz to Cody vs team Taz. Then Cody is the guy who takes all the post match best downs (to get the face reaction and sympathy) while Darby (the champion) just lies in the corner.
> 
> Darby won the belt a month again and he hasn’t even had time to breath with it yet because he can’t get away from Cody.
> 
> Cody stole Darby’s feud, his face reactions and now half of the sting debut. How can Darby get over if he can’t get out from under Cody’s cloud.
> 
> Also, from what I saw, it doesn’t seem like Sting was happy with Cody, and he shouldn’t be because Sting stood against everything that Cody is, abuse of power.


He won’t admit to any wrong doings by Cody, brother. You’re wasting your time.


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> *He has an “ankle injury“, it must be bad because it is stopping him doing vignettes and cutting promos.*
> 
> Meanwhile, Matt Jackson has an ankle injury and is cutting promos, doing super kicks and winning titles.


Read: Cody has nothing for Brodie at the moment. Let the fans tire of Cody and Darby or Cody and Team Taz or Cody and Sting or Cody and Shaq or maybe circle back to Cody and MJF...THEN we’ll call you up, Mr Brodie Lee!


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> It buries the angle, and people don’t seem to understand that. They only know the term burial as someone being “dead” in the company before leaving, but when Cody acts as the top baby face but pulls heel-ish tactics, it kills any way for lesser talents (who have limited TV time and power compared to Cody rHHHodes) a chance to stand out.
> 
> There is a reason Shane Helms legitimately asked Taker about using the choke slam, because if Shane Helms begins using it, the move isn’t as special when Taker does it.
> 
> The same logic applies to Cody acting as both Face/Heel. It applies to Cody getting damn near every new debut to the point that even though the angle is clearly for Darby, the audience is left wondering if Sting is there solely for Darby or will he be involved somehow with Cody as well..? It isn’t at all preposterous to question that seeing as how Cody literally shoved Moxley out of the Darby/Hobbs/Team Taz storyline and inserted himself.
> 
> Cody Garrett Runnels is a real piece of shit that is ruining AEW with this mentality that everything has to revolve around him. He is NOT the best goddamn thing on the show, and the numbers show that. This company was not started for him to suck his own tiny dick with his daddy’s coke straw. (Pause for the visual of Cody holding a straw to his dick haha)
> 
> It’s ok to be Midcard Cody. I pray he one day learns to love himself enough to accept that and to let go of whatever BS beliefs about himself and his family that Vince and Hunter smacked in his mind like Leonardo DiCaprio in Inception.


He is his own worst enemy, by the time he properly turns heel he will have nothing new to show the crowd because has already acted heel for months, then he will sulk because he isn’t getting the reactions he wants and will overcompensate by pushing himself down people’s throats and the crowd will turn on him. 

You heard it here first.


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> He is his own worst enemy, by the time he properly turns heel he will have nothing new to show the crowd because has already acted heel for months, then he will sulk because he isn’t getting the reactions he wants and will overcompensate by pushing himself down people’s throats and the crowd will turn on him.
> 
> You heard it here first.


But he is the only one who uNdErStAnDs pSyChOlOgY!


----------



## Aedubya

Bubbly said:


> Btw Sting talks next week - I always think it's better when you keep a mic from Sting. He has more mystique. But let's see.


Agree


----------



## Aedubya

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Has Brodie come back this week? Where is he?


He wasn't on this weeks ep (did u watch? Lol) he has not been announced for upcoming ep....yet

He is recovering from ankle surgery


----------



## Piers

Aedubya said:


> He wasn't on this weeks ep (did u watch? Lol) he has not been announced for upcoming ep....yet
> 
> He is recovering from ankle surgery


I haven't watched this week's episode, no. Thanks !


----------



## bdon

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I haven't watched this week's episode, no. Thanks !


Oh bro! You have GOT to find time!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hitman1987 said:


> I agree that there is history between Cody and Darby and I’ll take your word for it about Sting and Arn but this feud started with Darby and Cage, then it changed to Darby on Starks because they couldn’t have Cage lose to Darby and remain credible, then Darby was plucked out of that feud to give Cody a good full gear match, then Darby won the title (a month ago but hasn’t even defended it yet), Cody then did the Jade/Shaq segment which was basically to give his wife something to do, Cody then dropped that and changed the feud from Darby vs Tram Taz to Cody vs team Taz. Then Cody is the guy who takes all the post match best downs (to get the face reaction and sympathy) while Darby (the champion) just lies in the corner.
> 
> Darby won the belt a month again and he hasn’t even had time to breath with it yet because he can’t get away from Cody.
> 
> Cody stole Darby’s feud, his face reactions and now half of the sting debut. How can Darby get over if he can’t get out from under Cody’s cloud.
> 
> Also, from what I saw, it doesn’t seem like Sting was happy with Cody, and he shouldn’t be because Sting stood against everything that Cody is, abuse of power.


Cody cannot steal Darby's feud - its his to give and take

Darby is only in this spot because Cody put him there - and he continues to put him in the 'rub' position

Rub from Cody, Rub from Jericho, Rub from Mox and now Rub from Sting

its actually a very nice study case in building a star

remember, this was emo skateboard kid coming in - now he is in program with Sting - that is quite the leap in a year


----------



## Pentagon Senior

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cody cannot steal Darby's feud - its his to give and take
> 
> Darby is only in this spot because Cody put him there - and he continues to put him in the 'rub' position
> 
> Rub from Cody, Rub from Jericho, Rub from Mox and now Rub from Sting
> 
> its actually a very nice study case in building a star
> 
> remember, this was emo skateboard kid coming in - now he is in program with Sting - that is quite the leap in a year


I get both sides of this argument. Cody clearly has an ego and does get involved in lots of content but for me it kinda works because he's charismatic, a good storyteller and his personal journey epitomises the whole AEW ethos. So it's not bothering me...yet...but I can see why it'd put your nose out if joint if you're not a fan. 

With Darby, he's had a dramatic rise in AEW and has had a rub from those moments. It's been fun to watch and there's so much more to come. For me, having Sting stare down Arn, Dustin, Cody then _finally _Darby like he did - told a great story about passing the baton to the next generation. I loved it and wouldn't have wanted Cody et al removed from the scene. 

Darby will need to fly alone one day and I'm sure he will.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pentagon Senior said:


> I get both sides of this argument. Cody clearly has an ego and does get involved in lots of content but for me it kinda works because he's charismatic, a good storyteller and his personal journey epitomises the whole AEW ethos. So it's not bothering me...yet...but I can see why it'd put your nose out if joint if you're not a fan.
> 
> With Darby, he's had a dramatic rise in AEW and has had a rub from those moments. It's been fun to watch and there's so much more to come. For me, having Sting stare down Arn, Dustin, Cody then _finally _Darby like he did - told a great story about passing the baton to the next generation. I loved it and wouldn't have wanted Cody et al removed from the scene.
> 
> Darby will need to fly alone one day and I'm sure he will.


Cody for sure has an ego and he for sure puts himself in good story-heavy spots

MY issue is people saying it is undeserved - he 100% deserves his spot

fuuck, IMO he deserves more - he should be AEW champ

everything he has been involved with was made instantly better than what it could've been


but to suggest that every week he starts the show with a promo, and then is in the middle with a segment and then dominates the main event like HHH of Jeff, is just factually untrue


----------



## Pentagon Senior

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cody for sure has an ego and he for sure puts himself in good story-heavy spots
> 
> MY issue is people saying it is undeserved - he 100% deserves his spot
> 
> fuuck, IMO he deserves more - he should be AEW champ
> 
> everything he has been involved with was made instantly better than what it could've been
> 
> 
> but to suggest he starts the show with a promo, and then is in the middle with a segment and then dominates the main event like HHH of Jeff, is just factually untrue


I agree with that, he does deserve his spot. He's one of the best all round packages, possibly THE best storyteller, has charisma and embodies what AEW is about. He should be front and centre imo. 

But as with everything there is a balance to be found - at some point in the future that mantle will need to be passed on before he gets saturated.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pentagon Senior said:


> I agree with that, he does deserve his spot. He's one of the best all round packages, possibly THE best storyteller, has charisma and embodies what AEW is about. He should be front and centre imo.
> 
> But as with everything there is a balance to be found - at some point in the future that mantle will need to be passed on before he gets saturated.


i'll be the first to shout about it if he's overstayed his welcome - especially if he dominates for large periods as a heel like HHH did with Evolution

but we're far off from that


----------



## Pentagon Senior

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i'll be the first to shout about it if he's overstayed his welcome - especially if he dominates for large periods as a heel like HHH did with Evolution
> 
> but we're far off from that


Agreed. Atm I love his epic entrance's and the whole shebang that goes with him!


----------



## bdon

There is no point for Cody to stand in the way of Sting and Darby. The sorry, bleached blonde dipshit with the chicklet teeth HAS to get out of Darby’s way and let Sting’s time in AEW be about DARBY. Not Darby’s fight with Taz alongside Cody. Not Darby and Cody exchanging the TV title. Not Darby and Sting helping Cody with his next beat down.

Solely about Darby, his growth, and his mentor ship from Sting in his own feuds and own stories.

And if you can’t see why 11 debuts linked to Cody in 14 months had BETTER make you interesting, then you will simply buy anything these people sell you. Surprise debuts are always an interesting segment. Think one or two of those wouldn’t have been interesting for an Adam Page, Jungle Boy, Kenny Omega, or any other criminally underused character on the show?

Nah. Cody has to burn through every character, effectively telling every audience member that he is far and away the most important character on the roster. Cody having his hand in every type of new match stipulation, wrestler debut, storyline, etc buries the rest of the roster, because if/when someone gets one of those it’s “ho him, Cody rHHHodes has already had 20 wrestlers come to AEW just to ‘fight’ him.” Or it’s “Oh well, Cody already did that. Cody already done that, too.”

With the way he books himself, how does anyone else stand a chance to feel special?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Pentagon Senior said:


> Agreed. Atm I love his epic entrance's and the whole shebang that goes with him!


Cody definitely deserves all of his entrances and focus. Idk how anyone can disagree otherwise.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Hitman1987 said:


> I agree that there is history between Cody and Darby and I’ll take your word for it about Sting and Arn but this feud started with Darby and Cage, then it changed to Darby on Starks because they couldn’t have Cage lose to Darby and remain credible, then Darby was plucked out of that feud to give Cody a good full gear match, then Darby won the title (a month ago but hasn’t even defended it yet), Cody then did the Jade/Shaq segment which was basically to give his wife something to do, Cody then dropped that and changed the feud from Darby vs Tram Taz to Cody vs team Taz. Then Cody is the guy who takes all the post match best downs (to get the face reaction and sympathy) while Darby (the champion) just lies in the corner.
> 
> Darby won the belt a month again and he hasn’t even had time to breath with it yet because he can’t get away from Cody.
> 
> Cody stole Darby’s feud, his face reactions and now half of the sting debut. How can Darby get over if he can’t get out from under Cody’s cloud.
> 
> Also, from what I saw, it doesn’t seem like Sting was happy with Cody, and he shouldn’t be because Sting stood against everything that Cody is, abuse of power.


Seriously Sting should just have beaten the crap out of Cody with the bat. Cancer removed.


----------



## Hitman1987

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cody cannot steal Darby's feud - its his to give and take
> 
> Darby is only in this spot because Cody put him there - and he continues to put him in the 'rub' position
> 
> Rub from Cody, Rub from Jericho, Rub from Mox and now Rub from Sting
> 
> its actually a very nice study case in building a star
> 
> remember, this was emo skateboard kid coming in - now he is in program with Sting - that is quite the leap in a year


I don’t think this is something we will ever agree on, and it’s probably because you see it 1 way as you like Cody and I see it another way as I don’t like Cody.

Do you really think Darby has a say on whether Cody inserts himself into the feud or not? Cody is an EVP and up until full gear had beat Darby several times. Cody also didn’t give Darby the Mox and Jericho rubs, they did. 

My suspicions about Cody’s selfishness were cemented when he returned after 5-6 weeks with a WrestleMania entrance, looking like a heel with dark hair, and then he buried Brodie flat in another Cody-only gimmick match which undone Brodie’s squash win and all his earned momentum. Then he cried to get sympathy again. Brodie has since been off screen without any on-screen explanation and his stable is leaderless but still all over the show.

Also, with regards to Cody giving Darby the rub, Darby won by a quick roll up when it should have been using the coffin drop to make it an actual clean finish, not a fluke. Then Darby was off TV the following week so didn’t get chance to celebrate, while Cody was giving himself another celeb rub. Then Darby got pinned in his first match as TNT champ and had to lie in corner while Cody soaked up the Hobbs turn and the belt shot. Then the feud became about Cody and Taz because of Taz’s son, then is the most recent match Darby got the pin over starks, something he’s done already, then spent the post match in the corner again while Cody took the beating, again. Then Sting came in and looked at both, it appeared he liked Darby and didn’t like Cody, which probably means he will manage Darby against Cody so Cody still gets the Sting rub.

This is also leaving out how he buried Archer, puts his wife and friends all over show and created his own title and called it the ACE title to rival the AEW title because it was obviously decided that Jericho and Mox would be the first 2 champs and Cody didn’t want to wait around for his turn to be champ.

That’s how I see it anyway


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hitman1987 said:


> I don’t think this is something we will ever agree on, and it’s probably because you see it 1 way as you like Cody and I see it another way as I don’t like Cody.
> 
> Do you really think Darby has a say on whether Cody inserts himself into the feud or not? Cody is an EVP and up until full gear had beat Darby several times. Cody also didn’t give Darby the Mox and Jericho rubs, they did.
> 
> My suspicions about Cody’s selfishness were cemented when he returned after 5-6 weeks with a WrestleMania entrance, looking like a heel with dark hair, and then he buried Brodie flat in another Cody-only gimmick match which undone Brodie’s squash win and all his earned momentum. Then he cried to get sympathy again. Brodie has since been off screen without any on-screen explanation and his stable is leaderless but still all over the show.
> 
> Also, with regards to Cody giving Darby the rub, Darby won by a quick roll up when it should have been using the coffin drop to make it an actual clean finish, not a fluke. Then Darby was off TV the following week so didn’t get chance to celebrate, while Cody was giving himself another celeb rub. Then Darby got pinned in his first match as TNT champ and had to lie in corner while Cody soaked up the Hobbs turn and the belt shot. Then the feud became about Cody and Taz because of Taz’s son, then is the most recent match Darby got the pin over starks, something he’s done already, then spent the post match in the corner again while Cody took the beating, again. Then Sting came in and looked at both, it appeared he liked Darby and didn’t like Cody, which probably means he will manage Darby against Cody so Cody still gets the Sting rub.
> 
> This is also leaving out how he buried Archer, puts his wife and friends all over show and created his own title and called it the ACE title to rival the AEW title because it was obviously decided that Jericho and Mox would be the first 2 champs and Cody didn’t want to wait around for his turn to be champ.
> 
> That’s how I see it anyway


yeah, might not likely agree

but saying Cody didn't give Darby the rubs with Jericho, Mox is wrong

he books the singles mens division - he signed Darby

he put him in that position to face Mox / Jericho - he booked it

also, he booked himself not to be AEW champ - he very likely could've - so, the TNT title wasn't created because he 'could not wait his turn'


----------



## Pentagon Senior

I do agree Cody puts himself into lots of positions and it may well get tired at some point (not yet for me).

But does anyone truly think that the Darby Allin of 18 months ago would have foreseen being the focal point of a flippin *Sting* comeback angle? And without what Cody/AEW has done for him? (is Cody responsible for signing him in the first place too 🤔)

Without Cody and AEW could Darby Allin even dream of being involved in such a momentus occasion? It's *Sting *for flips sake lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pentagon Senior said:


> I do agree Cody puts himself into lots of positions and it may well get tired at some point (not yet for me).
> 
> But does anyone truly think that the Darby Allin of 18 months ago would have foreseen being the focal point of a flippin *Sting* comeback angle? And without what Cody/AEW has done for him? (is Cody responsible for signing him in the first place too 🤔)
> 
> Without Cody and AEW could Darby Allin even dream of being involved in such a momentus occasion? It's *Sting *for flips sake lol


yup, Cody signed Darby


----------



## Hitman1987

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah, might not likely agree
> 
> but saying Cody didn't give Darby the rubs with Jericho, Mox is wrong
> 
> he books the singles mens division - he signed Darby
> 
> he put him in that position to face Mox / Jericho - he booked it
> 
> also, he booked himself not to be AEW champ - he very likely could've - so, the TNT title wasn't created because he 'could not wait his turn'


Do you honestly think Cody is telling Jericho or Mox who they are and aren’t facing? I’m pretty sure both those guys earn more than Cody and have creative control, hence the fact that Jericho is singing and dancing and every match of Mox’s is a hardcore match.

Cody may have signed Darby but he didn’t get Darby over, Darby did that himself and he hasn’t given Darby the title and said run with it and see what you can do, he’s given it to him and is holding his hand while Darby is champion and stealing his face moments where the crowd should be sympathising with Darby but instead it’s Cody.

As for the AEW title, he booked a silly stipulation to make the match and the aftermath about him, as he probably knew he was losing. Now it’s pretty much impossible to talk about the AEW title without referencing that Cody can’t fight for it. He also shouldn’t have beaten Archer in the final and shouldn’t have beaten Brodie so quickly upon his return.

Eventually Cody will undo his stipulation, playing it off as a heel action, but the damage will be done because it will show that there’s no point committing to AEW stipulations because they will just undo them in the future.

I suppose only time will tell, my prediction is this feud will lead to Cody vs Sting (Cody being the establishment and Sting being anti-establishment) but Cody will let Sting win to prove he isn’t HHH, and Darby will head off to defend his TNT title against one of team Taz (which he could’ve been doing anyway)


----------



## Hitman1987

Pentagon Senior said:


> I do agree Cody puts himself into lots of positions and it may well get tired at some point (not yet for me).
> 
> But does anyone truly think that the Darby Allin of 18 months ago would have foreseen being the focal point of a flippin *Sting* comeback angle? And without what Cody/AEW has done for him? (is Cody responsible for signing him in the first place too 🤔)
> 
> Without Cody and AEW could Darby Allin even dream of being involved in such a momentus occasion? It's *Sting *for flips sake lol


I appreciate you stepping in as special guest referee for ‘Hitman vs Cattle’, I think we are probably going to have to settle this in an I Quit match 😂

I don’t know what Darby was doing before AEW but if Cody did pick him up as a rough diamond that nobody else would’ve picked up in a million years then I’ll give Cody credit for recognising the potential.

Let’s be honest though, if Darby didn’t paint half his face there would be no reason for him to be involved with Sting.

Did Darby wrestle and paint his face before AEW?


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Hitman1987 said:


> I appreciate you stepping in as special guest referee for ‘Hitman vs Cattle’, I think we are probably going to have to settle this in an I Quit match 😂
> 
> I don’t know what Darby was doing before AEW but if Cody did pick him up as a rough diamond that nobody else would’ve picked up in a million years then I’ll give Cody credit for recognising the potential.
> 
> Let’s be honest though, if Darby didn’t paint half his face there would be no reason for him to be involved with Sting.
> 
> Did Darby wrestle and paint his face before AEW?


Haha, has a triple threat I Quit match ever been done? Could be kinda cool tbh

I dunno to be honest and you're right about the face paint but I can only imagine Darby Allin is in dream world right now and is probably very thankful to Cody for helping him into a position where he felt like a credible focal point for a flippin *Sting* comeback lol. 

I do have minor concerns about Cody being presented too centrally but I'm just not there yet like you and a few others (cough cough...Bdon). The fact I think he's a very good performer probably helps me feel this way. I did think the segment with Jade Cargill (is that her name?) the other week was a bit OTT and out of context though...so perhaps I will turn on him one day soon 👹 mwahahahaha


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hitman1987 said:


> *Do you honestly think Cody is telling Jericho or Mox who they are and aren’t facing? *I’m pretty sure both those guys earn more than Cody and have creative control, hence the fact that Jericho is singing and dancing and every match of Mox’s is a hardcore match.
> 
> Cody may have signed Darby but he didn’t get Darby over, Darby did that himself and he hasn’t given Darby the title and said run with it and see what you can do, he’s given it to him and is holding his hand while Darby is champion and stealing his face moments where the crowd should be sympathising with Darby but instead it’s Cody.
> 
> As for the AEW title, he booked a silly stipulation to make the match and the aftermath about him, as he probably knew he was losing. Now it’s pretty much impossible to talk about the AEW title without referencing that Cody can’t fight for it. He also shouldn’t have beaten Archer in the final and shouldn’t have beaten Brodie so quickly upon his return.
> 
> Eventually Cody will undo his stipulation, playing it off as a heel action, but the damage will be done because it will show that there’s no point committing to AEW stipulations because they will just undo them in the future.
> 
> I suppose only time will tell, my prediction is this feud will lead to Cody vs Sting (Cody being the establishment and Sting being anti-establishment) but Cody will let Sting win to prove he isn’t HHH, and Darby will head off to defend his TNT title against one of team Taz (which he could’ve been doing anyway)


yes, i think he does

earning more doesn’t make you the boss

being the boss makes you the boss. Do you think Cody has control over everything in his division, except Mox and Jericho? Makes no sense

i don’t think we should mistake ‘creative input’ with ‘creative control’ when it comes to the wrestlers


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hitman1987 said:


> I appreciate you stepping in as special guest referee for ‘Hitman vs Cattle’, I think we are probably going to have to settle this in an I Quit match 😂
> 
> I don’t know what Darby was doing before AEW but if Cody did pick him up as a rough diamond that nobody else would’ve picked up in a million years then I’ll give Cody credit for recognising the potential.
> 
> Let’s be honest though, if Darby didn’t paint half his face there would be no reason for him to be involved with Sting.
> 
> Did Darby wrestle and paint his face before AEW?


the face paint and his demeanour definitely is the cause for putting him in the spot - don’t think people would have made the connection to Sting if he didn’t paint his face. Which is lucky for him.

yeah, Darby always pained his face btw. (well, as far back as I could see on youtube)

ps> no reason for an ‘I quit‘ match - i hate pain, i would quit just before we start


----------



## Hitman1987

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yes, i think he does
> 
> earning more doesn’t make you the boss
> 
> being the boss makes you the boss. Do you think Cody has control over everything in his division, except Mox and Jericho? Makes no sense
> 
> i don’t think we should mistake ‘creative input’ with ‘creative control’ when it comes to the wrestlers


He may have more pull in the back than Mox, which is probably why he gets first refusal on all the debuts and gimmick matches, but there is definitely no way he is telling Mox what to do. If he wanted Mox to eat a pin for QT Marshall it wouldn’t happen. Mox worked with Darby because he wanted to, not because Cody wanted him to, We will never know realistically though.

Jericho on the other hand does what ever he wants, if Cody was in control of him do you actually think Cody would allow a top star to do teleporting, singing and mimosa segments.

With regards to boss and talent, it would be easier to replace Cody than it would Mox, and there’s only 1 boss. Nobody books Tony Khan’s TV but him.

As I said above though, time will tell.


----------



## Hitman1987

Pentagon Senior said:


> Haha, has a triple threat I Quit match ever been done? Could be kinda cool tbh
> 
> I dunno to be honest and you're right about the face paint but I can only imagine Darby Allin is in dream world right now and is probably very thankful to Cody for helping him into a position where he felt like a credible focal point for a flippin *Sting* comeback lol.
> 
> I do have minor concerns about Cody being presented too centrally but I'm just not there yet like you and a few others (cough cough...Bdon). The fact I think he's a very good performer probably helps me feel this way. I did think the segment with Jade Cargill (is that her name?) the other week was a bit OTT and out of context though...so perhaps I will turn on him one day soon 👹 mwahahahaha


Wrestling’s first ever triple threat I quit match, we could call it ‘The good, the bad and the ugly’ 😂

Darby is definitely living his dream right now, I bet most of the roster wishes they paint half their face

Does @bdon hate Cody, he’s never said 😂😂😂


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Hitman1987 said:


> Wrestling’s first ever triple threat I quit match, we could call it ‘The good, the bad and the ugly’ 😂
> 
> Darby is definitely living his dream right now, I bet most of the roster wishes they paint half their face
> 
> Does @bdon hate Cody, he’s never said 😂😂😂


But I'm not particularly good or bad so how would I fit in...hang on a sec 🤣

Good point. The rest of the roster guna start practising the People's Eyebrow now, just in case! 

Nah I exaggerated Bdon's hate for Cody for purely comic effect 😬


----------



## rbl85

Pentagon Senior said:


> But I'm not particularly good or bad so how would I fit in...hang on a sec 🤣
> 
> Good point. The rest of the roster guna start practising the People's Eyebrow now, just in case!
> 
> *Nah I exaggerated Bdon's hate for Cody* for purely comic effect 😬


I don't think you did XD


----------



## Hitman1987

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the face paint and his demeanour definitely is the cause for putting him in the spot - don’t think people would have made the connection to Sting if he didn’t paint his face. Which is lucky for him.
> 
> yeah, Darby always pained his face btw. (well, as far back as I could see on youtube)
> 
> ps> no reason for an ‘I quit‘ match - i hate pain, i would quit just before we start


In that case I would book us in cage match so you couldn’t escape 😂

Darby really has landed on his feet though just painting half his face.

For me personally, Darby is too small to be wrestling competitively with people like Cage and the other big guys on the roster but I can see his appeal.

If my son was old enough to watch wrestling I guarantee that he would want his face painted like Darby and he would be hitting me with coffin drops off the settee every Wednesday night. 

Now that Darby has the TNT title I hope it drops down the card a bit so he can feud with some of the younger/smaller talent because there are some amazing possibilities, Darby vs Starks/Sammy/MJF/JungleBoy, hell, imagine Darby vs PAC 🙏🏻


----------



## Hitman1987

@


Pentagon Senior said:


> But I'm not particularly good or bad so how would I fit in...hang on a sec 🤣
> 
> Good point. The rest of the roster guna start practising the People's Eyebrow now, just in case!
> 
> Nah I exaggerated Bdon's hate for Cody for purely comic effect 😬


@bdon is working you all.

He’s just like Cody, you can’t mention the AEW title without thinking of Cody in the same sense that you can’t mention Cody without thinking of Bdon.

He‘s become, he’s become, he’s becoming...Cody in his mind 😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hitman1987 said:


> He may have more pull in the back than Mox, which is probably why he gets first refusal on all the debuts and gimmick matches, but there is definitely no way he is telling Mox what to do. If he wanted Mox to eat a pin for QT Marshall it wouldn’t happen. Mox worked with Darby because he wanted to, not because Cody wanted him to, We will never know realistically though.
> 
> Jericho on the other hand does what ever he wants, if Cody was in control of him do you actually think Cody would allow a top star to do teleporting, singing and mimosa segments.
> 
> With regards to boss and talent, it would be easier to replace Cody than it would Mox, and there’s only 1 boss. Nobody books Tony Khan’s TV but him.
> 
> As I said above though, time will tell.


that’s a lot of assumptions vs the fact - and the fact is ‘Cody is an EVP and books the mens’ singles’


----------



## Hitman1987

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that’s a lot of assumptions vs the fact - and the fact is ‘Cody is an EVP and books the mens’ singles’


So you think Mox gave up a job for life at the top of WWE to go and be told what to do by Stardust?


----------



## Mercian

You know if Sting starts talking this week about Jesus and the real meaning of Christmas I'm gonna be mighty pissed


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hitman1987 said:


> So you think Mox gave up a job for life at the top of WWE to go and be told what to do by Stardust?


lol, yes - that is quite literally what happened

he’s in a company where ‘stardust’ is his boss - there is no getting around that


----------



## One Shed

Hitman1987 said:


> So you think Mox gave up a job for life at the top of WWE to go and be told what to do by Stardust?


I do. Like Jericho, he is going to have creative influence on his character, angles, and opponents, but at the end of the day he does not have something like Hulk Hogan creative control either.

He was frustrated with being presented as the third best member of The Shield in WWE. That and the scripted promos we all hate. One thing Mox is GREAT at is the bullet point promo on the spot.


----------



## Hitman1987

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, yes - that is quite literally what happened
> 
> he’s in a company where ‘stardust’ is his boss - there is no getting around that


Cody is 1 of several EVPs at the company Mox works for but there is only 1 boss and it’s Tony Khan. Mox signed a contract with TK, not Cody. Mox might not be above Cody in the AEW hierarchy but he’s definitely a bigger deal in the wrestling world and therefore he will have special privileges. I’m pretty sure Mox has a ‘do whatever you want’ type contract like Jericho as he never would’ve signed otherwise.

I’m speculating though in the same way that you are that Cody has control of ALL singles booking. 

Mox did call Cody out in a backstage segment once though and I’m not sure whether it was a shoot or a pre pandemic storyline but they haven’t crossed paths since so who knows. Again speculation on my part.

Either way, I’ve put my evidence forward, you’ve put yours forward, only time will reveal Cody’s true intentions.


----------



## bdon

Pentagon Senior said:


> But I'm not particularly good or bad so how would I fit in...hang on a sec 🤣
> 
> Good point. The rest of the roster guna start practising the People's Eyebrow now, just in case!
> 
> Nah I exaggerated Bdon's hate for Cody for purely comic effect 😬


You held back, pusscake. Haha

(fully expecting a suspension for that comment, which should be taken in jest, Pentagon, but I’m standing by it, brother)


----------



## Hitman1987

Two Sheds said:


> I do. Like Jericho, he is going to have creative influence on his character, angles, and opponents, but at the end of the day he does not have something like Hulk Hogan creative control either.
> 
> He was frustrated with being presented as the third best member of The Shield in WWE. That and the scripted promos we all hate. One thing Mox is GREAT at is the bullet point promo on the spot.


As I say, a lot of it’s speculation with regards to Mox’s contract agreement etc, however, after TK failed to get CM Punk, Mox was the next biggest thing available so imagine they threw the kitchen sink at him.

My point though is that I don’t think Cody has sole control over Moxley’s booking, I think if another EVP challenged i.e. Kenny, then TK would have the final say. Kenny and Mox just played out one of the most hyped matches in modern history which resulted in an industry level conclusion being that AEW is open for business.

If I find out Cody happily sat back and encouraged that to play out then I’ll apologise but I personally think that it was a case of, if Kenny gets the cross promotion rub I want the Sting debut rub.


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that’s a lot of assumptions vs the fact - and the fact is ‘Cody is an EVP and books the mens’ singles’


So, you can admit that Cody books the men’s singles. So, gee, I wonder why Moxley wasn’t allowed to have loads of TV time, despite being the biggest draw on the roster? I wonder why Omega had nothing to do for practically a year but subjugate himself to playing the lackey to Hangman’s star? What the FUCK had that Bleach Blonde Dipshit done in ANY goddamn company to declare HIMSELF the man who deserved the most TV time this side of Chris fucking LeDemoGod JeriGOAT!? Huh!?

There is all the goddamn proof one needs to see the HHH comparisons. That fucking bitchass mark Cody rHHHodes had done jack and shit without the book, got the book and pushed himself in more segments, damn near every goddamn debut for a year minus Brian Cage and Brodie Lee (because he was already working an angle with Archer and went straight to Brodie afterwards and Cage after that), and STILL hasn’t succeeded in supplanting himself above Mox, Omega, and Jericho.

Tear the pages out of your “book”, put them in a pipe, and smoke THAT, Cody rHHHodes, you goddamn Chicklet Teeth, ugly-fucking-neck-tattoo-having-prison-bitch-reject, motherfucker.


----------



## One Shed

Hitman1987 said:


> As I say, a lot of it’s speculation with regards to Mox’s contract agreement etc, however, after TK failed to get CM Punk, Mox was the next biggest thing available so imagine they threw the kitchen sink at him.
> 
> My point though is that I don’t think Cody has sole control over Moxley’s booking, I think if another EVP challenged i.e. Kenny, then TK would have the final say. Kenny and Mox just played out one of the most hyped matches in modern history which resulted in an industry level conclusion being that AEW is open for business.
> 
> If I find out Cody happily sat back and encouraged that to play out then I’ll apologise but I personally think that it was a case of, if Kenny gets the cross promotion rub I want the Sting debut rub.


Yeah, I would agree Cody does not have sole control of anything, only Tony. Cody has a lot to do with booking the male singles division though with Tony making the ultimate decision on what to do at the end of the day.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hitman1987 said:


> Cody is 1 of several EVPs at the company Mox works for but there is only 1 boss and it’s Tony Khan. Mox signed a contract with TK, not Cody. Mox might not be above Cody in the AEW hierarchy but he’s definitely a bigger deal in the wrestling world and therefore he will have special privileges. I’m pretty sure Mox has a ‘do whatever you want’ type contract like Jericho as he never would’ve signed otherwise.
> 
> I’m speculating though in the same way that you are that Cody has control of ALL singles booking.
> 
> Mox did call Cody out in a backstage segment once though and I’m not sure whether it was a shoot or a pre pandemic storyline but they haven’t crossed paths since so who knows. Again speculation on my part.
> 
> Either way, I’ve put my evidence forward, you’ve put yours forward, only time will reveal Cody’s true intentions.


i’m not speculating - they’ve spoke about their creative process tons of times - because it is a hot topic on how it differs from wwe

they have a whatsapp group with TK and the EVPs and the book the show, Kenny the women’s, Cody the mens singles and Bucks the tag div

then they hand it to the agents and QT for formatting. This was confirmed. Many a thread about it actually

they’ll definitely consult with the talents and i’m sure the major talents have a lot of input in how they want to present the feud or angle before them - but the EVPs book it and TK signs off on it

back to the matter at hand though - Darby isn’t mox or jericho - only Cody could have put him before them, and only he could have put him before Sting (with TKs sign-off in all places of course)

so..... think about it..... everything you like about AEW comes from Stardust, Generation Me anf the guy who wrestled a blowup doll   

and a money mark fan


----------



## Pentagon Senior

bdon said:


> You held back, pusscake. Haha
> 
> (fully expecting a suspension for that comment, which should be taken in jest, Pentagon, but I’m standing by it, brother)


I hope the suspension is worth it! Nah you're in character right now so I'd say it's a fair comment. Excuse him this time, FFTG


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> So, you can admit that Cody books the men’s singles. So, gee, I wonder why Moxley wasn’t allowed to have loads of TV time, despite being the biggest draw on the roster? I wonder why Omega had nothing to do for practically a year but subjugate himself to playing the lackey to Hangman’s star? What the FUCK had that Bleach Blonde Dipshit done in ANY goddamn company to declare HIMSELF the man who deserved the most TV time this side of Chris fucking LeDemoGod JeriGOAT!? Huh!?
> 
> There is all the goddamn proof one needs to see the HHH comparisons. That fucking bitchass mark Cody rHHHodes had done jack and shit without the book, got the book and pushed himself in more segments, damn near every goddamn debut for a year minus Brian Cage and Brodie Lee (because he was already working an angle with Archer and went straight to Brodie afterwards and Cage after that), and STILL hasn’t succeeded in supplanting himself above Mox, Omega, and Jericho.
> 
> Tear the pages out of your “book”, put them in a pipe, and smoke THAT, Cody rHHHodes, you goddamn Chicklet Teeth, ugly-fucking-neck-tattoo-having-prison-bitch-reject, motherfucker.


And @bdon gets the hot tag 😂😂😂


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cody for sure has an ego and he for sure puts himself in good story-heavy spots
> 
> MY issue is people saying it is undeserved - he 100% deserves his spot
> 
> fuuck, IMO he deserves more - he should be AEW champ
> 
> everything he has been involved with was made instantly better than what it could've been
> 
> 
> but to suggest that every week he starts the show with a promo, and then is in the middle with a segment and then dominates the main event like HHH of Jeff, is just factually untrue






LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah, might not likely agree
> 
> but saying Cody didn't give Darby the rubs with Jericho, Mox is wrong
> 
> he books the singles mens division - he signed Darby
> 
> he put him in that position to face Mox / Jericho - he booked it
> 
> also, he booked himself not to be AEW champ - he very likely could've - so, the TNT title wasn't created because he 'could not wait his turn'


You're being too literal with the comparison. You're thinking of in a 1:1 sense of well they were world champs and doing long promos and Cody doesn't do that, so he can't be similar. Which in that case yeah he's different. But you can't open up with "Cody for sure has an ego and he for sure puts himself in good story-heavy spots" and then not get why people compare him to HHH and Jarrett. 

He may not have the world title, but it's not much different than what modern day HHH does for Mania season (except it's year round because Cody full time). Since 2010 HHH has only held a world title for 70 days, so just that would lead you to believe hey he took a major step back. Yet in those 10 years he managed to get heated feuds and matches with Undertaker, Brock Lesnar, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, The Shield, Sting, Seth Rollins, Ronda Rousey and Kurt Angle, Unretire HBK, and retire Batista. With all of these feuds overshadowing a big portion of the other things going on. 

Now I enjoyed it because like I enjoy Cody I enjoy HHH as well. But each time folk were willing to admit HHHs ego is just as ever, despite him not dominating the title scene and losing all, but 2 of those feuds.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Hitman1987 said:


> And @bdon gets the hot tag 😂😂😂


I QUIT!!! 🎤😅


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> You're being too literal with the comparison. You're thinking of in a 1:1 sense of well they were world champs and doing long promos and Cody doesn't do that, so he can't be similar. Which in that case yeah he's different. But you can't open up with "Cody for sure has an ego and he for sure puts himself in good story-heavy spots" and then not get why people compare him to HHH and Jarrett.
> 
> He may not have the world title, but it's not much different than what modern day HHH does for Mania season (except it's year round because Cody full time). Since 2010 HHH has only held a world title for 70 days, so just that would lead you to believe hey he took a major step back. Yet in those 10 years he managed to get heated feuds and matches with Undertaker, Brock Lesnar, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, The Shield, Sting, Seth Rollins, Ronda Rousey and Kurt Angle, Unretire HBK, and retire Batista. With all of these feuds overshadowing a big portion of the other things going on.
> 
> Now I enjoyed it because like I enjoy Cody I enjoy HHH as well. But each time folk were willing to admit HHHs ego is just as ever, despite him not dominating the title scene and losing all, but 2 of those feuds.


of course i get the comparison - i just think its unfounded

HHH never had booking power, he had political influence - his reigns came from a different place. Its only with NXT that he has booking power (ps> i like HHH)

Jeff Jarret is closer to Cody - but he was putting himself front and centre when he was way over the wall - and even then, he was the sole boss / Cody has a boss and is part of 4 EVPs - and IMO while there are traits - which i think is 100% by design - he has not overstayed his welcome at all

so, in short - i get the comparison - but it is too early and there is not enough ‘damage’ done yet. I’ll revisit this opinion when he’s 40 and holding the AEW championship for his 2nd year beating Sammy and Hangman and Darby and all the young stars

but at the moment, the ‘issue’ people are having is an imagined one - based on what they think this will turn out to be. Filled with hyperbole


----------



## Hitman1987

RapShepard said:


> You're being too literal with the comparison. You're thinking of in a 1:1 sense of well they were world champs and doing long promos and Cody doesn't do that, so he can't be similar. Which in that case yeah he's different. But you can't open up with "Cody for sure has an ego and he for sure puts himself in good story-heavy spots" and then not get why people compare him to HHH and Jarrett.
> 
> He may not have the world title, but it's not much different than what modern day HHH does for Mania season (except it's year round because Cody full time). Since 2010 HHH has only held a world title for 70 days, so just that would lead you to believe hey he took a major step back. Yet in those 10 years he managed to get heated feuds and matches with Undertaker, Brock Lesnar, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, The Shield, Sting, Seth Rollins, Ronda Rousey and Kurt Angle, Unretire HBK, and retire Batista. With all of these feuds overshadowing a big portion of the other things going on.
> 
> Now I enjoyed it because like I enjoy Cody I enjoy HHH as well. But each time folk were willing to admit HHHs ego is just as ever, despite him not dominating the title scene and losing all, but 2 of those feuds.


And @RapShepard hits him with the ‘microphone’ out of nowhere 😂😂😂

P.s. I totally agree with you regarding the microphone, a set of brass knuckles would’ve been way better as they would’ve been pre planned, more decisive and more personal. That’s a story for another thread though.


----------



## Hitman1987

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’m not speculating - they’ve spoke about their creative process tons of times - because it is a hot topic on how it differs from wwe
> 
> they have a whatsapp group with TK and the EVPs and the book the show, Kenny the women’s, Cody the mens singles and Bucks the tag div
> 
> then they hand it to the agents and QT for formatting. This was confirmed. Many a thread about it actually
> 
> they’ll definitely consult with the talents and i’m sure the major talents have a lot of input in how they want to present the feud or angle before them - but the EVPs book it and TK signs off on it
> 
> back to the matter at hand though - Darby isn’t mox or jericho - only Cody could have put him before them, and only he could have put him before Sting (with TKs sign-off in all places of course)
> 
> so..... think about it..... everything you like about AEW comes from Stardust, Generation Me anf the guy who wrestled a blowup doll
> 
> and a money mark fan


Ahh right, they’ve spoke about it so it makes it true. They also said they would be a sports based presentation and that Mox vs Hager was the greatest match ever. 

There are elements of truth in what you say though. I definitely think Cody has creative say so over everybody except Mox, Jericho and Omega as he pretty much inserts himself wherever he wants below those 3. I also think that the Bucks have control over the tag division as pretty much any match that doesn’t include FTR has zero psychology or selling and therefore the ‘greatest tag division in the world’ isn’t so great anymore. Luchas, PNP, Jurassic Express and B&B are all afterthoughts.

I also don’t care what stupid stuff people have done in the past because everybody makes mistakes and I’m more than happy to accept people who redeem themselves. For example, when Starks debuted I though he was a skinny, camp guy who had nothing to offer. A few weeks later he hit Hobbs with his finisher, which is an impressive display of strength, and he cut a promo and I realised that I was wrong and he has real potential.

As I’ve said previously though, time will tell and we can compare notes when all is said and done.

I’m here to debate, not dictate


----------



## One Shed

Pentagon Senior said:


> I QUIT!!! 🎤😅


"You tapped out! You tapped out!"


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> So, you can admit that Cody books the men’s singles. So, gee, I wonder why Moxley wasn’t allowed to have loads of TV time, despite being the biggest draw on the roster? I wonder why Omega had nothing to do for practically a year but subjugate himself to playing the lackey to Hangman’s star? What the FUCK had that Bleach Blonde Dipshit done in ANY goddamn company to declare HIMSELF the man who deserved the most TV time this side of Chris fucking LeDemoGod JeriGOAT!? Huh!?
> 
> There is all the goddamn proof one needs to see the HHH comparisons. That fucking bitchass mark Cody rHHHodes had done jack and shit without the book, got the book and pushed himself in more segments, damn near every goddamn debut for a year minus Brian Cage and Brodie Lee (because he was already working an angle with Archer and went straight to Brodie afterwards and Cage after that), and STILL hasn’t succeeded in supplanting himself above Mox, Omega, and Jericho.
> 
> Tear the pages out of your “book”, put them in a pipe, and smoke THAT, Cody rHHHodes, you goddamn Chicklet Teeth, ugly-fucking-neck-tattoo-having-prison-bitch-reject, motherfucker.


Erhem.

TELL EMMMM BDONNNN


----------



## Wolf Mark

Hitman1987 said:


> I don’t think this is something we will ever agree on, and it’s probably because you see it 1 way as you like Cody and I see it another way as I don’t like Cody.
> 
> Do you really think Darby has a say on whether Cody inserts himself into the feud or not? Cody is an EVP and up until full gear had beat Darby several times. Cody also didn’t give Darby the Mox and Jericho rubs, they did.
> 
> My suspicions about Cody’s selfishness were cemented when he returned after 5-6 weeks with a WrestleMania entrance, looking like a heel with dark hair, and then he buried Brodie flat in another Cody-only gimmick match which undone Brodie’s squash win and all his earned momentum. Then he cried to get sympathy again. Brodie has since been off screen without any on-screen explanation and his stable is leaderless but still all over the show.
> 
> Also, with regards to Cody giving Darby the rub, Darby won by a quick roll up when it should have been using the coffin drop to make it an actual clean finish, not a fluke. Then Darby was off TV the following week so didn’t get chance to celebrate, while Cody was giving himself another celeb rub. Then Darby got pinned in his first match as TNT champ and had to lie in corner while Cody soaked up the Hobbs turn and the belt shot. Then the feud became about Cody and Taz because of Taz’s son, then is the most recent match Darby got the pin over starks, something he’s done already, then spent the post match in the corner again while Cody took the beating, again. Then Sting came in and looked at both, it appeared he liked Darby and didn’t like Cody, which probably means he will manage Darby against Cody so Cody still gets the Sting rub.
> 
> This is also leaving out how he buried Archer, puts his wife and friends all over show and created his own title and called it the ACE title to rival the AEW title because it was obviously decided that Jericho and Mox would be the first 2 champs and Cody didn’t want to wait around for his turn to be champ.
> 
> That’s how I see it anyway


Your post made me realised that AEW roll unto storylines like quicksilver. Where is Shaq? Don't know. Where is Tazz's son? Don't know 



Pentagon Senior said:


> Haha, has a triple threat I Quit match ever been done? Could be kinda cool tbh
> 
> I dunno to be honest and you're right about the face paint but I can only imagine Darby Allin is in dream world right now and is probably very thankful to Cody for helping him into a position where he felt like a credible focal point for a flippin *Sting* comeback lol.
> 
> I do have minor concerns about Cody being presented too centrally but I'm just not there yet like you and a few others (cough cough...Bdon). The fact I think he's a very good performer probably helps me feel this way. I did think the segment with Jade Cargill (is that her name?) the other week was a bit OTT and out of context though...so perhaps I will turn on him one day soon 👹 mwahahahaha


I think Sting did more in starring at Derby for putting him over than the TNT title win over Cody ever could.


----------



## thorn123

I can’t watch impact ... will dynamite review Omega‘s appearance?


----------



## El Hammerstone

DaveRA said:


> I can’t watch impact ... will dynamite review Omega‘s appearance?


If you can't watch Impact because you don't get the channel, they actually air live on twitch.


----------



## thorn123

El Hammerstone said:


> If you can't watch Impact because you don't get the channel, they actually air live on twitch.


Is that a website?


----------



## El Hammerstone

DaveRA said:


> Is that a website?


Yes.

(1) IMPACTWrestling - Twitch


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Don't do it Bdon. Impact does more silly shit than AEW and that's saying something.


----------



## bdon

Wolf Mark said:


> *Your post made me realised that AEW roll unto storylines like quicksilver. Where is Shaq? Don't know. Where is Tazz's son? Don't know*
> 
> 
> 
> I think Sting did more in starring at Derby for putting him over than the TNT title win over Cody ever could.


CoDy UnDeRsTaNdS PsYcHoLoGy aNd TeLlS tHe BeSt StORiEs!!


----------



## Hitman1987

Wolf Mark said:


> Your post made me realised that AEW roll unto storylines like quicksilver. Where is Shaq? Don't know. Where is Tazz's son? Don't know
> 
> 
> 
> I think Sting did more in starring at Derby for putting him over than the TNT title win over Cody ever could.


Name dropping a celebrity who had never been on your show and then doesn’t show up in the weeks following is amateur and embarrassing

As for Taz’s son, why is he training at Cody’s nightmare factory when his father is an ex pro and a manager? You’d think Taz would be training him.


----------



## 3venflow

Eddie calling someone a spot monkey and Jake getting a beatdown after Dynamite.


----------



## RapShepard

Hitman1987 said:


> Name dropping a celebrity who had never been on your show and then doesn’t show up in the weeks following is amateur and embarrassing
> 
> As for Taz’s son, why is he training at Cody’s nightmare factory when his father is an ex pro and a manager? You’d think Taz would be training him.


Look at the shape Taz is in he shouldn't be training shit. He'd have to get in shape first and he clearly doesn't want to do that.


----------



## El Hammerstone

3venflow said:


> Eddie calling someone a spot monkey and Jake getting a beatdown after Dynamite.


They really need to work on their time management. This isn't the first Kingston segment that occurred after Dynamite went off the air.


----------



## bdon

El Hammerstone said:


> They really need to work on their time management. This isn't the first Kingston segment that occurred after Dynamite went off the air.


It has nothing to do with Dynamite. It’s just more of Eddie going into business for himself like the piece of shit street dealer he is.


----------



## El Hammerstone

bdon said:


> It has nothing to do with Dynamite. It’s just more of Eddie going into business for himself like the piece of shit street dealer he is.


Seemed like everyone was in on it dude.


----------



## bdon

El Hammerstone said:


> Seemed like everyone was in on it dude.


The clip starts after Eddie has done walked out. He walked out while Mox was laying in the fucking ring, BECAUSE HE IS A PIECE OF SHIT GOING INTO BUSINESS FOR HIMSELF.

Fact is the guy knew Tony Khan was in Guerrilla geeking out that he had just pulled one of the finest swerves in the last 2 decades, and Kingston was going to get out front with a mic as the show was going off air, so that he could get his shit over to the live audience.


----------



## El Hammerstone

bdon said:


> The clip starts after Eddie has done walked out. He walked out while Mox was laying in the fucking ring, BECAUSE HE IS A PIECE OF SHIT GOING INTO BUSINESS FOR HIMSELF.
> 
> Fact is the guy knew Tony Khan was in Guerrilla geeking out that he had just pulled one of the finest swerves in the last 2 decades, and Kingston was going to get out front with a mic as the show was going off air, so that he could get his shit over to the live audience.


The only bit of "going into business for himself" that I could probably give you is the line about Fenix needing to learn to tell a story, which was bad. The rest was clearly a group effort; nobody was being forced to play along with Kingston's apparent hijacking efforts.


----------



## bdon

El Hammerstone said:


> The only bit of "going into business for himself" that I could probably give you is the line about Fenix needing to learn to tell a story, which was bad. The rest was clearly a group effort; nobody was being forced to play along with Kingston's apparent hijacking efforts.


Oh, they were in guerilla, but when Kingston goes out there, “the show must go on”


----------



## El Hammerstone

bdon said:


> Oh, they were in guerilla, but when Kingston goes out there, “the show must go on”


Well, I'm always happy to be proven wrong my man. You were right about Cody from the beginning after all.


----------



## bdon

El Hammerstone said:


> Well, I'm always happy to be proven wrong my man. You were right about Cody from the beginning after all.


No way to prove you wrong or right. Just a hunch I get from his personality. He’s the real deal, hungry as can be for a big check and doesn’t care how he gets it.


----------



## Thomazbr

Kingston is based.


----------



## RiverFenix

Man that brawl should have been on television. Maybe they'll show footage next week on Dynamite. Weird that the first bumps Jake Roberts takes isn't even televised. 

Kingston's mindset of "breaking kayfabe" to show how real he is has got to go though.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Hitman1987 said:


> Name dropping a celebrity who had never been on your show and then doesn’t show up in the weeks following is amateur and embarrassing


Not only that but deliberately dishonest and something that turns people away from a product (Broken promises)

AEW films one week live one week taped so I wouldn't be saying Shaq is coming unless I had him in the building ready to film for Week 2.


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not only that but deliberately dishonest and something that turns people away from a product (Broken promises)
> 
> AEW films one week live one week taped so I wouldn't be saying Shaq is coming unless I had him in the building ready to film for Week 2.


What is even more hilarious is he actually HAS been hanging out backstage during several tapings. No need to put him on TV or anything, or wait until he is ready to do something. Schizophrenic booking.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Two Sheds said:


> What is even more hilarious is he actually HAS been hanging out backstage during several tapings. No need to put him on TV or anything, or wait until he is ready to do something. Schizophrenic booking.


It will all make sense a year and a half from now bro, patience.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Last time I had Impact on, they were having a trial for who shot JR.


----------



## One Shed

El Hammerstone said:


> It will all make sense a year and a half from now bro, patience.


Dude it all makes sense now. Two of the people who eliminated Shaq in the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal at WrestleMania 32 are...get this...DDP and Dustin Rhodes. He has a years long vendetta against the Nightmare Family. THIS is his chance (in a year or two) to finally get his revenge!


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not only that but deliberately dishonest and something that turns people away from a product (Broken promises)
> 
> AEW films one week live one week taped so I wouldn't be saying Shaq is coming unless I had him in the building ready to film for Week 2.


_cough_ Cody rHHHodes and all that great storytelling and psychology so many have swore by _cough_


----------



## Hitman1987

RapShepard said:


> Look at the shape Taz is in he shouldn't be training shit. He'd have to get in shape first and he clearly doesn't want to do that.


He is in pretty bad shape, he’s as wide as he is tall 😂

I just thought from a story perspective that Taz looked a bit silly by basically saying “I hate everything about you Cody, but I’m also happy to let you train my son”


----------



## One Shed

Hitman1987 said:


> He is in pretty bad shape, he’s as wide as he is tall 😂
> 
> I just thought from a story perspective that Taz looked a bit silly by basically saying “I hate everything about you Cody, but I’m also happy to let you train my son”


One thing I try to mention a lot on here is how being really good in one aspect of a business someone can be and not good or just not interested in another. I am (humbly) quite good at my job, but I HATE training people. I am very bad at slowing down and explaining things, but I at least try to recognize my strengths and weaknesses. I would much rather write up some technical documentation ONCE and then have people come to me with questions once they study it than try to just start explaining the basics in person each time.

In wrestling terms, who trained Charlotte Flair? Ric Flair is very self-admittedly a horrible trainer. Now I am sure he did everything he could to help his daughter learn some specific things, but he was never going to be the one teaching her the basics. And there is NOTHING wrong with that. Being an awesome, top wrestler of all time does not imply you can train others to be that.

Now it was a little weird to bring Taz's son into this. Seems a bit too much like the Rey Mysterio stuff we are seeing in WWE, but we will see where it goes.

I just hate how some people (not you) assume that just because someone is a great booker, wrestler, creative person, etc that those things necessarily overlap. Most of the time, they do not.


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> He is in pretty bad shape, he’s as wide as he is tall 😂
> 
> I just thought from a story perspective that Taz looked a bit silly by basically saying “I hate everything about you Cody, but I’m also happy to let you train my son”


What I hated about the segment was moreso the fact that they had to not only make it about Cody again, instead of Darby, but if you’re going to do a worked “shoot” like that comment about Taz’s son was intended to be, you leave the tension in the air by having Taz walk away. Make the audience BELIEVE an Office Cunt like Cody just disrespected and crossed the line with the talent.

More meaningful and makes you want to see them interact further. The minute he hooks him with the submission, I was checked out of the awesome promo and back to fucking hating Cody. Hah


----------



## Hitman1987

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not only that but deliberately dishonest and something that turns people away from a product (Broken promises)
> 
> AEW films one week live one week taped so I wouldn't be saying Shaq is coming unless I had him in the building ready to film for Week 2.


As @Two Sheds said, it’s not even like Shaq hasn’t been hanging around backstage. It’s just amateur and another false promise and the main reason people hate WWE is because of the corruption and false promises so AEW should avoid doing it at all costs.

I personally think the Jade Cargill segment was just done to give Brandi something to do as she wasn’t required for the Cody vs Taz feud and she needs to be on TV.



Two Sheds said:


> One thing I try to mention a lot on here is how being really good in one aspect of a business someone can be and not good or just not interested in another. I am (humbly) quite good at my job, but I HATE training people. I am very bad at slowing down and explaining things, but I at least try to recognize my strengths and weaknesses. I would much rather write up some technical documentation ONCE and then have people come to me with questions once they study it than try to just start explaining the basics in person each time.
> 
> In wrestling terms, who trained Charlotte Flair? Ric Flair is very self-admittedly a horrible trainer. Now I am sure he did everything he could to help his daughter learn some specific things, but he was never going to be the one teaching her the basics. And there is NOTHING wrong with that. Being an awesome, top wrestler of all time does not imply you can train others to be that.
> 
> Now it was a little weird to bring Taz's son into this. Seems a bit too much like the Rey Mysterio stuff we are seeing in WWE, but we will see where it goes.
> 
> I just hate how some people (not you) assume that just because someone is a great booker, wrestler, creative person, etc that those things necessarily overlap. Most of the time, they do not.


I completely agree with you. Just because you can play the game doesn’t mean that you can manage it. I’ve seen many a great Football/soccer player fail miserably as a manager.

I just thought from a kayfabe perspective it probably made more sense that Taz’s son would be trained by and learn from Taz and his stable members as there’s an experienced machine, a powerhouse and one of the best promos in the business.



bdon said:


> What I hated about the segment was moreso the fact that they had to not only make it about Cody again, instead of Darby, but if you’re going to do a worked “shoot” like that comment about Taz’s son was intended to be, you leave the tension in the air by having Taz walk away. Make the audience BELIEVE an Office Cunt like Cody just disrespected and crossed the line with the talent.
> 
> More meaningful and makes you want to see them interact further. The minute he hooks him with the submission, I was checked out of the awesome promo and back to fucking hating Cody. Hah


Cody got to get that face sympathy, even if it comes at the cost of his own hand picked champion.

We both know it should be Darby taking the belt shots and the Taz-mission in these segments as that’s how you build your face champion.


----------

